# ***OFFICIAL*** Georges St-Pierre vs. Nick Diaz Thread



## Budhisten

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Welterweight Championship*


----------



## Leakler

GSP via a one sided decision (oh really? ).


----------



## Killz

GSP by *KO.

*Decision


----------



## Leakler

Killz said:


> GSP by *KO.
> 
> *Decision


For a moment there, i almost choked in shock :thumb02:.


----------



## Danm2501

This is going to be the best GSP we have ever seen. He's going to be aggressive, on-point with his striking, and Diaz is not going to be able to handle Georges' wrestling. As much as I'd like to see a Diaz brother hold a belt, this isn't going to be the one they get. Georges hasn't been this motivated since the second Penn fight, and before then the second fight against Serra. GSP's going to win this fight, and he's going to do it in dominant fashion, and will finish Nick Diaz. It might take until the 4th, but he's finishing Nick Diaz. Bring the pain Georges!


----------



## Killz

Although i had a little joke further up, I genuinely expect GSP to get the finish.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I think GSP takes this in dominant fashion.


----------



## LL

GSP by decision or stoppage due to cuts.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU




----------



## OHKO

Easy...GSP via unanimous decision. 50-43.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

GSP will take Diaz down and GnP him in every round to cruise to an easy 50-45 UD. I could even see GSP submitting Diaz at some point late in the fight to make a statement.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

GSP by superior riddum. 

Love this fight. Love both fighters. Difficult to cheer on one over the other.


----------



## Stun Gun

GSP by DARK THOUGHTs


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Danm2501 said:


> This is going to be the best GSP we have ever seen. He's going to be aggressive, on-point with his striking, and Diaz is not going to be able to handle Georges' wrestling. As much as I'd like to see a Diaz brother hold a belt, this isn't going to be the one they get. Georges hasn't been this motivated since the second Penn fight, and before then the second fight against Serra. GSP's going to win this fight, and he's going to do it in dominant fashion, *and will finish Nick Diaz. It might take until the 4th, but he's finishing Nick Diaz. Bring the pain Georges!*


----------



## K R Y

Diaz is getting pummeled. Angry GSP is awesome.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Nick Diaz, arguably the toughest fighter in MMA versus a guy who massively lacks killer instinct, and people think this = GSP finishing Diaz?

Ruahahahahahahahahhheerrhruaaahhhhhhhhh

Logic, not even once. As I said in the pre-fight Carlos Condit hype, if GSP finishes a guy as tenacious as Nick Diaz, I'll eat my undies.


----------



## Stun Gun

Just threw a grape soda can in the normal trash - GSPs Dark Place


----------



## OU

K R Y said:


> Diaz is getting pummeled. Angry GSP is awesome.


The promos have been total LOL. The whole "you don't know how dark my mind gets" shit is pure LOL. George has 0% chance of finishing this fight. He won't even attempt to finish the fight. He will probably win based on positioning and control, like he always does.


----------



## Stun Gun

OU said:


> The promos have been total LOL. The whole "you don't know how dark my mind gets" shit is pure LOL. George has 0% chance of finishing this fight. He won't even attempt to finish the fight. He will probably win based on positioning and control, like he always does.


Yeah but this is the first time we will get to see his Dark places. I'm excited because it's going to be a fights


----------



## OU

Stun Gun said:


> Yeah but this is the first time we will get to see his Dark places. I'm excited because it's going to be a fights


LOL his "dark place". He has been a scared fighter who doesn't take risk ever since Serra caught him. I hope he does come in and get aggressive cause he will eat some damage and remember why he fights so safe these days.


----------



## Stun Gun

OU said:


> LOL his "dark place". He has been a scared fighter who doesn't take risk ever since Serra caught him. I hope he does come in and get aggressive cause he will eat some damage and remember why he fights so safe these days.


Diaz doesn't have the power to put down dark place GSP.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Killz said:


> Although i had a little joke further up, I genuinely expect GSP to get the finish.


That is a joke. The ONLY way he gets a finish is by cuts. And it may happen because Diaz has much scar tissue and GSP no doubt will be on top afraid to throw and grind elbows into his face.

Other than cuts there is NO POSSIBLE way he finishes Diaz. You have perhaps one of the hardest to finish in the UFC vs. a guy who hasn't finished a fight in years...in 5 rounders!

GSP has no shot of subbing. He has no shot of TKO/KO. 1 bad bad cut is his only option. I have no clue how anyone could think otherwise?

It gets annoying as hell when people say "I think GSP will finish this one" every time he fights. But it is even more ridiculous when it is vs. the hardest guy to finish that he has ever fought.



K R Y said:


> Diaz is getting pummeled. Angry GSP is awesome.


Angry GSP is exactly what Diaz wants. I am a big Diaz fan, but I realize he has little shot vs. GSP if he is going to do the usually lay and elbow. If GSP gets that angry and tries to strike a bunch....or goes ape shit on the ground....DIaz has a MUUUUUCH better chance of landing a punch or a sub that changes everything.

GSP opening up and being mad is the only chance Diaz has. I hope GSP is angry as all hell.



Stun Gun said:


> Diaz doesn't have the power to put down dark place GSP.


Tell that to Robbie Lawler. Who has at least twice the chin any sort of GSP has.


----------



## Stun Gun

jonnyg4508 said:


> That is a joke. The ONLY way he gets a finish is by cuts. And it may happen because Diaz has much scar tissue and GSP no doubt will be on top afraid to throw and grind elbows into his face.
> 
> Other than cuts there is NO POSSIBLE way he finishes Diaz. You have perhaps one of the hardest to finish in the UFC vs. a guy who hasn't finished a fight in years...in 5 rounders!
> 
> GSP has no shot of subbing. He has no shot of TKO/KO. 1 bad bad cut is his only option. I have no clue how anyone could think otherwise?
> 
> It gets annoying as hell when people say "I think GSP will finish this one" every time he fights. But it is even more ridiculous when it is vs. the hardest guy to finish that he has ever fought.
> 
> 
> 
> Angry GSP is exactly what Diaz wants. I am a big Diaz fan, but I realize he has little shot vs. GSP if he is going to do the usually lay and elbow. If GSP gets that angry and tries to strike a bunch....or goes ape shit on the ground....DIaz has a MUUUUUCH better chance of landing a punch or a sub that changes everything.
> 
> GSP opening up and being mad is the only chance Diaz has. I hope GSP is angry as all hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Robbie Lawler. Who has at least twice the chin any sort of GSP has.


hahah I'm only joking around. I think GSP will take it to the mat, and smother him


----------



## Life B Ez

K R Y said:


> Diaz is getting pummeled. Angry GSP is awesome.


Is angry gsp going to be put on the list with broke Fitch as a new mythical fighter?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508

Stun Gun said:


> hahah I'm only joking around. I think GSP will take it to the mat, and smother him


Good, I am hoping anyone that says GSP will get the finish is joking as well. Because it makes no sense. Cuts could certainly happen. But Diaz isn't going to give up like Penn. He isn't going to turtle up like Serra and take knee after knee either.

Perhaps GSP gets a rear naked choke. Anything can happen, this is MMA. But there is no logical reason for anyone here to think he finishes the toughest guy at WW to finish. When he can't even finish, Kos, SHields, Hardy.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

Going to go like GSP vs Condit. GSP will be in real danger sometimes but his top control and GnP saves the day. No way is Diaz getting finished unless it was a freak KO or referee stoppage due to broken arm or something. GSP wins a decision.


----------



## Stun Gun

Diaz is going to sub GSP. Diaz has dark places too


----------



## Vale_Tudo

jonnyg4508 said:


> It gets annoying as hell when people say "I think GSP will finish this one" every time he fights. But it is even more ridiculous when it is vs. the hardest guy to finish that he has ever fought.


Oh please, this will be the easiest fight GSP has had since Serra 2. 

GSP by TKO


----------



## OU

Vale_Tudo said:


> Oh please, this will be the easiest fight GSP has had since Serra 2.
> 
> GSP by TKO


GSP won't take enough risk to finish this fight. He admits it himself, he fights very safe. He doesn't have the power to hurt Nick.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Vale_Tudo said:


> Oh please, this will be the easiest fight GSP has had since Serra 2.
> 
> GSP by TKO


They have all been fairly easy. Diaz poses more of a threat from his back than Condit did. He is a better grappler. I think Diaz will be too slow to really track him down on the feet. I'm just interested to see how aggressive GSP gets on the ground. 

GSP hasn't had a legit finish since UFC 79. Diaz hasn't been legitimately stopped since 2002 when he was 19 years old. I'll let everyone do the math for themselves.

I expect a fairly easy win for GSP. But I would be shocked if GSP finished this fight with anything other than cuts...probably from elbows.


----------



## MagiK11

Even tho GSP has been one of my favorite fighters for ever, and has been in my sig since 2006, I have a feeeling he's going to lose.

I had a bet with Toxic way back when when the fight was first announced and i'm still going to contact him and bet again, that GSP will lose.

(I don't even know why I think he'll lose, it's just a gut feeling.)

But if he wins, I'll obviously be happy because I'm a fan and will be rooting for him.

But Diaz will win :confused05:


----------



## Woodenhead

If Diaz wins it will be via some weird scramble where GSP falls into a lucky sub. Chances are it's a dominant decision win for GSP, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if he stops the fight a la Penn 2 or Serra 2.


----------



## TanyaJade

Would love to see St. Pierre get a finish here.
Hopefully Nick stays gone after he throws a hissy fit once he loses.
An absolute disgrace to this great sport.


----------



## jonnyg4508

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLMVWlIEOhc

Nick is awesome haha. Best interviews.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYufD7r_Tfs

This one too.


----------



## deadmanshand

GSP by 5 rounds of beating Diaz in his head. I actually want this fight to last 5 rounds because I want to see this punk get out struck, out grappled, and GnPed for 25 full minutes. Then when he whines and bitches and starts another fight he can get cut and go to jail like he should have after the last 2 fights he started after the match was over.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

deadmanshand said:


> GSP by 5 rounds of beating Diaz in his head. I actually want this fight to last 5 rounds because I want to see this punk get out struck, out grappled, and GnPed for 25 full minutes. Then when he whines and bitches and starts another fight he can get cut and go to jail like he should have after the last 2 fights he started after the match was over.


such a nice and fin person you are:confused05:


----------



## deadmanshand

UFC_OWNS said:


> such a nice and fin person you are:confused05:


Diaz is a thug. He's a skidmark on the sport and society. I've dealt with too many idiots like him in real life to want to see him do anything more positive than go to jail.


----------



## LL

deadmanshand said:


> Diaz is a thug. He's a skidmark on the sport and society. I've dealt with too many idiots like him in real life to want to see him do anything more positive than go to jail.


It's just the anxiety breh.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508

deadmanshand said:


> Diaz is a thug. He's a skidmark on the sport and society. I've dealt with too many idiots like him in real life to want to see him do anything more positive than go to jail.


Lol, cheer up. You seem to live a miserable life.


----------



## deadmanshand

jonnyg4508 said:


> Lol, cheer up. You seem to live a miserable life.


Why do I seem to live a miserable life? Because I despise people like Diaz? My life's not that bad. I've got some health issues but I've been with a wondeful woman for 8 years. I'm not rich but I'm not hurting either. My writing career seems to be taking off. Doesn't seem that miserable to me.

I come across more negative simply because when something moves me to anger I vent. Diaz moves me to anger. Not a lot but some. I vent here and forget about him. The same with Chael or Jon Jones. It's how I deal with anger. I vent and forget.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

deadmanshand said:


> Why do I seem to live a miserable life? Because I despise people like Diaz? My life's not that bad. I've got some health issues but I've been with a wondeful woman for 8 years. I'm not rich but I'm not hurting either. My writing career seems to be taking off. Doesn't seem that miserable to me.
> 
> I come across more negative simply because when something moves me to anger I vent. Diaz moves me to anger. Not a lot but some. I vent here and forget about him. The same with Chael or Jon Jones. It's how I deal with anger. I vent and forget.


90 percent of your posts are negative. You literally never have any thing good or nice to say about any thing or any one. If this forum makes you so angry all the time, then why bother posting at all?

Cheer up.

Also, what do you write about?


----------



## MagiK11

deadmanshand said:


> Why do I seem to live a miserable life? Because I despise people like Diaz? My life's not that bad. I've got some health issues but I've been with a wondeful woman for 8 years. I'm not rich but I'm not hurting either. My writing career seems to be taking off. Doesn't seem that miserable to me.
> 
> I come across more negative simply because when something moves me to anger I vent. Diaz moves me to anger. Not a lot but some. I vent here and forget about him. The same with Chael or Jon Jones. It's how I deal with anger. I vent and forget.


Smoke a joint and relax. Who knows, you may even like Diaz afterwards :hug:


----------



## deadmanshand

MagiK11 said:


> Smoke a joint and relax. Who knows, you may even like Diaz afterwards :hug:


I've done the first part. Still despise Diaz but I do care less.:thumb02:


----------



## BrutalKO

...For the first time, GSP wants to announce a beatdown on somebody. He's never done that before. He's always been respectful of everybody. It's either going to give him unreal focus or emotionally take him out of his game. Nick will taunt GSP like never before in the cage. How will he handle it? Nobody has ever pissed GSP off like this. Maybe it will bring back the days when he was bullied and GSP will just completely destroy Nick. Maybe the emotions might run too high for GSP on a takedown and Nick might capitalize on a mistake and that's all it takes with Nick's freakish groundskills. I picked GSP to smash and completely overwhelm Diaz on the gound with elbows & punches until the ref stops it...


----------



## St.Paul Guy

deadmanshand said:


> Diaz is a thug. He's a skidmark on the sport and society. *I've dealt with too many idiots like him in real life to want to see him do anything more positive than go to jail.*


Dude what? Generalize much? 

What a terrible thing to say about another human being. You don't know this guy.


----------



## deadmanshand

St.Paul Guy said:


> Dude what? Generalize much?
> 
> What a terrible thing to say about another human being. You don't know this guy.


Umm... no it isn't. He is a criminal who has shown a lack of self control. He has committed multiple assaults and shown a complete lack of respect for **** all anybody who isn't from Stockton or personally blowing Cesar Gracie. And that is just the tip of the iceberg.

I have all the information I need to make any determination about him I want and it's not terrible to say that someone deserves a fate that he has avoided by the skin of his teeth at least twice.


----------



## jonnyg4508

deadmanshand said:


> Umm... no it isn't. He is a criminal who has shown a lack of self control. He has committed multiple assaults and shown a complete lack of respect for **** all anybody who isn't from Stockton or personally blowing Cesar Gracie. And that is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> I have all the information I need to make any determination about him I want and it's not terrible to say that someone deserves a fate that he has avoided by the skin of his teeth at least twice.


How do we know you aren't a rapist?


----------



## M_D

Going with Diaz on this one, ever since the match was first brought up ages ago i thought diaz stylistically is a big problem for gsp

gsp dark places = candy land


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

I said that I dont believe that Nick Diaz will get finished. But after I just saw Brian Stann who has a great chin got knocked out by Wanderlei Silva and other examples, it puts doubt into my mind. MMA is a wacky sport, it would be a crazy sight if GSP manages to (T)KO Nick Diaz. To me, Nick seems like a guy who would rather go to sleep then tap.


----------



## OU

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I said that I dont believe that Nick Diaz will get finished. But after I just saw Brian Stann who has a great chin got knocked out by Wanderlei Silva and other examples, it puts doubt into my mind. MMA is a wacky sport, it would be a crazy sight if GSP manages to (T)KO Nick Diaz. To me, Nick seems like a guy who would rather go to sleep then tap.


You think GSP has the ability to get Nick in a choke? I haven't seen anything that would suggest that. Seems like too risky of a move for GSP. He refuses to take any risk and I don't see him trying any subs on Nick.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

OU said:


> You think GSP has the ability to get Nick in a choke? I haven't seen anything that would suggest that. Seems like too risky of a move for GSP. He refuses to take any risk and I don't see him trying any subs on Nick.


I think he does have the ability to get Nick in a choke, it just depends if GSP actually wants to go for it or not.


----------



## H33LHooK

Diaz won't quit, and GSP won't go for broke.

Prediction: GSP UD, and Diaz whining about no one wanting to actually fight him... as he retires... again.

.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I think he does have the ability to get Nick in a choke, it just depends if GSP actually wants to go for it or not.


Who has he even came close to subbing other than Dan Hardy, since his UFC 79 sub win?


----------



## OU

jonnyg4508 said:


> Who has he even came close to subbing other than Dan Hardy, since his UFC 79 sub win?


Well he nearly put the fans to sleep on numerous occasions, does that count?


----------



## rebonecrusher

Looking forward to this one. I really hope Diaz is able to make this into a good competitive fight but I have my doubts. I think the most logical outcome is a St Pierre 1 sided win by decision but I'm hoping for something else to come of this fight. I feel there is a good chance St Pierre will be too strong for Diaz and will be able to control Diaz on the ground even though Diaz is very skilled in BJJ. On the feet I expect St Pierre to do what he normally does and land a few flashy effective strikes a setting up his take downs while avoiding the majority of Diaz's strikes. But if Diaz is able to give GSP problems on the ground this fight could be very interesting. I would love to see it turn into a great MMA match up with lots of time spent both standing up and on the ground. I really hope Diaz can make a fight of it with GSP and avoid being controlled for the majority of the fight like most of GSP's opponents. But also it would be really cool to see GSP come out and pull off a dominating performances which ends with a spectacular finish. I've been saying for GSP's last couple fights that he is due for a performance like that but he has not produced it in those fights it would be something if he produces that great finish in this fight. GSP has all the tools to stop most of his opponents it just whether he'll take the risk and go for the kill. Overall I'm very stoaked for this fight and the rest of the card.


----------



## SM33

I'm going to be really controversial and say that should this fight go the distance, Diaz may very well take it. You're all assuming that in a long distance fight, GSP will probably be controlling everything and making Diaz lie down most of the time... Diaz' tenacity, conditioning and skill set makes me question this.

On the feet Diaz will be marching forward throwing a high amount of strikes as usual. Either man can land a heavy counter, but Diaz is a much busier and more aggressive striker.

On the ground when GSP is on top, Nick will be constantly looking for submissions and a chance to sweep his way back up. IF GSP can consistently nullify these attempts, he will HAVE to do more offensively than he normally does or Diaz will make him look lazy, possible stand up depending on the ref.

If Diaz winds up on top, that's a situation we can't really visualize. We rarely see GSP in this position, Diaz does have a fantastic submission game, Nick will undoubtedly be scoring points from here at the very least.

Diaz outscoring GSP is very much a possibility to me.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

jonnyg4508 said:


> Who has he even came close to subbing other than Dan Hardy, since his UFC 79 sub win?


From a technical standpoint GSPs BJJ is very very good, especially if you seen him in a gym. Just like how I believe technically that Nick can knock out or submit GSP. Some guys just prefer to GnP a lot more, since its safer to rain down punches and still stay in a good position, then doing the chess match and possibly get submitted yourself or at least lose your advantageous position. Just saying, just because he doesent do it, doesent mean he cant do it. GSP is a smart fighter, he has got to this point by using his strengths and exploits the opponents weaknesses. He isint going to go away from that just to prove a point. But yea, Diaz is one guy that really pisses GSP off, maybe this time he does go for broke, who knows.


----------



## ant-clarke

Diaz 1st round guilotine


----------



## Canadian Psycho

So many asinine comments in one thread. 

'GSP is scared.'

'GSP doesn't have the ability to submit fighters.'

'There is ZERO chance GSP finishes Diaz.'

I'm embarrassed to post here with idiotic comments like these. GSP isn't a scared fighter. There's no such thing. It takes fortitude to step inside a cage in front of millions and put your well being on the line. Scared men wouldn't be a part of this sport. GSP is a tactician who fights to preserve his health and longevity. That doesn't make him scared, and if you can't see the difference then there's really no point in conversing with you. 

Moving on, of course GSP has the ability to submit someone like Diaz, or any fighter. To assume that he doesn't purely because it's been a while is just foolish. The question is not whether GSP has the ability to submit people, it's whether he'll take that risk. Again, one is completely different from the other. GSP took a lot more risks than he had to against Carlos, so the truth is that none of us knows what GSP will show up. He could come and play it safe. Or he could come to put on a show. OU would have us believe that GSP is a scared fighter who fights safe, and that Carlos Condit is a scared fighter who back-peddles the entire fight - and yet somehow these two managed to put on a FOTY nominee. 

And finally, this whole 'zero chance' concept is bunk. Plenty has happened in MMA to validate the notion that anything can happen, and a dominant world champion leagues above his competition finishing an opponent is hardly a long shot. Yes, Diaz is tough to finish. And yes, this probably will be a 5 round UD. But you people really need to learn to leave the word 'impossible' at the door, because it has no place here.

I have no intention of returning to this thread until fight day or responding to any 'counterpoints'. I'm right. You're wrong. And I'd much rather enjoy what will likely be a great fight than have it ruined by keyboard warriors who fancy themselves big men over the internet. Instead of blaming GSP for being 'scared' and 'safe', try pointing a finger or two at the men whom have failed miserably to stop him.


----------



## OU

Condit vs GSP FOTY canidate? LOL I've seen 20 fights this year that were better then that trash. No one in there right mind would suggest that was a FOTY candidate when both fighters looked like rusty garbage.


----------



## LL

SM33 said:


> I'm going to be really controversial and say that should this fight go the distance, Diaz may very well take it. You're all assuming that in a long distance fight, GSP will probably be controlling everything and making Diaz lie down most of the time... Diaz' tenacity, conditioning and skill set makes me question this.
> 
> On the feet Diaz will be marching forward throwing a high amount of strikes as usual. Either man can land a heavy counter, but Diaz is a much busier and more aggressive striker.
> 
> On the ground when GSP is on top, Nick will be constantly looking for submissions and a chance to sweep his way back up. IF GSP can consistently nullify these attempts, he will HAVE to do more offensively than he normally does or Diaz will make him look lazy, possible stand up depending on the ref.
> 
> If Diaz winds up on top, that's a situation we can't really visualize. We rarely see GSP in this position, Diaz does have a fantastic submission game, Nick will undoubtedly be scoring points from here at the very least.
> 
> Diaz outscoring GSP is very much a possibility to me.


Condit pretty much showed that Diaz being some unstoppable machine in the feet was a myth and GSP works with the finest jujitsu guys out there.

This will look like Bendo/Nate.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SM33

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Condit pretty much showed that Diaz being some unstoppable machine in the feet was a myth and GSP works with the finest jujitsu guys out there.
> 
> This will look like Bendo/Nate.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I didn't say he's an unstoppable machine, I said his offense is hard to outpoint. Condit showed nothing, he won a controversial decision with lame tactics.


----------



## LL

SM33 said:


> I didn't say he's an unstoppable machine, I said his offense is hard to outpoint. Condit showed nothing, he won a controversial decision with lame tactics.


Those 'lame tactics' helped him out point Nick for four rounds.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Those 'lame tactics' helped him out point Nick for four rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It was a great example of how laughable the scoring system can be sometimes. Like Guida beating Maynard on 1 judges card. It's pathetic how movement is scored over damage. Just because you are moving doesn't mean you are active. Going in reverse is not positive movement. Refusing to engage and always countering is not controlling the fight. It's pathetic that people can win points battle while in reverse and it doesn't make it the correct decision. Just like Gomi didn't lose this weekend sometimes the scores are flat out wrong.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Or tapping the leg is in any form scored....let alone scored anywhere like a Shogun or Aldo leg kick. 

But I am sick of the Condit/Diaz scoring talk. 1 set of fans who hate Diaz and like point fighting will back COndit. The other set who miss the old scoring systems and don't condone Greg Jackson point fighting will back Diaz. It won't change. Some fans like fights. Some fans like the sport and how to exploit its scoring.


----------



## deadmanshand

M_D said:


> Going with Diaz on this one, ever since the match was first brought up ages ago i thought diaz stylistically is a big problem for gsp


Comments like this make me laugh. GSP is absolutely Diaz' worst stylistic match up. Diaz wins by putting on the pressure, backing you up, and whittling you down through volume. He's flat footed during it and relies on the pressure to put your back against the cage.

GSP - quite simply - won't let him do that. GSP is the master at dictating where the fight happens. When Diaz starts pushing forward on his feet GSP will put him on his back. When Diaz starts trying to make room for a sub he'll cut him open with elbows. Rinse and repeat. And GSP has the cardio to go toe to toe with Diaz' cardio. He can keep up this pace all night.

Diaz - as other fights have shown - has a hard time when he can't control the pace or the placement of a fight. He does not adapt well as he only has one gameplan. Against GSP that's not nearly enough.

This fight will be a massacre.


----------



## DrFunk

jonnyg4508 said:


> That is a joke. The ONLY way he gets a finish is by cuts. And it may happen because Diaz has much scar tissue and GSP no doubt will be on top afraid to throw and grind elbows into his face.
> 
> Other than cuts there is NO POSSIBLE way he finishes Diaz. You have perhaps one of the hardest to finish in the UFC vs. a guy who hasn't finished a fight in years...in 5 rounders!
> 
> GSP has no shot of subbing. He has no shot of TKO/KO. 1 bad bad cut is his only option. I have no clue how anyone could think otherwise?
> 
> It gets annoying as hell when people say "I think GSP will finish this one" every time he fights. But it is even more ridiculous when it is vs. the hardest guy to finish that he has ever fought.
> 
> 
> 
> Angry GSP is exactly what Diaz wants. I am a big Diaz fan, but I realize he has little shot vs. GSP if he is going to do the usually lay and elbow. If GSP gets that angry and tries to strike a bunch....or goes ape shit on the ground....DIaz has a MUUUUUCH better chance of landing a punch or a sub that changes everything.
> 
> GSP opening up and being mad is the only chance Diaz has. I hope GSP is angry as all hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Robbie Lawler. Who has at least twice the chin any sort of GSP has.


Did you not see what GSP does when his opponent runs his mouth? Did he not "finish" Penn the last time they fought? The so called legend who said "I'll die in the ring before I give up", only to mentally break so badly his corner threw in the towel?

You are right on some things though, GSP won't sub him because he's not retarded. He knows Nick has great boxing and Jitz, so why the @#@# would he go for subs when it would be easier to be in a dominant GNP position where he would have no chance of getting subbed while inflicting steady damage.

Nick's boxing won't be a factor because he will legitimately have to worry about takedowns which will make him tentative. He doesn't have the KO power, so GSP will show he can stand and jab him all day long until Nick starts to feel himself and get taken down for it.

Once on the ground, GSP will make him his bitch. Anyone who thinks otherwise don't know shit about MMA or have your Nick blinders on. Nick does not have the explosiveness or the strength to deal with a greased up frenchie on top of him. He will get beat up the same way Penn got dominated, round after round his face will resemble a mashed tomato.

Except Nick is too stupid to quit, so he'll keep fighting hoping GSP gasses out (which won't happen) and might potentially get a career injury. So yeah, we might not see a "knock out finish", but we'll see a beating that'll take a year for him to recover.


----------



## MagiK11

OU said:


> You think GSP has the ability to get Nick in a choke? I haven't seen anything that would suggest that. Seems like too risky of a move for GSP. He refuses to take any risk and I don't see him trying any subs on Nick.


The only sub I see him going for is a kimura because he gets to keep his position if he fails.


----------



## SM33

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Those 'lame tactics' helped him out point Nick for four rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Note my use of the word CONTROVERSIAL.


----------



## Big_Charm

Canadian Psycho said:


> So many asinine comments in one thread.
> 
> 'GSP is scared.'
> 
> 'GSP doesn't have the ability to submit fighters.'
> 
> 'There is ZERO chance GSP finishes Diaz.'
> 
> I'm embarrassed to post here with idiotic comments like these. GSP isn't a scared fighter. There's no such thing. It takes fortitude to step inside a cage in front of millions and put your well being on the line. Scared men wouldn't be a part of this sport. GSP is a tactician who fights to preserve his health and longevity. That doesn't make him scared, and if you can't see the difference then there's really no point in conversing with you.
> 
> Moving on, of course GSP has the ability to submit someone like Diaz, or any fighter. To assume that he doesn't purely because it's been a while is just foolish. The question is not whether GSP has the ability to submit people, it's whether he'll take that risk. Again, one is completely different from the other. GSP took a lot more risks than he had to against Carlos, so the truth is that none of us knows what GSP will show up. He could come and play it safe. Or he could come to put on a show. OU would have us believe that GSP is a scared fighter who fights safe, and that Carlos Condit is a scared fighter who back-peddles the entire fight - and yet somehow these two managed to put on a FOTY nominee.
> 
> And finally, this whole 'zero chance' concept is bunk. Plenty has happened in MMA to validate the notion that anything can happen, and a dominant world champion leagues above his competition finishing an opponent is hardly a long shot. Yes, Diaz is tough to finish. And yes, this probably will be a 5 round UD. But you people really need to learn to leave the word 'impossible' at the door, because it has no place here.
> 
> I have no intention of returning to this thread until fight day or responding to any 'counterpoints'. I'm right. You're wrong. And I'd much rather enjoy what will likely be a great fight than have it ruined by keyboard warriors who fancy themselves big men over the internet. Instead of blaming GSP for being 'scared' and 'safe', try pointing a finger or two at the men whom have failed miserably to stop him.



This!! 




TheLyotoLegion said:


> Condit pretty much showed that Diaz being some unstoppable machine in the feet was a myth and GSP works with the finest jujitsu guys out there.
> 
> This will look like Bendo/Nate.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And This!!

GSP is going to ragdoll Diaz badly. People don't seem to realize what a motivated GSP will do to someone. He's heads and tales better than everyone in the division. He's the most complete fighter in MMA (IMO), and will show it next weekend.

I'd love to see GSP dismantle Nick over 5 rounds and make him want to quit... :laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508

DrFunk said:


> Did you not see what GSP does when his opponent runs his mouth? Did he not "finish" Penn the last time they fought? The so called legend who said "I'll die in the ring before I give up", only to mentally break so badly his corner threw in the towel?
> 
> You are right on some things though, GSP won't sub him because he's not retarded. He knows Nick has great boxing and Jitz, so why the @#@# would he go for subs when it would be easier to be in a dominant GNP position where he would have no chance of getting subbed while inflicting steady damage.
> 
> Nick's boxing won't be a factor because he will legitimately have to worry about takedowns which will make him tentative. He doesn't have the KO power, so GSP will show he can stand and jab him all day long until Nick starts to feel himself and get taken down for it.
> 
> Once on the ground, GSP will make him his bitch. Anyone who thinks otherwise don't know shit about MMA or have your Nick blinders on. Nick does not have the explosiveness or the strength to deal with a greased up frenchie on top of him. He will get beat up the same way Penn got dominated, round after round his face will resemble a mashed tomato.
> 
> Except Nick is too stupid to quit, so he'll keep fighting hoping GSP gasses out (which won't happen) and might potentially get a career injury. So yeah, we might not see a "knock out finish", but we'll see a beating that'll take a year for him to recover.


Oh God, the UFC has got you hook, line, and sinker with their promos. Oh Georges is mad....oh wow. 

BJ is a quitter and out of shape. He was a 155er for crying out loud. GSP didn't finish him....Penn QUIT. Diaz wouldn't quit in the cage in a million years.

Matt Serra? You mean another natural 155er? Who sat there and let GSP knee him over and over. That wasn't even a real finish. 

"Diaz is too stupid to quit" Woh, dude, you sound like a complete idiot. 

A beating that will take a year for him to recover. LOL. The Condit fight was one of the most active GSP has been in a while....and Condit is fighting next Saturday. Diaz even in a loss would be willing to fight the next day.

Please stop with this GSP nonsense. He is a great Mixed Martial Artist, but lets not act like mad GSP is going to do to Diaz what he did vs. Lightweights, 1 fat and stubby, the other out of shape who quit. Diaz isn't a lightweight.


----------



## jonnyg4508

For the record, if anyone wants to bet anything on whether or not GSP will finish Diaz by anything other than cuts I am here. I'll give you 4 to 1 odds he doesn't.

Anyone? GSP has no shot of finishing Diaz by sub or TKO/KO. None at all. Diaz is the hardest guy at WW to finish. And GSP is not a finisher. Even when he finishes it is by the other fighter giving up. He had Dan focking Hardy in a full on armbar and couldn't finish. Diaz would have finished Hardy that night blindfolded. 

Doesn't mean he isn't a great fighter. Means exactly that...he doesn't finish fights. And has no chance of a real finish vs. Diaz. None.


----------



## Cookie Monster

jonnyg4508 said:


> Diaz even in a loss would be willing to fight the next day


The next day he'll be retired. The day after when he realizes even fewer people care about his juvenile rage quitting this time around though..

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Stun Gun

'm going to laugh so hard if Diaz actually wins this fight. Hendricks will never see the title shot


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Cowgirl said:


> The next day he'll be retired. The day after when he realizes even fewer people care about his juvenile rage quitting this time around though..
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Except people will care, because he's one of the most exciting fighters in MMA.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Cowgirl said:


> The next day he'll be retired. The day after when he realizes even fewer people care about his juvenile rage quitting this time around though..
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Diaz haters should come up with some new material. They generally aren't very creative. Broken record....:sarcastic01:


----------



## Cookie Monster

jonnyg4508 said:


> Diaz haters should come up with some new material. They generally aren't very creative. Broken record....:sarcastic01:





> Except people will care, because he's one of the most exciting fighters in MMA.


Why should I come up with new material? I'm not trying to insult him or anything, I'm just stating facts. He lost a fight and then he rage quit. It's right there as indisputable fact.

Being an exciting fighter does not give a person the right to disregard the rules like he does. I don't care how exciting he is, if he doesn't follow the rules than the UFC should trim him as part of their 100 cuts.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Cowgirl said:


> Why should I come up with new material? I'm not trying to insult him or anything, I'm just stating facts. He lost a fight and then he rage quit. It's right there as indisputable fact.


Is it an indisputable fact that he would do the exact same again if he were to lose? Because that is what you said would happen. And that post is the whole reason of yours and my own response. 

The fact is anytime Diaz is mentioned some uncreative punk chimes in with the "oh he will just retire and cry again". Gets old. Broken record like I said. 

We get it COWGIRL believes Diaz is a baby and will quit MMA again if he loses. There, I saved you from the 30 more times you were going to tell us from now until the fight.



Cowgirl said:


> Being an exciting fighter does not give a person the right to disregard the rules like he does. I don't care how exciting he is, if he doesn't follow the rules than the UFC should trim him as part of their 100 cuts.


This post shows that you are ignorant and/or uneducated in the realm of business. And seem to be out of touch with reality.


----------



## Cookie Monster

jonnyg4508 said:


> Is it an indisputable fact that he would do the exact same again if he were to lose? Because that is what you said would happen. And that post is the whole reason of yours and my own response.
> 
> The fact is anytime Diaz is mentioned some uncreative punk chimes in with the "oh he will just retire and cry again". Gets old. Broken record like I said.
> 
> We get it COWGIRL believes Diaz is a baby and will quit MMA again if he loses. There, I saved you from the 30 more times you were going to tell us from now until the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> This post shows that you are ignorant and uneducated on how business works. I seem to be out of touch with reality.


Please tell me where in that post I said it was indisputable that he'd do the same thing again. I didn't. Putting words in my mouth just makes you seem like a jackass. The only thing I claimed as indisputable fact is that he retired after the Condit fight, but please continue calling me out for your perception of my statements, I could use a good laugh. Diaz will lose and he may or may not retire after that. My prospering business would also like a word with you about my lack of knowledge of how business works.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS

deadmanshand said:


> Comments like this make me laugh. GSP is absolutely Diaz' worst stylistic match up. Diaz wins by putting on the pressure, backing you up, and whittling you down through volume. He's flat footed during it and relies on the pressure to put your back against the cage.
> 
> GSP - quite simply - won't let him do that. GSP is the master at dictating where the fight happens. When Diaz starts pushing forward on his feet GSP will put him on his back. When Diaz starts trying to make room for a sub he'll cut him open with elbows. Rinse and repeat. And GSP has the cardio to go toe to toe with Diaz' cardio. He can keep up this pace all night.
> 
> Diaz - as other fights have shown - has a hard time when he can't control the pace or the placement of a fight. He does not adapt well as he only has one gameplan. Against GSP that's not nearly enough.
> 
> This fight will be a massacre.


ok well thanks for your opinion im sure M.C and everyone else won't watch the fight now because you said nick has no chance at all


----------



## MMATycoon

Killz said:


> GSP by *KO.
> 
> *Decision


:laugh: :thumb01: for a min I thought you might be drunk or something


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Killz said:


> GSP by *stockton.
> 
> *slap


that's right 209 killz


----------



## deadmanshand

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok well thanks for your opinion im sure M.C and everyone else won't watch the fight now because you said nick has no chance at all


Did I say anything about convincing people not to watch the fight? I was presenting a rebuttal statement to the post I quoted. Complete with reasoning and a lack of insults and everything. It was almost civilized.

I absolutely believe Diaz has little chance to win this fight and I will absolutely be watching. I love nothing more than watching Diaz get beaten and I think it's something everyone can come together on. One of those joys that transcends the normal boundaries and brings everyone closer together.

Like Christmas - only with more Diaz beating.


----------



## MMATycoon

Danm2501 said:


> This is going to be the best GSP we have ever seen. He's going to be aggressive, on-point with his striking, and Diaz is not going to be able to handle Georges' wrestling. As much as I'd like to see a Diaz brother hold a belt, this isn't going to be the one they get. Georges hasn't been this motivated since the second Penn fight, and before then the second fight against Serra. GSP's going to win this fight, and he's going to do it in dominant fashion, and will finish Nick Diaz. It might take until the 4th, but he's finishing Nick Diaz. Bring the pain Georges!


Man you are dreaming
Lets exam the facts here for a min.

Diaz has an iron chin, he hasn't been knocked out in over 10 years of fighting. First and only time was in 2002 on like his 5th pro fight when he was very inexperienced in striking. His wrestling sucks but his BJJ is far more advanced then GSP. He has never been subbed in his pro career.

GSP hasn't stopped ANYONE for the last 4 years. I don't even think he tries to finish. He's perfectly happy to take a decision. He's a safety first fighter, at least he has been ever since he contracted the horrible disease that atrophies fighters will to finish. We call that disease Greg Jackson.

I wish it weren't so because I'd like him to finish. Will GSP win? Of course he will, he is an awesome fighter and he will take this one but there is more chance that my Nana is gonna KO Hendo with a spinning back kick then GSP is gonna finish Nick Diaz. I can't think of anyone in the division who he is less likely to finish then Diaz. Not gonna happen. I'm happy to take any bets from anyone who thinks otherwise.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Cowgirl said:


> Why should I come up with new material? I'm not trying to insult him or anything, I'm just stating facts. He lost a fight and then he rage quit. It's right there as indisputable fact.
> 
> Being an exciting fighter does not give a person the right to disregard the rules like he does. I don't care how exciting he is, if he doesn't follow the rules than the UFC should trim him as part of their 100 cuts.


Nick Diaz can do what ever the devil he pleases to, as long as he continues fighting his heart out inside that cage, I'm a fan. That's all that matters to me.

I don't care about press conferences, the media, how his personality is perceived, drama, I care about fights and fighting, and Nick Diaz continuously puts on some of the most exciting bouts in all MMA, and for that, I,am very respectful and very grateful.

This is the reason why he has such a legion of fans and why they'll support him no matter how many times he gets busted for weed or doesn't bother showing up to some press conference. None of that matters to us, all that matters is what happens when those cage doors are locked, and every single time, Nick Diaz fights his heart out and puts on fantastic performances for us, the fans.


----------



## TanyaJade

My personal antagonism towards Diaz aside, I don't see how he wins this fight. St. Pierre will be too big, too fast, and better in every area. Diaz has unorthodox striking that may compare offensively to St. Pierre's, but St. Pierre's defensive game is much better than Nick's.
I can see St. Pierre kicking the hell out of Diaz's legs while the fight remains upright, and then take Diaz down when he brings the pressure. There's no way Diaz is submitting St. Pierre, his jiu jitsu is solid, yes, but St. Pierre may have som of the best submission defense in the UFC, if not the best, period.

St. Pierre via UD (50-44, 50-44, 50-43)


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Ari said:


> My personal antagonism towards Diaz aside, I don't see how he wins this fight. St. Pierre will be too big, too fast, and better in every area. Diaz has unorthodox striking that may compare offensively to St. Pierre's, but St. Pierre's defensive game is much better than Nick's.
> I can see St. Pierre kicking the hell out of Diaz's legs while the fight remains upright, and then take Diaz down when he brings the pressure. There's no way Diaz is submitting St. Pierre, his jiu jitsu is solid, yes, but St. Pierre may have som of the best submission defense in the UFC, if not the best, period.
> 
> St. Pierre via UD (50-44, 50-44, 50-43)


cmon ari you gotta have faith like myself and your local louisiana church group


----------



## TanyaJade

UFC_OWNS said:


> cmon ari you gotta have faith like myself and your local louisiana church group


Lmao. I'm sorry buddy but you and I aren't on the same team this time.

War GSP!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

well at least we are on team jesus against condit right?


----------



## TanyaJade

UFC_OWNS said:


> well at least we are on team jesus against condit right?


I'm rooting for Condit, but only loosely. I won't be upset if he loses.
But I think Hendricks will win.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

johnny diaz for the win please heh


----------



## MMATycoon

UFC_OWNS said:


> well at least we are on team jesus against condit right?


I liked Hendricks right up until he exposed that he was on that team. Since then I just can't get behind him anymore. It's hard to respect someone who thinks the invisible sky daddy helps them win fights.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

i don't really care unless there trying to convert me or whatever, i give 0 ****s about religion


----------



## Trix

Diaz via Ronda Rousey.


----------



## 2kni3

I think Nick`s only way to win the fight is by a submission .. I can`t see him having the punchers chance like Matt Serra did .. because I don`t think Nick possess that kind of power to hurt or put GSP in any kind of trouble .. If I was GSP`s corner man I wud just say keep it stand and jab like he did vs koscheck and when there is like 10 second remaining in a round end it with a take down to score points lol


----------



## jonnyg4508

2kni3 said:


> I think Nick`s only way to win the fight is by a submission .. I can`t see him having the punchers chance like Matt Serra did .. because I don`t think Nick possess that kind of power to hurt or put GSP in any kind of trouble .. If I was GSP`s corner man I wud just say keep it stand and jab like he did vs koscheck and when there is like 10 second remaining in a round end it with a take down to score points lol


That may be his gameplan. Play keep away and jab then get a cheesy TD. But then again, people who have been brainwashed by seeing the promo 214 times think GSP is extra mad and he is so dangerous when he is mad. :confused03:


----------



## aerius

Stand & jab probably isn't in the gameplan since Diaz is a southpaw, the jab doesn't work nearly as well in the open stance since the range & angles are different. Jabbing is just asking for Diaz to slap down or trap the lead hand and open up with body shots.

The smart thing to do would be to kick the crap out of Diaz's lead leg and mix it up with some quick right straight to left hook combos, then circle out to the left after the hook and throw a right kick to whatever's open for a strike. You can pick Diaz apart all night long that way, especially if you have GSP's speed, footwork, and cage awareness. Add some Jon Jones style push kicks to the knee and Diaz will have a really bad day.


----------



## jonnyg4508

aerius said:


> Stand & jab probably isn't in the gameplan since Diaz is a southpaw, the jab doesn't work nearly as well in the open stance since the range & angles are different. Jabbing is just asking for Diaz to slap down or trap the lead hand and open up with body shots.
> 
> The smart thing to do would be to kick the crap out of Diaz's lead leg and mix it up with some quick right straight to left hook combos, then circle out to the left after the hook and throw a right kick to whatever's open for a strike. You can pick Diaz apart all night long that way, especially if you have GSP's speed, footwork, and cage awareness. Add some Jon Jones style push kicks to the knee and Diaz will have a really bad day.


My post was meaning like a jumping in jab that he uses. He will stand out of range but dart in and jab. Diaz has never been much of a counter puncher, he is better going forward and cutting you off. If GSP stands he will have to jab, he isn't going to sit in the pocket for sure. He will jab and use kicks and then get the TD when he wants and throw short elbows. That is what he does.


----------



## OU

> "Getting a free water cup and filling it up with Sprite #GSPsDarkPlace" -Joseph Benavidez
> 
> "Having a library book 1 day overdue #GSPsDarkPlace" -Danny Downes
> 
> "Masturbating in the bathroom during Les Miserables #GSPsDarkPlace" -Joseph Benavidez
> 
> "Hanging up on a telemarketer before they finish their sales pitch #GSPsDarkPlace" -Danny Downes
> 
> "That one time he used the salad fork for his entree. #GSPsDarkPlace" -Danny Downes
> 
> "loosening the cap of Nick Diaz's salt shaker #GSPsDarkPlace" -Joseph Benavidez


LOL good shit


----------



## Stun Gun

OU said:


> LOL good shit


Dark places is scary brah. Diaz by having a darker place


----------



## mmaswe82

Ari said:


> My personal antagonism towards Diaz aside, I don't see how he wins this fight. St. Pierre will be too big, too fast, and better in every area. Diaz has unorthodox striking that may compare offensively to St. Pierre's, but St. Pierre's defensive game is much better than Nick's.
> I can see St. Pierre kicking the hell out of Diaz's legs while the fight remains upright, and then take Diaz down when he brings the pressure. There's no way Diaz is submitting St. Pierre, his jiu jitsu is solid, yes, but St. Pierre may have som of the best submission defense in the UFC, if not the best, period.
> 
> St. Pierre via UD (50-44, 50-44, 50-43)


Yea pretty much this. Can see GSP stopping Diaz due to cuts as well but probaly a decision with scores like Ari suggested after a fight that looks like Bendo vs Nate.

Edit:


> "Getting a free water cup and filling it up with Sprite #GSPsDarkPlace" -Joseph Benavidez
> 
> "Having a library book 1 day overdue #GSPsDarkPlace" -Danny Downes
> 
> "Masturbating in the bathroom during Les Miserables #GSPsDarkPlace" -Joseph Benavidez
> 
> "Hanging up on a telemarketer before they finish their sales pitch #GSPsDarkPlace" -Danny Downes
> 
> "That one time he used the salad fork for his entree. #GSPsDarkPlace" -Danny Downes
> 
> "loosening the cap of Nick Diaz's salt shaker #GSPsDarkPlace" -Joseph Benavidez


I loled at that


----------



## Soojooko

I feel like this is a good time to say Riddim.


----------



## Sterl

Diaz throws a right hook, George ducks, Nick hits the ref who is then knocked out for ten minutes. Dana runs out from the back with a steel chair, who then hits GSP with it. Just in time for the ref to clear his head and see Nick locking in a RNC on the dazed GSP. All the while Rogan screams "NOT THIS WAY DAMN IT, NOT THIS WAY!"

#Montrealscrewjob2.0


----------



## dsmjrv

can GSP outstrike Diaz? does he have the boxing to make Diaz step back? does he have the footwork to land and circle like condit? obviously if GSP takes him down we are gonna see Diaz get beat up via the best top control in the sport...

anyone think GSP will choose to stand, and if he does will he be able to deal with Diaz style?


----------



## RearNaked

Georges is super pissed. 

He's going to hug the shit out of Nick.


----------



## 2kni3

after listening to the pre fight press conference with GSP and Nick Diaz going at it .. all I gotta say is 209 all the way baby lol and I am Canadian .. this fking peanut headed french man NEVER tweets and has people doing it for him ?! wow u think he could give back to the fans just a little and him coming up with the most BS excuse on why Nick Diaz is the number 1 contender in his eyes because he thought hendricks lost to koscheck ?! this ***got goes on about how Nick Diaz is disrespectful but u are the most disrespectful pieace of shit there is by greasing in the BJ Penn fight lol


----------



## JoeRashed

Sterl said:


> Diaz throws a right hook, George ducks, Nick hits the ref who is then knocked out for ten minutes. Dana runs out from the back with a steel chair, who then hits GSP with it. Just in time for the ref to clear his head and see Nick locking in a RNC on the dazed GSP. All the while Rogan screams "NOT THIS WAY DAMN IT, NOT THIS WAY!"
> 
> #Montrealscrewjob2.0


i gotta steal this and tweet it !! i gotta do it lol


----------



## jonnyg4508

RearNaked said:


> Georges is super pissed.
> 
> He's going to hug the shit out of Nick.


Could be the most violent hugging we have ever seen!


#GSPhasverydarkplacestoo


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

2kni3 said:


> ... this ***got goes on about how Nick Diaz is disrespectful but u are the most disrespectful pieace of shit there is by greasing in the BJ Penn fight lol


Really? Is this your best example GSP is the most disrespectiful? And compared to Nick? LOL myself.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Although GSP is right. Diaz isn't the most educated, he probably skipped out on school quite a lot and paid no attention.

But what did Diaz say in that call that was more disrespectful than "you aren't very educated" "listen you uneducated fool" "I speak better English than you". What did Diaz say in that call that was anymore disrespectful than that? Say MotherFer a few times? Say that Georges has everything done for him these days....when in fact GSP said the same about himself? What did Diaz say that was so disrespectful other than sounding like a crazy guy?


----------



## Toxic

GSP "I speak better english than you" That there was the highlight of the call. Diaz sounds just like he always sounds, nothing is his fault and he doesn't step up and be a man. The GSP is pampered shit sounds just like when Diaz gets beat, its never because he wasn't prepared or able to deal with what his opponent brought, his opponent has never had a great gameplan its always been some whiny shit about his opponent not really fighting, when he misses Press Confrences he didn't know about them, despite every other fighter always making them. Take some responsibility for something Nick for F*** sake.


----------



## Ape City

I can feel the hype for this fight swelling inside of me. Can't...control...it.



dsmjrv said:


> can GSP outstrike Diaz? does he have the boxing to make Diaz step back? does he have the footwork to land and circle like condit? obviously if GSP takes him down we are gonna see Diaz get beat up via the best top control in the sport...
> 
> anyone think GSP will choose to stand, and if he does will he be able to deal with Diaz style?


I think GSP will stand with Diaz at first and test his boxing, which I think will match up quite well. I think it's only a matter of time until GSP takes a few shots and goes for the takedown, though. Probably withing the first 3 minutes of round 1.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

GSP is good at stifling the guy when he about to get some momentum. The notion that GSP wont stand more than 5 secs with Nick is questionable. GSP will stand with Nick for a good amount of time. Then after a couple of feeling out and exchanges, GSP is going to take him down before Nick starts to get loose on the feet. GSP is then going to work his GnP for a while, and again, before Nick gets comfortable off his back, is going to stand him up. Repeat. GSP wins fights like that, stifling the opponents game and frustrating him and also doing damage of his own. GSP is good at when to time stuff when he feels his hold on the fight is getting a little loose. If GSP can fight like GSP, then he will win easy. If he gets tunnel vision by going to a dark place, then he is going to play Nicks game and thats where it gets dangerous for GSP.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

This fight will look similar to GSP Condit... and Bendo Nate Diaz.

I don't want GSP to finish for once. I want him to beat the living hell of out Diaz for 25 minutes.


----------



## Joabbuac

GrappleRetarded said:


> if GSP finishes a guy as tenacious as Nick Diaz, I'll eat my undies.



Put it on youtube for me....


----------



## jonnyg4508

GSP has no shot in hell of finishing Nick.

Also say what you will. Nick goes off a lot. But the guy is always the first to recognize who has helped him and how he got here. He is loyal to all who have helped him and never takes the glory. He is probably a class act training partner as well. 

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/2/Dealt-Tough-Hands-50731





> “Richard made me work harder than other trainers were working their fighters,” Nick said. “He pushed me and still pushes me. We work as a team really well. I was 16 years old when I started fighting. I was always looking for a good boxing trainer. I could only hope for someone like Richard. I doubt I would be where I am without Richard. I might have amounted to something but probably a lot different. When I fight, I use the path of least resistance and utilize the whole boxing aspect in a fight. That comes from Richard.”


----------



## SupermanPuncher

Been waiting for this fight since like forever.


----------



## 2zwudz

As much as I like both fighters I dont think Diaz will come out with a " W "on this night. George is a very smart fighter and will beat the crap out of that front leg of Diaz and I think he will avoid taking him down. I think George will stay on him ( standing ) and not let him have any room to strike. He will dirty box him against the cage and keep him there. Watch for lots of elbows in the clinch from George and I wouldnt be surprised to see it stopped because of cuts.
Just a opinion!


----------



## Life B Ez

This fight will disappoint. No big fight ever lives up to it not to mention gsp isn't known for amazing entertainment.

Georges will push him against the fence for five rounds.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Budhisten

Kampmann wants Diaz "when" he loses to GSP - I really like the sound of that fight 



> *Martin Kampmann ‏@MartinKampmann*
> No fights lined up yet, but I would like to get one this summer against strikeforce champ Saffiedine or Diaz after gsp beats him up


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Life B Ez said:


> This fight will disappoint. No big fight ever lives up to it not to mention gsp isn't known for amazing entertainment.
> 
> Georges will push him against the fence for five rounds.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't know. Diaz pushed forward non stop, and GSP isn't going to use the Condit game plane for this fight.

GSP will mix his strikes and takedowns for five rounds. I wouldn't be surprised to see GSP get slightly peppered by Diaz in the process. I think it will be a good fight. I don't expect it to be amazing by any means.

Condit / Hendricks should be fireworks.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Budhisten said:


> Kampmann wants Diaz "when" he loses to GSP - I really like the sound of that fight


martin you still a bit wonky from hendricks flattening you? diaz the champ soon


----------



## LL

UFC_OWNS said:


> martin you still a bit wonky from hendricks flattening you? *diaz the champ soon*


I take back my comments in the Mark Hunt thread. You're clearly on drugs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS

you believe what you wanna believe but at the end of the day jesus hendricks and nicholas diaz will show you the light


----------



## dudeabides

Man Diaz has some boxing stamina:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

he is a cardio beast unstoppable gsp can never outdo him there thats fo sho


----------



## Ape City

dudeabides said:


> Man Diaz has some boxing stamina:


Wow that was impressive.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

UFC_OWNS said:


> you believe what you wanna believe but at the end of the day jesus hendricks and nicholas diaz will show you the light



Not the first time you've been wrong, and it definitely won't be the last. I would offer you a sig bet but you have that whole little problem you know... of not honoring your bets.



UFC_OWNS said:


> he is a cardio beast unstoppable gsp can never outdo him there thats fo sho


When has GSP ever had cardio issues? It's safe to say both guys can fight their asses off for 25 minutes. That advantage belongs to neither man come fight night.


----------



## above

UFC_OWNS said:


> you believe what you wanna believe but at the end of the day jesus hendricks and nicholas diaz will show you the light


You can believe whatever you want too, but I don't think there is a chance in Hell (both metaphorically and literally) that Diaz beats GSP.

I hope it's a fun fight though. Don't want to see a 5 round grindfest.


----------



## Woodenhead

above said:


> You are in no position to judge unless of course you can provide that proof in the first place.


pot
kettle
black

As in, I'd love to see your proof, kid.


----------



## above

Woodenhead said:


> pot
> kettle
> black


You are more than welcome to provide that proof yourself, son.

Go on, let's see it. Stop hiding behind text book responses.


----------



## jonnyg4508

after seeing Nick's speed bag work..

I have Diaz 3rd round TKO via standing hammer fists. 

(Diaz is a badass)

(also lol at people who get all mad over DIaz fans picking DIaz....lol again)


----------



## LL

jonnyg4508 said:


> after seeing Nick's speed bag work..
> 
> I have Diaz 3rd round TKO via standing hammer fists.
> 
> (Diaz is a badass)
> 
> (also lol at people who get all mad over DIaz fans picking DIaz....lol again)


Standing?

He'll need to stop some takedowns in order for that to happen.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deadmanshand

above said:


> You are more than welcome to provide that proof yourself, son.
> 
> Go on, let's see it. Stop hiding behind text book responses.


How about you find a non-mma thread to discuss religion in?


----------



## jonnyg4508

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Standing?
> 
> He'll need to stop some takedowns in order for that to happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You see the speed in those? STANDING. 

Nick Diaz via standing hammer fists. New technique. Then Anderson and Diaz fight in a battle of techniques. Brock Lesnar take note on how to hammer.


----------



## Killz

That speed back work was impressive as shit! So much stamina.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AmdM




----------



## Buakaw_GSP

Watched a recent Canadian interview with Rousey and of course she said that Diaz is going to win, and she talked shit about GSP, expecting GSP to just lay on Nick to try to win the fight. Said she lost respect for him when he went away from "Rush" since Matt Serra and for being a naysayer of Womens MMA. Just surprised since Ronda's whole game is about grappling would talk crap about someone grappling to win fights.

I honestly thinks she takes this too personal and likes to create beef on a 2nd party just to annoy someone. Just like how suddenly talking shit about Brian Caraway (and still does) just to get under Tate's skin and now that GSP is fighting Nick who is a good friend of Rousey, is suddenly taking constant jabs at him for no reason. Ive heard GSP, all he said that Women fighters do have good technique but he wouldnt watch them fight because of the way he was raised. Thats not bashing Women's MMA at all, he doesent mind it, but cant watch it. As guys, we are always taught that you cannot lay a finger on women and you have to protect them, thats why it does get difficult for guys watching girls getting their face pounded in. You cant just tell people to suddenly change their perceptions on and off like a switch. I dont mind gay marriage, doesent mean im against it if im not going around hooking 2 dudes up. Why cant she just say that she wants Nick to win just because they are good friends, instead of trying to find some superficial reason to discredit the other guy.

PS. She also said that if she was a TUF coach she would like to have the house mixed with guys and girls... lol yea we all know what you are thinking Ronda. :sarcastic12:

Really anticipating this fight, just not surprising to see Diaz fans around multiple forums planning their excuses already if Nick loses. It just makes me want to facepalm, just like some Sonnen fans that sincerely believe that all the crap that he says is actually true. If you want or believe Nick is going to win, fine, nothing against that. But its irritating hearing the "You cant fire me, I quit!" way of thinking again and again.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Just surprised since Ronda's whole game is about grappling would talk crap about someone grappling to win fights.


One is a Judo player who has ended everyone of her fights in the 1st round via armbar. The other is a wrestler who usually won't give up position and try many submission attempts, although spending more time in top position than maybe anyone in MMA history. 

Little bit of a difference me thinks. Maybe be grapplers, but toally different gapplers. And different mentalities at the very least. 



Buakaw_GSP said:


> Really anticipating this fight, just not surprising to see Diaz fans around multiple forums planning their excuses already if Nick loses. It just makes me want to facepalm, just like some Sonnen fans that sincerely believe that all the crap that he says is actually true. If you want or believe Nick is going to win, fine, nothing against that. But its irritating hearing the "You cant fire me, I quit!" way of thinking again and again.


Which excuses were you referring too? Saying GSP will win via being on top for 5 rounds isn't an excuse, it is reality. You confuse excuse with not liking the style. Can you quote the excuses Diaz fans in forums are posting?

Thanks.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Was just thinking about this earlier. If you took away the time limit for this bout so that both fighters were forced to finish the fight, Nick Diaz would win every single time. 

GSP may be able to "grind" out a decision victory over 25 minutes, but he will never be able to break Diaz's will and finish him, not in a million years.

I think this speaks volumes on who the better fighter is and who the better athlete or sportsman is. Nick Diaz defines the word fighter, whilst GSP defines the word athlete. To me, the essence of Martial Arts is about breaking your opponents will and looking to end them or finish the fight. Nick may or may not be able to get that finish inside of a 25 minute bout duration, but take away that time limit and he would be the one to find a way to finish the fight every single time.

WAR Diaz.


----------



## khoveraki

Diaz' cardio is such a myth. He was visibly tired while Condit looked completely fresh at the end of their fight. Diaz was also lumbering around in the 4th and 5th from karate style kicks. 5 rounds of GSP's low kicks would be a much different game. Diaz throws low power volume punches while avoiding any real footwork, it's the easiest style cardio wise ontop of that. 


His endurance and cardio is not some absolute fact. GSP has never looked tired and has had a huge amount of 25 minute fights. After fighting gravity for 15 minutes we'll see a TIRED Diaz getting picked apart standing by a guy who actually knows how to use angles and get off the line while attacking.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

khoveraki said:


> *Diaz' cardio is such a myth. He was visibly tired while Condit looked completely fresh at the end of their fight. Diaz was also lumbering around in the 4th and 5th from karate style kicks.* 5 rounds of GSP's low kicks would be a much different game. Diaz throws low power volume punches while avoiding any real footwork, it's the easiest style cardio wise ontop of that.
> 
> 
> His endurance and cardio is not some absolute fact. GSP has never looked tired and has had a huge amount of 25 minute fights. After fighting gravity for 15 minutes we'll see a TIRED Diaz getting picked apart standing by a guy who actually knows how to use angles and get off the line while attacking.












PS, "your boy" rocket fists got SMASHED:


----------



## above

GrappleRetarded said:


> Was just thinking about this earlier. If you took away the time limit for this bout so that both fighters were forced to finish the fight, Nick Diaz would win every single time.
> 
> GSP may be able to "grind" out a decision victory over 25 minutes, but he will never be able to break Diaz's will and finish him, not in a million years.
> 
> I think this speaks volumes on who the better fighter is and who the better athlete or sportsman is. Nick Diaz defines the word fighter, whilst GSP defines the word athlete. To me, the essence of Martial Arts is about breaking your opponents will and looking to end them or finish the fight. Nick may or may not be able to get that finish inside of a 25 minute bout duration, but take away that time limit and he would be the one to find a way to finish the fight every single time.
> 
> WAR Diaz.


Keep deluding yourself.


----------



## H33LHooK

khoveraki said:


> Diaz' cardio is such a myth. He was visibly tired while Condit looked completely fresh at the end of their fight. Diaz was also lumbering around in the 4th and 5th from karate style kicks. 5 rounds of GSP's low kicks would be a much different game. Diaz throws low power volume punches while avoiding any real footwork, it's the easiest style cardio wise ontop of that.
> 
> 
> His endurance and cardio is not some absolute fact. GSP has never looked tired and has had a huge amount of 25 minute fights. After fighting gravity for 15 minutes we'll see a TIRED Diaz getting picked apart standing by a guy who actually knows how to use angles and get off the line while attacking.


I have to agree with this.

As others have posted, I think it's worth remembering that it's one thing to be able to run triathalons and fight at a measured pace; it's something altogether different to be forced to fight someone else's fight at their pace and where they want it to happen.

While I'm not convinced GSP will actually choose to hang around in top position this time, I _am_ convinced that the chicken-arms and shoulders Diaz relies on for his vaunted boxing will be jacked, as he's forced to deal with GSP's TD's, grappling and top-control.

.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

H33LHooK said:


> I have to agree with this.
> 
> As others have posted, I think it's worth remembering that it's one thing to be able to run triathalons and fight at a measured pace; it's something altogether different to be forced to fight someone else's fight at their pace and where they want it to happen.
> 
> While I'm not convinced GSP will actually choose to hang around in top position this time, I _am_ convinced that the chicken-arms and shoulders Diaz relies on for his vaunted boxing will be jacked, as he's forced to deal with GSP's TD's, grappling and top-control.
> 
> .


uhhh no have you seen his fights with sanchez and sherk and riggs and his strikeforce fights he never runs out of gas ever, as for khovs example nick was mocking condit with those kicks it was very obvious.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

above said:


> Keep deluding yourself.


Fantastic retort, you raised some really fantastic points to counter my argument here. Great job, buster.

It's laughable that people are actually questioning Nicks cardio, when he's never shown any signs of real fatigue or exhaustion in any of his MMA fights thus far (just like GSP, another cardio machine).

Then again, Khoveraki was also the same guy who dismissed Cain Velasquez' cardio pre Junior rematch.


----------



## jonnyg4508

It is funny when these goofs talk Diaz like they know him. I'm betting most of these guys have seen 2 fights of his fights...Penn and Condit....because he came back to the UFC.

GSP will probably take him down and control him. I am a Diaz fan and recognize this. Diaz fans aren't as delusional as people seem to think....it is called supporting fighters you like to watch fight. It is hard as hell to sub from your back in today's MMA. Even harder when you have a control freak like GSP on you who is slippery as hell. GSP will take DIaz down and it will be hard for Diaz to pull something off. 

But questioning his cardio is foolish. He keeps the same pace the whole fight. He is never some explosive guy who uses power shots. He doesn't even train to be explosive. 

Diaz will probably lose a decision. Then after GSP will say he was off this fight and will finish his next fight for his fans. Same old same old.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

jonnyg4508 said:


> It is funny when these goofs talk Diaz like they know him. I'm betting most of these guys have seen 2 fights of his fights...Penn and Condit....because he came back to the UFC.
> 
> GSP will probably take him down and control him. I am a Diaz fan and recognize this. Diaz fans aren't as delusional as people seem to think....it is called supporting fighters you like to watch fight. It is hard as hell to sub from your back in today's MMA. Even harder when you have a control freak like GSP on you who is slippery as hell. GSP will take DIaz down and it will be hard for Diaz to pull something off.
> 
> But questioning his cardio is foolish. He keeps the same pace the whole fight. He is never some explosive guy who uses power shots. He doesn't even train to be explosive.
> 
> Diaz will probably lose a decision. Then after GSP will say he was off this fight and will finish his next fight for his fans. Same old same old.


I just watched condit vs gsp, gsp isn't controlling hm no way no how he was swept by condit a few times and diaz is better on the ground by far


----------



## jonnyg4508

UFC_OWNS said:


> I just watched condit vs gsp, gsp isn't controlling hm no way no how he was swept by condit a few times and diaz is better on the ground by far


I agree, that fight gave me some hope. Perhaps Condit's bottom game is just better than anyone GSP has ever fought before. Actually it is. Never seen someone do that good underneath him. I didn't want to give Condit too much credit tho and was thinking GSP was rusty. 

I agree Diaz has much better BJJ than Condit.

GSP will probably use the Condit striking gameplan then mix in TDs. He will probably be too cautious to spend too much time in either place. 

GSP better crush Diaz the way all these people on this forum talk. Anything less than a total beatdown isn't good enough the way people on here talk.


----------



## LL

He doesn't need to take him down.

Greg Jackson already exposed Nick once, if you don't engage him and keep moving you can out point him on the feet.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He doesn't need to take him down.
> 
> Greg Jackson already exposed Nick once, if you don't engage him and keep moving you can out point him on the feet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah Jackson exposed the scoring system flaw. Movement>damage, even if that movement is backward.


----------



## LL

OU said:


> Yeah Jackson exposed the scoring system flaw. Movement>damage, even if that movement is backward.


There is no flaw in the scoring system, maybe if you're a Nick Diaz fan but the scoring system isn't the reason Condit out-stuck him and Nick win be getting any desperation takedowns in this fight. Georges wins easily.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He doesn't need to take him down.
> 
> Greg Jackson already exposed Nick once, if you don't engage him and keep moving you can out point him on the feet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


oh yes i agree terrific boxer its not like a midget with t rex arms made him tap to strikes or a guy with barely any time on the feet nearly finished him with a head kick with little power on it lol lol and im sure you will say condit had ali like movements in the diaz fight ha ha


----------



## jonnyg4508

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He doesn't need to take him down.
> 
> Greg Jackson already exposed Nick once, if you don't engage him and keep moving you can out point him on the feet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You would think a year off Nick would be working on how to deal with a point fighting fool. I think he would handle it a tad better.

But yea, wouldn't surprise me if the champ jab and ran the whole time. Mixing in some weak leg kicks to make it look good. 

But I thought GSP was "mad". Or is that just a made up thing to sell fights? 

Either way trying that style isn't the smartest move for him Condit fought to a fairly close decision. We all know GSP doesn't like to take any risk what so ever. He will certainly at least throw in an end of the round Greg Jackson TD to make sure he takes the round.


----------



## LL

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh yes i agree terrific boxer its not like a midget with t rex arms made him tap to strikes or a guy with barely any time on the feet nearly finished him with a head kick with little power on it lol lol and im sure you will say condit had ali like movements in the diaz fight ha ha


Are you really comparing GSP from 2007 to GSP of today?

No Condit did not have Ali like movement. Condit did enough to out point him and that got him the victory.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Are you really comparing GSP from 2007 to GSP of today?
> 
> No Condit did not have Ali like movement. Condit did enough to out point him and that got him the victory.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


are you really saying nick diaz doesn't have good and effective stand up?


----------



## GrappleRetarded

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He doesn't need to take him down.
> 
> Greg Jackson already exposed Nick once, if you don't engage him and keep moving you can out point him on the feet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Condits height and length was a huge factor in implementing the gameplan he did against Diaz. He was in fact the first fighter Diaz had came up against who could match his lankiness and length. It posed a lot of problems for Nick when it came to picking Condit off at range.

GSP is much shorter than Diaz. Given how Diaz has a major advantage in the height and length department, and given that he is a southpaw, GSP is going to find it much more difficult to implement the kind of gameplan Carlos Condit did against Diaz, not to mention the fact tat Condit is just a flat out better striker than GSP as well.


----------



## LL

UFC_OWNS said:


> are you really saying nick diaz doesn't have good and effective stand up?


When did I ever say he didn't?

Greg Jackson a man who focuses on strategy and winning exposed a flaw in his stand up, GSP uses him for strategy, if GSP sticks and moves there's really no reason he should lose.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS

TheLyotoLegion said:


> When did I ever say he didn't?
> 
> Greg Jackson a man who focuses on strategy and winning exposed a flaw in his stand up, GSP uses him for strategy, if GSP sticks and moves there's really no reason he should lose.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


his advice wasn't great in the stand up against machida for jones or rashad


----------



## LL

UFC_OWNS said:


> his advice wasn't great in the stand up against machida for jones or rashad


I wasn't aware GSP was fighting Machida.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I wasn't aware GSP was fighting Machida.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I wasn't aware one fight made jackson know everything about nick's stand up even with completely different fighters and a year layoff training


----------



## Killz

I'd be very surprised if Diaz out strikes GSP... Very surprised.


----------



## LL

UFC_OWNS said:


> I wasn't aware one fight made jackson know everything about nick's stand up even with completely different fighters and a year layoff training


Considering Jackson already coached one fighter to victory against Diaz, yeah it does mean something. Bringing up Machida whose not comparable to Diaz in anyway is ridiculous.

MMA is being dominated by point fighters and GSP is the best at that, he'll get in, he'll get out, use his jab, take him down rinse and repeat for twenty five minutes and that'll be the fight. He doesn't need to be taller or the same size, he just needs to be quicker, which he is.

Nick Diaz is who he is, he'll stand there call GSP a bitch, taunt him and try to get him to 'fight' him. He hasn't changed his ways since the Condit fight and you'll see on Saturday.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU

Killz said:


> I'd be very surprised if Diaz out strikes GSP... Very surprised.


Really? Because Nick is a much better striker with much more reach then GSP. I'll be shocked if GSP is even that competitive in the standup or even attempts the standup for any amount of time.


----------



## Killz

OU said:


> Really? Because Nick is a much better striker with much more reach then GSP. I'll be shocked if GSP is even that competitive in the standup or even attempts the standup for any amount of time.


I disagree, I think GSPs standup is a lot more effective than Diaz's.

We'll soon see though. :thumb03:


----------



## OU

Killz said:


> I disagree, I think GSPs standup is a lot more effective than Diaz's.
> 
> We'll soon see though. :thumb03:


GSP doesn't like to stand, but when he does it's not very impressive. It's really only effective because of the threat of a take down. If it was a striking only match he would get destroyed badly. But the threat of the take down makes his standup more effective.


----------



## H33LHooK

OU said:


> Really? Because Nick is a much better striker with much more reach then GSP. I'll be shocked if GSP is even that competitive in the standup or even attempts the standup for any amount of time.


What? They have identical reaches @ 76"...? 

Nick has arguably better offensive boxing, but in no other way is his striking better than GSP's:

Versatility, speed, power, effectiveness- all are either on par or worse than GSP's.


----------



## OU

H33LHooK said:


> What? They have identical reaches @ 76"...?
> 
> *Nick has arguably better offensive boxing*, but in no other way is his striking better than GSP's:
> 
> Versatility, speed, power, effectiveness- all are either on par or worse than GSP's.


Arguably? LOL yeah and GSP has arguably the better offensive wrestling...It's not even comparable. GSP has a jab but in a standup fight he would get owned by Nick. His boxing is much better then GSP's. 
It won't matter anyways since GSP doesn't want any part of Nick on the feet. He will get his ears boxed off ever second he tries.


----------



## hellholming

OU said:


> GSP doesn't like to stand, but when he does it's not very impressive. It's really only effective because of the threat of a take down. If it was a striking only match he would get destroyed badly. But the threat of the take down makes his standup more effective.


but this is MMA, so it counts.


----------



## OU

hellholming said:


> but this is MMA, so it counts.


I know, I just think it's hilarious that people actually think GSP has the striking skills that Nick has. They really aren't comparable, but again GSP won't stand with Nick so all this is just pointless talk really.


----------



## H33LHooK

OU said:


> I know, I just think it's hilarious that people actually think GSP has the striking skills that Nick has. They really aren't comparable, but again GSP won't stand with Nick so all this is just pointless talk really.


Just so we're clear: you think it's hilarious that people think a guy with a BB in Karate, who trains Muay Thai with Phil Nurse, and who has shown a wide variety of striking during his whole career, doesn't have the striking skills of another guy who has shown he can box?

Is that accurate?

.


----------



## OU

H33LHooK said:


> Just so we're clear: you think it's hilarious that people think a guy with a BB in Karate, who trains Muay Thai with Phil Nurse, and who has shown a wide variety of striking during his whole career, doesn't have the striking skills of another guy who has shown he can box?
> 
> Is that accurate?
> 
> .


Yeah that's pretty accurate. Just so we are crystal clear though we are talking about a guy that primarily focuses on wrestling during his fights and refuses to take any risk post-Serra. We are talking about that mental midget correct?


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Boxing is one thing.

MMA striking is another.

Just sayin' :thumb03:


----------



## GrappleRetarded

H33LHooK said:


> Just so we're clear: you think it's hilarious that people think a guy with a BB in Karate, who trains Muay Thai with Phil Nurse, and who has shown a wide variety of striking during his whole career, doesn't have the striking skills of another guy who has shown he can box?
> 
> Is that accurate?
> 
> .


GSP hasn't beaten up the strikers Nick Diaz has done on the feet. It's as simple as that really mate. GSP wasn't pounding on BJ Penn like Rocky Balboa pounds on a frozen piece of meat in the chiller. GSP hasn't stood toe to toe and knocked out top level strikers like Paul Daley.

GSP simply hasn't done these things standing. The most impressive he's been on the feet is when he dropped Thiago Alves, it hardly compares to Diaz's accomplishments in the striking game.

We're talking about a GSP here who didn't want to stay on the feet for longer than 20 seconds per round with Dan Hardy. If Nick fought Dan Hardy, he'd stand with him and out box him silly and earn the TKO victory. That's the difference between the two fighters standing.


----------



## OU

Tyson Fury said:


> Boxing is one thing.
> 
> MMA striking is another.
> 
> Just sayin' :thumb03:


I'm saying that Nick's boxing> GSP "diverse" but rarely used standup skills. All day every day.


----------



## jonnyg4508

I don't really care who GSP trains with. Rashad trains with Vitor, Overeem, and Spong and he sucks.

I don't care if he got poked in the eye. GSP was out-struck by Jake Shields.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

OU said:


> I'm saying that Nick's boxing> GSP "diverse" but rarely used standup skills. All day every day.


Im undecided on this. Good points from both. I was just pointing something out during the debate.


----------



## jonnyg4508

I am curious if anyone on this forum is taking GSP by stoppage? Legit stoppage? TKO/KO or Sub?


----------



## St.Paul Guy

I give GSP a massive advantage in wrestling and a significant advantage in BJJ and striking. He is also way way stronger and more athletic and is better at implementing gameplans.

Diaz has better cardio and might get into GSP's... I'm not sure how he can parlay that into a victory.

This is clearly GSP's fight to lose.


----------



## OU

Tyson Fury said:


> Im undecided on this. Good points from both. I was just pointing something out during the debate.


GSP use to show flashy kicks and shit, but he is not the same fighter post Serra and he will tell you that himself. He knows that it just takes 1 mistake and he is deathly afraid to make a mistake. So he chooses the safest route possible to victory. Nothing wrong with that but the second he starts losing any exchange he goes right to the wrestling. He doesn't have the same confidence he did in his standup. Nick on the other hand works his standup every fight and does non stop training with his standup and has extreme confidence in his standup. Mentally Nick is confident and active on his feet while GSP is cautious and hesitant.


----------



## hellholming

jonnyg4508 said:


> GSP was out-struck by Jake Shields.


the how come he won the match? it was basically a stand-up fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508

St.Paul Guy said:


> significant advantage in BJJ


For someone who is supposedly a BB and so good at BJJ he doesn't like to go for many subs. He has spent perhaps more time on top than anyone in MMA history....yet he rarely goes for legit sub attempts. You would think a guy with that wrestling, strength, control....and I guess BJJ would be a little scarier on top. If Penn, Diaz, or Shields had that kind of wrestling and top control you would be seeing monsters . They would easily sub most anyone from top. I understand BJJ is more than subs. 

But in terms of offensive BJJ? I don't even rank GSP. Couldn't finish an full armbar on Hardy. Doesn't even look for many subs even though he is usually on top of a tired out fighter for long periods.



hellholming said:


> the how come he won the match? it was basically a stand-up fight.


I forgot to add in "for 2 rounds". Shields is perhaps one of teh worst strikers in the UFC.

GSPs last 2 finishes are against 155ers. Penn just quit because he is a quitter. Serra sat there and GSP kneed him in the body until the ref said Serra can't do anything I am stopping it. Not even real stoppages.....vs. 155ers..


----------



## GrappleRetarded

St.Paul Guy said:


> I give GSP a massive advantage in wrestling and a significant advantage in BJJ and striking. He is also way way stronger and more athletic and is better at implementing gameplans.
> 
> Diaz has better cardio and might get into GSP's... I'm not sure how he can parlay that into a victory.
> 
> This is clearly GSP's fight to lose.


GSP has a significant advantage over Diaz in BJJ and striking? Is this a typo? If not, what on earth has lead you to believe GSP has SIGNIFICANTLY better BJJ and striking than Nick Diaz?

Which top strikers has GSP strictly struck with and KO'd? Which fighters has GSP submitted through the use of a Gogoplata?


----------



## LL

GrappleRetarded said:


> GSP hasn't beaten up the strikers Nick Diaz has done on the feet. It's as simple as that really mate. GSP wasn't pounding on BJ Penn like Rocky Balboa pounds on a frozen piece of meat in the chiller. *GSP hasn't stood toe to toe and knocked out top level strikers like Paul Daley.*
> 
> GSP simply hasn't done these things standing. The most impressive he's been on the feet is when he dropped Thiago Alves, it hardly compares to Diaz's accomplishments in the striking game.
> 
> We're talking about a GSP here who didn't want to stay on the feet for longer than 20 seconds per round with Dan Hardy. If Nick fought Dan Hardy, he'd stand with him and out box him silly and earn the TKO victory. That's the difference between the two fighters standing.


I was waiting for this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GrappleRetarded

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I was waiting for this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Do you have any thing else to add? Paul Daley is a high level striker with devastating power. Diaz stood toe to toe with him and became the first man to ever KO Daley. That's incredibly impressive. Meanwhile GSP didn't want to stand for any extended period of time with Dan Hardy.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Well lets not talk about his striking.

Lets talk about his awesome BJJ where he used it to sub the grappling expert Dan Hard.....oh wait..


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Ahh yes, Dan Hardy, the grapple retarded Brit who GSP couldn't sub in 25 minutes, whilst Chris Lytle tapped his ass out within ten seconds of the fight hitting the floor.


----------



## LL

GrappleRetarded said:


> Do you have any thing else to add? Paul Daley is a high level striker with devastating power. Diaz stood toe to toe with him and became the first man to ever KO Daley. That's incredibly impressive. Meanwhile GSP didn't want to stand for any extended period of time with Dan Hardy.


No, I've got all I needed out of this thread. I'll be back on Saturday after Frenchy wins a decision.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508

GrappleRetarded said:


> Ahh yes, Dan Hardy, the grapple retarded Brit who GSP couldn't sub in 25 minutes, whilst Chris Lytle tapped his ass out within ten seconds of the fight hitting the floor.


BUT WAIT A MINUTE!

HE and Lytle both have blackbelts! They are both equally as good on the ground!


----------



## jonnyg4508

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No, I've got all I needed out of this thread. I'll be back on Saturday after Frenchy wins a decision.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


YOu are really going out on a limb!

Picking a 5 to 1 favorite!

Risky pick!


----------



## GrappleRetarded

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No, I've got all I needed out of this thread. I'll be back on Saturday after Frenchy wins a decision.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


When did I ever say Diaz was going to win?


----------



## OU

jonnyg4508 said:


> YOu are really going out on a limb!
> 
> Picking a 5 to 1 favorite!
> 
> Risky pick!


Yeah and I don't understand how GSP winning with wrestling is suppose to prove he is a better striker or better at BJJ? Maybe you can stretch it to GSP's defensive BJJ is better then Nick's offensive BJJ?


----------



## jonnyg4508

OU said:


> Yeah and I don't understand how GSP winning with wrestling is suppose to prove he is a better striker or better at BJJ? Maybe you can stretch it to GSP's defensive BJJ is better then Nick's offensive BJJ?


And it may be true. Defensive BJJ is dominating the scene.

It is harder than ever to sub guys in MMA. I know Fitch is good, but Maia had his back for 15 min just about and couldn't come that close to a sub. Struve had Hunt on the ground for a while and didn't come too close to a sub vs. what people thought was one of the worst ground fighters in the UFC.


----------



## H33LHooK

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't really care who GSP trains with. Rashad trains with Vitor, Overeem, and Spong and he sucks.
> 
> I don't care if he got poked in the eye. *GSP was out-struck by Jake Shields*.


Really? 

I'm trying to remember that fight- didn't GSP drop Jake at least twice in that one (I definitely remember a nice head kick)? How many times was GSP knocked down?

.


----------



## jonnyg4508

H33LHooK said:


> Really?
> 
> I'm trying to remember that fight- didn't GSP drop Jake at least twice in that one (I definitely remember a nice head kick)? How many times was GSP knocked down?
> 
> .


http://blog.fightmetric.com/2011/05/st-pierre-vs-shields-official-ufc.html

I'm not a huge stat guy. But Shields beat him standing a couple of rounds...I believe he won 1 or 2 on the judges scorecards. 

It was a terrible stand up fight none the less. They both looked like rookies.

According to the stats GSP landed 7 more significant strikes than Jake. Jake landed 4 more total strikes.


----------



## Woodenhead

The diaz fanboys are hilarious. All I see all over the 'net are excuses for the upcoming loss (lay n pray) and it's pathetic. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Woodenhead said:


> The diaz fanboys are hilarious. All I see all over the 'net are excuses for the upcoming loss (lay n pray) and it's pathetic. Haters gonna hate.


How is it an excuse? 

People have said GSP will probably win from being on top. That he isn't a better striker or BJJ fighter....especially not significantly.

People like you keep crying "excuse" yet I haven't seen an excuse yet..

Humor me and quote the excuses you have seen. Don't be a liar and lets see you proof.


----------



## Killz

This thread :laugh:

Looking forward to the excuses and the back tracking come Sunday morning.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508

Killz said:


> This thread :laugh:
> 
> Looking forward to the excuses and the back tracking come Sunday morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Again? What excuses? 

We all expect that if GSP wins it will be via wrestling...like it usually is vs. decent stand up fighters.

How is that an excuse?


----------



## Killz

It's not... I'm saying on Sunday if and when Diaz has been outstruck on the feet or (unlikely) submitted, the Diaz fans will have a million and one excuses.

Of course, GSP will probably wrestle him to a decision but I think he can, and hope he does, beat him in a stand up fight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Woodenhead

Oh, it's an excuse, all right, johnny-boy. Pre-packaged & ready to go.

Sorry to make you defend yourself - didn't mean to derail your endless monologue. Carry on.

:bored04:


----------



## jonnyg4508

Killz said:


> It's not... I'm saying on Sunday if and when Diaz has been outstruck on the feet or (unlikely) submitted, the Diaz fans will have a million and one excuses.
> 
> Of course, GSP will probably wrestle him to a decision but I think he can, and hope he does, beat him in a stand up fight.


Many Diaz fans pick GSP to win a decision. As do I.

If GSP goes out there and puts it to Diaz standing I will give him a round of applause. 

GSP thinks he is a better striker. His fans or crazy Diaz haters think he is as well. I'd love to see it. 

If GSP makes it into a good real fight I will be happy. 

I expect GSP to jab and kick then get a TD to secure rounds. It isn't an excuse, it is reality. It is what he does. 

You and others may think it is an "excuse", but it will just be fans who didn't care for the fight or that style. If GSP goes and kicks the shit out of Diaz like he says he will do...there will be very few excuses Sunday. 

Even GSP knows he can't finish Diaz.


----------



## hellholming

I can finish Diaz...


...with a shotgun.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Woodenhead said:


> Oh, it's an excuse, all right, johnny-boy. Pre-packaged & ready to go.
> 
> Sorry to make you defend yourself - didn't mean to derail your endless monologue. Carry on.
> 
> :bored04:


Thanks for the post! Your posts have brought a lot to the thread.

Thanks again!


----------



## Woodenhead

ah, johnny-boy, I'd love to play heads-up poker with you; easy money.

hellholming - you made me think of:


----------



## Ape City

Diaz has atrocious head movement. I think GSP can jab the shit out of him and won't even need to take him down. GSP still will take him down at some point to make sure he takes each round, but I don't think he is going to need to.

Diaz is a great puncher, but his head movement and footwork are average.


----------



## OU

Ape City said:


> Diaz has atrocious head movement. I think GSP can jab the shit out of him and won't even need to take him down. GSP still will take him down at some point to make sure he takes each round, but I don't think he is going to need to.
> 
> Diaz is a great puncher, but his head movement and footwork are average.


It's because he knows he can take a punch. So he focuses more on offense then defense. He is willing to take one to give one.


----------



## jonnyg4508

:smoke02:


----------



## HadouKEN

I think we are gonna have new champion. Diaz by decision....


----------



## St.Paul Guy

GrappleRetarded said:


> GSP has a significant advantage over Diaz in BJJ and striking? Is this a typo? If not, what on earth has lead you to believe GSP has SIGNIFICANTLY better BJJ and striking than Nick Diaz?
> 
> Which top strikers has GSP strictly struck with and KO'd? Which fighters has GSP submitted through the use of a Gogoplata?


There's more to striking then KOs and more to grappling then subs. Georges might be the best MMA grappler in the world. He swept Jon Fitch and passed BJ's guard repeatedly - Nick wouldn't be able to do either of those things.

And submitting Matt Hughes with an armbar is a lot more impressive than submitting a completely gassed Gomi via gogo.

To be clear I'm rooting for Nick and he's probably my second favorite fighter, but I'm just being realistic about his chances.... Even if this wasn't a terrible stylistic matchup, he's pretty outgunned skill-wise.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

St.Paul Guy said:


> There's more to striking then KOs and more to grappling then subs. Georges might be the best MMA grappler in the world. He swept Jon Fitch and passed BJ's guard repeatedly - Nick wouldn't be able to do either of those things.
> 
> And submitting Matt Hughes with an armbar is a lot more impressive than submitting a completely gassed Gomi via gogo.
> 
> To be clear I'm rooting for Nick and he's probably my second favorite fighter, but I'm just being realistic about his chances.... Even if this wasn't a terrible stylistic matchup, he's pretty outgunned skill-wise.


Oh bloody hell, he swept Jon Fitch! His BJJ must be legit! Diego Sanchez also swept Jon Fitch half a dozen times in their fight. The Matt Hughes fight was 6 years ago, and yes ,it was impressive, but again, he hasn't submitted an opponent in six years. He couldn't submit a grapple retarded fighter in Dan Hardy, when GSP had been training for months with a gameplan solely to submit him! I think that speaks volumes about GSP's BJJ abilities.

Listen, he's got good BJJ, GSP certainly isn't weak in any area of the game, but to imply that he's significantly better at BJJ than Diaz when Georges hasn't earned a sub in six years and failed to submit Dan Hardy after 25 minutes of action isn't supporting your case.

There is more to striking than KO's. Nick has stood with some of the most dangerous strikers in the game and beaten them at their own game. Can the same be said about GSP? No. What top notch strikers has GSP beaten at their own game? Thiago Alves? The last time GSP actually decided to stand and trade with a good striker, he ended up getting his nose broken and had his face boxed up by BJ Penn and was rushed to hospital immediately after the fight.

The results speak for themselves. Nick Diaz has stood and out struck top strikers and beaten them at their own game, GSP simply hasn't. Josh Koscheck is not a good striker, Jake Shields is not a good striker, he managed to drop Thiago Alves, a good striker, that's the most impressive George's has looked in the striking department against a legitimate striker in recent years.

I just don't see where this "significant" advantage in BJJ and striking comes from. All logic points to Nick Diaz having the better striking and BJJ game, which is backed up by results and statistics.


----------



## TanyaJade

It's hard to say who has better striking or jiujitsu when comparing St. Pierre and Diaz. They both use very different styles. I think Nick's offensive jiujitsu game may be more effective than St. Pierre's, but I also think that Diaz is more likely to get submitted than St. Pierre.
When we're talking about striking, it's hard to say. I think St. Pierre's striking game is more diverse, he incorporates all different styles from boxing to muy thai in his arsenal and I don't think it's a question that St. Pierre has better defensive striking. Diaz uses his hands almost exclusively and while it may be unorthodox it's obviously effective and we've seen more results come from Diaz's striking than we have St. Pierre's.

I'm obviously a major Diaz hater. I despise the man and the image he represents and it's entirety. But I don't think there's a shot in hell that St. Pierre finishes Diaz. I think he'll jab and elbow him into oblivion, but Diaz is like a douchey terminator. Paul Daley proved that no matter how many times you hit him flush, he's still going to keep coming.


----------



## Budhisten

Yeah.


----------



## aerius

I won't comment on the grappling aspect since that's not my main area of knowledge, but the striking part is pretty interesting. In striking, Nick Diaz is a specialist, and by that I mean that when it's strictly boxing he's damn good at it and pretty much unmatched. If you trade punches with him you will not win.

However, boxing is only one part of striking, there's also kicks, knees, elbows, and most importantly, footwork to setup all the above. The last one is Diaz's main weakness along with kicks, and that is where GSP can take him apart if he's smart.

Diaz uses a very side-on and fairly upright boxing stance, this extends his reach and helps setup his lead strikes, but it also leaves him vulnerable to low kicks and takedowns. Diaz doesn't have fast footwork and the stance slows him down further when he's trying to turn to his right to chase or cut off an opponent. Note how Condit was able to spin away to Diaz' right and reset towards the center of the cage nearly every time he got backed into the fence. With a wider stance Diaz can use a lead hook to cut off an opponent who's stepping towards his right without moving his feet to reset his angle, this gives the opponent little time to get away. With his narrow side-on stance, Diaz has to reset his feet before he can throw a strike, and that's what gave Condit the time to get away from the fence.

There's no question that GSP has much faster footwork, and he's also shown great ring awareness in that he always controls the distance and stays away from the fence. He should have little problem circling to Diaz' right where he's safe since Diaz will have to punch across his own body to hit him. As I've learned from over 20 years of various striking based martial arts, you have no power or reach when throwing strikes across your body against someone who has the angle on you. You need to reset your feet first, and while you're doing that your opponent is taking free shots on you.

If GSP and his coaches are smart they're going to exploit this for all it's worth. Start with the left low kick to right cross left hook combo and exit to Diaz' right. Once Diaz starts picking up on that, start with a superman punch or right straight down the pipe and exit with a left leg kick. The footwork is very similar to the first combo. Next combo, right kick to the body, left hook to the body or head, exit. Every combo starts with very similar footwork and exits to Diaz' right. There's nothing fancy and they all use strikes that GSP is good at and used to good effect in previous fights.

GSP can't match Diaz in boxing, if he tries he'll end up like the rest of Nick's victims. What he can do is use his superior speed, footwork, and kicks to take Diaz apart while staying out of the killzone. If he's smart he'll do that and pick up an easy win. If he gets sucked into Diaz' game, all bets are off.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

aerius said:


> I won't comment on the grappling aspect since that's not my main area of knowledge, but the striking part is pretty interesting. In striking, Nick Diaz is a specialist, and by that I mean that when it's strictly boxing he's damn good at it and pretty much unmatched. If you trade punches with him you will not win.
> 
> However, boxing is only one part of striking, there's also kicks, knees, elbows, and most importantly, footwork to setup all the above. The last one is Diaz's main weakness along with kicks, and that is where GSP can take him apart if he's smart.
> 
> Diaz uses a very side-on and fairly upright boxing stance, this extends his reach and helps setup his lead strikes, but it also leaves him vulnerable to low kicks and takedowns. Diaz doesn't have fast footwork and the stance slows him down further when he's trying to turn to his right to chase or cut off an opponent. Note how Condit was able to spin away to Diaz' right and reset towards the center of the cage nearly every time he got backed into the fence. With a wider stance Diaz can use a lead hook to cut off an opponent who's stepping towards his right without moving his feet to reset his angle, this gives the opponent little time to get away. With his narrow side-on stance, Diaz has to reset his feet before he can throw a strike, and that's what gave Condit the time to get away from the fence.
> 
> There's no question that GSP has much faster footwork, and he's also shown great ring awareness in that he always controls the distance and stays away from the fence. He should have little problem circling to Diaz' right where he's safe since Diaz will have to punch across his own body to hit him. As I've learned from over 20 years of various striking based martial arts, you have no power or reach when throwing strikes across your body against someone who has the angle on you. You need to reset your feet first, and while you're doing that your opponent is taking free shots on you.
> 
> If GSP and his coaches are smart they're going to exploit this for all it's worth. Start with the left low kick to right cross left hook combo and exit to Diaz' right. Once Diaz starts picking up on that, start with a superman punch or right straight down the pipe and exit with a left leg kick. The footwork is very similar to the first combo. Next combo, right kick to the body, left hook to the body or head, exit. Every combo starts with very similar footwork and exits to Diaz' right. There's nothing fancy and they all use strikes that GSP is good at and used to good effect in previous fights.
> 
> GSP can't match Diaz in boxing, if he tries he'll end up like the rest of Nick's victims. What he can do is use his superior speed, footwork, and kicks to take Diaz apart while staying out of the killzone. If he's smart he'll do that and pick up an easy win. If he gets sucked into Diaz' game, all bets are off.


Great break down, you should do a blog on striking or some thing.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

GrappleRetarded said:


> Oh bloody hell, he swept Jon Fitch! His BJJ must be legit! Diego Sanchez also swept Jon Fitch half a dozen times in their fight. The Matt Hughes fight was 6 years ago, and yes ,it was impressive, but again, he hasn't submitted an opponent in six years. He couldn't submit a grapple retarded fighter in Dan Hardy, when GSP had been training for months with a gameplan solely to submit him! I think that speaks volumes about GSP's BJJ abilities.
> 
> Listen, he's got good BJJ, GSP certainly isn't weak in any area of the game, but to imply that he's significantly better at BJJ than Diaz when Georges hasn't earned a sub in six years and failed to submit Dan Hardy after 25 minutes of action isn't supporting your case.
> 
> There is more to striking than KO's. Nick has stood with some of the most dangerous strikers in the game and beaten them at their own game. Can the same be said about GSP? No. What top notch strikers has GSP beaten at their own game? Thiago Alves? The last time GSP actually decided to stand and trade with a good striker, he ended up getting his nose broken and had his face boxed up by BJ Penn and was rushed to hospital immediately after the fight.
> 
> The results speak for themselves. Nick Diaz has stood and out struck top strikers and beaten them at their own game, GSP simply hasn't. Josh Koscheck is not a good striker, Jake Shields is not a good striker, he managed to drop Thiago Alves, a good striker, that's the most impressive George's has looked in the striking department against a legitimate striker in recent years.
> 
> I just don't see where this "significant" advantage in BJJ and striking comes from. All logic points to Nick Diaz having the better striking and BJJ game, which is backed up by results and statistics.


GSP doesn't try to beat people at their own game, which is why there are no examples of him beating people at their own games.

You're really living up to your namesake when it comes to your grappling analysis. It's pretty agreed upon that GSP could compete at a ADCC level if he wanted to. Nick couldn't.

Nick has never come close to submitting anybody anywhere near Matt Hughes' level. Hughes was probably a better grappler than Diaz is now.

This is all going to be really obvious to everyone when GSP double-legs Nick into oblivion and passes his guard with ease every time Nick tries anything off his back on Saturday.

EDIT: And you need to re-watch the Hardy fight. You make it sound like GSP was attempting subs for 25 minutes and clearly he was content to ride out a decision after the arm bar attempt failed.


----------



## aerius

GrappleRetarded said:


> Great break down, you should do a blog on striking or some thing.


Too much work for me. Beside, Jack Slack already does that and he's far more knowledgeable than I am and a much better writer too.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

St.Paul Guy said:


> GSP doesn't try to beat people at their own game, which is why there are no examples of him beating people at their own games.
> 
> You're really living up to your namesake when it comes to your grappling analysis. It's pretty agreed upon that GSP could compete at a ADCC level if he wanted to. Nick couldn't.
> 
> Nick has never come close to submitting anybody anywhere near Matt Hughes' level. Hughes was probably a better grappler than Diaz is now.
> 
> This is all going to be really obvious to everyone when GSP double-legs Nick into oblivion and passes his guard with ease every time Nick tries anything off his back on Saturday.
> 
> EDIT: And you need to re-watch the Hardy fight. You make it sound like GSP was attempting subs for 25 minutes and clearly he was content to ride out a decision after the arm bar attempt failed.


So you've got absolutely nothing to prove that GSP has this significant advantage over Diaz in the striking department because GSP doesn't even attempt to strike with the strikers. So please, what are you actually basing this significant striking advantage off? There's not a single fight to clearly indicate that GSP has a significant advantage over Diaz in the striking or BJJ departments, it's just from your assumptions.

If GSP was such a BJJ monster, he would have submitted Dan Hardy within two rounds (it took Chris Lytle ten seconds) and wouldn't have treated the octagon floor like a hot pool of lava from a sonic the hedgehog game when he was fighting Jake Shields.

GSP has a significant advantage over Diaz in the wrestling department. That is pretty much acknowledged by all. But claiming that GSP has some huge advantage over Diaz in the BJJ and striking departments is just absolutely ludicrous. 



aerius said:


> Too much work for me. Beside, Jack Slack already does that and he's far more knowledgeable than I am and a much better writer too.


Jack Slack is a wee bit too biased for my liking and I don't rate him as a writer. You should do some MMAF blogs.


----------



## aerius

GrappleRetarded said:


> Jack Slack is a wee bit too biased for my liking and I don't rate him as a writer. You should do some MMAF blogs.


It would be a very lonely blog. Between work, family, boxing lessons, and all the other stuff I do I'd be lucky to get a decent article up every 6 months, plus I'd be out of ideas after 3-4 posts. And I'm lazy. Did I mention that I'm lazy?

As for Jack Slack, he has his bias for certain things but overall it's solid. The techniques just plain work, I've used them while sparring in boxing and muay thai with pretty good results. His boxing articles along with my boxing coaches helped me understand why I'm good at long range and up close striking while sucking at medium range.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Nick Diaz has the best style of stand up in MMA easily for the reason that he is always tagging you instead of looking for the homerun swing everytime and missing like many mma fighters do while he is wearing you down fast with this style.

He gets fluidity and cohesion with his timing and punches and then starts to pour on the bigger shots to put you away when you were already tired. The only thing he needs to work on his getting his opponents trapped in a corner so they can't get out and move towards their direction when they try to get out so they can't.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

Anyone forget that GSP only learned Wrestling when he came into MMA and never wrestled in College and became perhaps the best wrestler in the UFC? I will always respect fighters who trained so hard at things to be great at it. I will not respect fighters who whine about being taking down because they did not give a damn about putting the blood, sweat, and tears in. If you get wrestled****ed well thats your problem. GSP had work his ass off to be able to take guys down easily and keep em there.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

GrappleRetarded said:


> So you've got absolutely nothing to prove that GSP has this significant advantage over Diaz in the striking department because GSP doesn't even attempt to strike with the strikers. So please, what are you actually basing this significant striking advantage off? There's not a single fight to clearly indicate that GSP has a significant advantage over Diaz in the striking or BJJ departments, it's just from your assumptions.
> 
> If GSP was such a BJJ monster, he would have submitted Dan Hardy within two rounds (it took Chris Lytle ten seconds) and wouldn't have treated the octagon floor like a hot pool of lava from a sonic the hedgehog game when he was fighting Jake Shields.
> 
> GSP has a significant advantage over Diaz in the wrestling department. That is pretty much acknowledged by all. But claiming that GSP has some huge advantage over Diaz in the BJJ and striking departments is just absolutely ludicrous.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Slack is a wee bit too biased for my liking and I don't rate him as a writer. You should do some MMAF blogs.


Look up definition of the word significant. It isn't a synonym for huge.

Like I said Matt Hughes is a better grappler than Diaz and GSP submitted him 6 years ago. He absolutely dominated BJ on ground. He didn't grapple with Shields because striking was a better route to victory.

Why exactly do you think Diaz is some great striker? He got dropped twice by Daley, lost 4/5 rounds to Condit, and was losing to BJ before he gassed. 

Comparing two MMA fighters skills is always based on assumptions unless they've actually fought each other. 

Both of their last fights were against the same guy. GSP won 5 rounds with a mixture of striking and grappling - Diaz lost 3 or 4 via striking.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

St.Paul Guy said:


> Look up definition of the word significant. It isn't a synonym for huge.
> 
> Like I said Matt Hughes is a better grappler than Diaz and GSP submitted him 6 years ago. He absolutely dominated BJ on ground. He didn't grapple with Shields because striking was a better route to victory.
> 
> Why exactly do you think Diaz is some great striker? He got dropped twice by Daley, lost 4/5 rounds to Condit, and was losing to BJ before he gassed.
> 
> Comparing two MMA fighters skills is always based on assumptions unless they've actually fought each other.
> 
> Both of their last fights were against the same guy. GSP won 5 rounds with a mixture of striking and grappling - Diaz lost 3 or 4 via striking.


They're not better grapplers because nick has better bjj then all of them easy and as for takedowns there better than nick but in a fight with gsp it doesn't matter because all of them got taken down anyways but didn't have good bottom game bjj to do anything about it and nick does, that's the difference right there.


----------



## Killz

Genuine question. WIth the exception of Paul Daley, Who are all these elite strikers Nick has beaten at there own game?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Killz said:


> Genuine question. WIth the exception of Paul Daley, Who are all these elite strikers Nick has beaten at there own game?


Robbie lawler may not be elite but he isn't bad especially back then, bj penn you can see came out of shape but he didn't really he just got wore down quick with body shots unlike the rory fight where he didn't come in any shape at all and had no confidence he was gonna win, zaromskis is not that bad and he was battered, gomi was overwhelmed by nick like bj was and gassed from the pace and got smashed and chris lytle isn't too bad either and he beat him. 

So there maybe they all aren't eite but there at least some pretty damn solid wins in the stand up and as you said daley is a good one mainly because he has never been finished with strikes bar nick.


----------



## TheReturn

I think it's obvious whose strikings more likely to come out on top. I'm a huge fan of Diaz but if Gsp does one thing to throw him off his game he's going to just end up wasting time chasing or getting pot shotted like with Condit.


----------



## Danm2501

Killz said:


> Genuine question. WIth the exception of Paul Daley, Who are all these elite strikers Nick has beaten at there own game?


Marius Zaromskis. Oh wait, it turned out Zaromskis was just good at highlight reel KO'ing cans in Japan (other than Sakurai, his only impressive win). And guess what? Just like Paul Daley, he rocked Diaz hard. Diaz recovered well, and ended up taking him out in the first round, but Zaromskis caught him with good shots a few times. Cyborg was smashing him with leg-kicks too, before stupidly deciding to take the fight to the ground and getting submitted instantly.

Diaz is a very good boxer, but he's never proven himself to be the world class striker some of the hardcore 209'ers make him out to be. Georges is a much more dynamic striker, and I imagine he'll take notes from the way Cyborg took away Nick's legs early on, and cream him with leg kicks. The only chance Nick has, is getting on the inside, and peppering Georges with shots, similar to Serra. However, Georges will have that gameplan covered, and has been working on that portion of his game relentlessly since Serra. I just don't see how Diaz wins this fight. Georges is a better all-round striker, a FAR better wrestler, and has the top game to negate Diaz's excellent Jiu Jitsu. Georges is taking this.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Nick hasn't beaten any elite striker outside of Daley. Zaromskis is a can crusher, Gomi and Lawler aren't elite strikers by any means whatsoever, they just have good power and aren't timid. Santos isn't even that good of a fighter period and BJ Penn is an awful welterweight. 

I think Nick has some good boxing and I like this fight, but his boxing isn't nearly as omfg great as some people think.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

HitOrGetHit said:


> Nick hasn't beaten any elite striker outside of Daley. Zaromskis is a can crusher, Gomi and Lawler aren't elite strikers by any means whatsoever, they just have good power and aren't timid. Santos isn't even that good of a fighter period and BJ Penn is an awful welterweight.
> 
> I think Nick has some good boxing and I like this fight, but his boxing isn't nearly as omfg great as some people think.


That's because you guys probably think of boxing as overrated things like footwork and head movement and angles when really its just about how many times can you hit someone and wear them down fast and thats what nick's style is and this isn't boxing so the other variables I mentioned don't work that well for effective like nick's style.


----------



## Killz

So first you couldn't provide any evidence of elite strikers that Nick has beaten, and now you are trying to re-write the definition of good boxing?

You crack me up owns. I hope Nick wins on saturday, just for you :laugh:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

UFC_OWNS said:


> That's because you guys probably think of boxing as overrated things like footwork and head movement and angles when really its just about how many times can you hit someone and wear them down fast and thats what nick's style is and this isn't boxing so the other variables I mentioned don't work that well for effective like nick's style.


Lol footwork, head movement and angles are overrated? Have you ever boxed a day in your life? Without all of that it isn't boxing, it's just someone punching. Nick is good at pushing the pace and overwhelming,but his defense is lacking big time and if he can't walk someone into a corner his striking fails. Why? Because he isn't a good boxer.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Killz said:


> So first you couldn't provide any evidence of elite strikers that Nick has beaten, and now you are trying to re-write the definition of good boxing?
> 
> You crack me up owns. I hope Nick wins on saturday, just for you :laugh:


He will win and so will hendricks and thou shalt promote me to super admin in celebration, people think good boxing is just getting in and out in and in and out and some funky angles like edgar, but actually it's not that it's how much you can land and how often. Like GSP he is effective because he is always attacking with the jab however where he fails is that he doesn't have any other punches and the jab isn't as reoccuring in pace as nick's punches. 

There's a reason why edgar and cruz can't finish fights sure they usually can't get hit with their in and outs but they will never finish and when they get a good opponent the technique fails badly like cruz vs faber and aldo vs edgar and maynard vs edgar or to a degree bendo vs edgar. That's all i'm saying there.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

UFC_OWNS said:


> There's a reason why edgar and cruz can't finish fights sure they usually can't get hit with their in and outs but they will never finish and when they get a good opponent the technique fails badly like cruz vs faber and aldo vs edgar and maynard vs edgar or to a degree bendo vs edgar. That's all i'm saying there.


GSP's opponents>>>>>>Nick's


----------



## UFC_OWNS

HitOrGetHit said:


> GSP's opponents>>>>>>Nick's


I didn't mention GSP there.... I said edgar and cruz....


----------



## HitOrGetHit

UFC_OWNS said:


> I didn't mention GSP there.... I said edgar and cruz....


So you weren't alluding to GSP's technique failing when he gets a good opponent in Nick similar to Frankie/Aldo? If not then Ill just say I misinterpreted and carry on.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

HitOrGetHit said:


> So you weren't alluding to GSP's technique failing when he gets a good opponent in Nick similar to Frankie/Aldo? If not then Ill just say I misinterpreted and carry on.


No I wasn't that's ok admittedly im very tired and im phrasing some of my meanings wrong. What I'm really saying is nick has a very good boxing style offensively because he drowns you with pace and always being on you and finishing you and he's not looking always for the one punch homerun like lots of mma fighters or the in and outs that never finish and when coming up against a good striker it fails if you don't have mayweather reflexes, even he is not in and out he is defensive and counters.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

UFC_OWNS said:


> No I wasn't that's ok admittedly im very tired and im phrasing some of my meanings wrong. What I'm really saying is nick has a very good boxing style offensively because he drowns you with pace and always being on you and finishing you and he's not looking always for the one punch homerun like lots of mma fighters or the in and outs that never finish and when coming up against a good striker it fails if you don't have mayweather reflexes, even he is not in and out he is defensive and counters.


I will agree that Nick has a very suffocating style and that can be a big problem. But I think Condit exposed Diaz in the striking department. I don't think Diaz is nearly as effective when fighting someone who utilizes good footwork and circles out consistently rather than letting Nick back them into the cage and getting trapped.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

HitOrGetHit said:


> I will agree that Nick has a very suffocating style and that can be a big problem. But I think Condit exposed Diaz in the striking department. I don't think Diaz is nearly as effective when fighting someone who utilizes good footwork and circles out consistently rather than letting Nick back them into the cage and getting trapped.


Well I know the problem right now about that case, if you remember the fight when they went to the corners his corner told him keep doing the same thing you are winning every round, so with that said he can never adjust at all if his corner says you are winning take it easy, if they said you are losing then I bet you he doesn't let condit leave or attempts TD's.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well I know the problem right now about that case, if you remember the fight when they went to the corners his corner told him keep doing the same thing you are winning every round, so with that said he can never adjust at all if his corner says you are winning take it easy, if they said you are losing then I bet you he doesn't let condit leave or attempts TD's.


You won't get an argument from me there. I hate when corners do that. Even if they think their fighter really is winning, it isn't good advice. In fact it isn't advice at all. Unless you are clearly dominating the fight, there is no reason to just tell your fighter they are winning the rounds.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

HitOrGetHit said:


> You won't get an argument from me there. I hate when corners do that. Even if they think their fighter really is winning, it isn't good advice. In fact it isn't advice at all. Unless you are clearly dominating the fight, there is no reason to just tell your fighter they are winning the rounds.


Yeah BJ Penn has pound for pound worst corner imo, nick I believe could have easily adjusted had they at least said final round this one is close you may need to finish don't leave in the judges hands but no they said 50-45 nick so he was doomed from the start the back control bit was nicks instinct to finish on his own not corners advice.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

St.Paul Guy said:


> Look up definition of the word significant. It isn't a synonym for huge.
> 
> Like I said Matt Hughes is a better grappler than Diaz and GSP submitted him 6 years ago. He absolutely dominated BJ on ground. He didn't grapple with Shields because striking was a better route to victory.
> 
> Why exactly do you think Diaz is some great striker? He got dropped twice by Daley, lost 4/5 rounds to Condit, and was losing to BJ before he gassed.
> 
> Comparing two MMA fighters skills is always based on assumptions unless they've actually fought each other.
> 
> Both of their last fights were against the same guy. GSP won 5 rounds with a mixture of striking and grappling - Diaz lost 3 or 4 via striking.


Matt Hughes may have been a better wrestler and had better take downs than Diaz, but better over all grappler? That's debatable. Diaz has an excellent bottom game and has the better submissions. Let's not forget the fact that he's a Cesar Gracie black belt, not some Mcdojo blackbelt, where black belts are handed out like candy.

He didn't grapple with Shields and he struck with him instead. Did you watch that fight? GSP barely managed to out strike Jake Shields, one of the absolute worst strikers in the game today. The two of them put on an amateur display of striking, with GSP getting the edge and you want to try and convince me that GSP has a significant advantage in the striking department, when he's struggling with guys like Jake Shields on the feet.

He got dropped by Daley twice? And? Diaz gets dropped quite a lot because he throws no caution to the wind and is in your face firing off shots from the get go. You act like getting dropped by Daley, one of the hardest hitting and most technical strikers in the WW division is a crime. You don't seem to understand just how damn impressive that victory over Daley is. He gets dropped twice, proceeds to stand back up, drop his hands in Daleys face and tells him to hit him again "bitch". He then breaks Daleys will, and continues to knock him out in the first round. Can you name me any other fighters that have come close to KO'ing Daley like that in his career? There are absolutely none. No offense, but you just don't seem to be very good at evaluating a fighters skill set, either that, or you're incredibly biased towards wrestlers and GSP, I haven't quite worked it out yet.

He lost 4/5 rounds to Condit? On what god damn score card is that? And no, GSP didn't win against Condit with a mixture of striking and grappling, he won that fight through 75 percent grappling and take downs/smother top control, and the minority of the fight was spent on the feet, where Condit dropped him to the floor with a head kick. The same head kick that Nick casually sneezed after and wiped his face when Condit landed it on him.

As for the folk saying what elite strikers has Diaz beat, weren't the same anti-Anderson Silva fans demanding to know what great strikers Silva had beaten before he fought Vitor Belfort?

He's out boxed and KO'd arguably the best striker in the WW division in Paul Daley, he made BJ Penns boxing look flat out silly (the same guy Freddie Roach called the best boxer in MMA), he's out boxed a decent boxer with a professional boxing record under his belt in KJ Noons, he destroyed Takanori Gomi when Gomi was KO'ing fools left right and centre during the peak of his career in Pride, and had some of the best body shots in the game back then.

Has he beaten some of the most elite strikers at WW? Well, who are al of these elite strikers in that weight class? There really aren't many in the division, the same applies to Anderson Silva in the MW division, how many elite strikers has Andy beaten? Not many, yet it's quite obvious to see he's a jedi in the striking department. The same way it's obvious to see that Diaz is a beast of a boxer in the WW division.


----------



## aerius

What's important here is not how good Diaz' boxing is, but rather how well he can use it. He could have the best boxing in the world, but if GSP uses his footwork to keep him at kicking range it's not going to do Diaz any good. Think of it this way, you could be a great submission artist like Demian Maia, but if you can't get the fight to the ground you're pretty much screwed.

And that's what makes this fight interesting. GSP has the tools to take away most of Diaz' boxing, by using speed, footwork, and kicks he can stay out of the kill zone while scoring strikes against Diaz. The question is will he use such a gameplan and can he stick it once Diaz starts doing what he's famous for. If he can, it's an easy win for GSP, if he can't or doesn't, all bets are off and Diaz gains the advantage.

This fight isn't about striking or grappling skills. It's about who can fight smarter, use a good gameplan, and have the intelligence & discipline to either make adjustments to the plan or stick with it when things don't go quite as expected.


----------



## H33LHooK

GrappleRetarded said:


> ...The same way it's obvious to see that Diaz is a beast of a boxer in the WW division.


I find it ironic that you would choose a gif showing some really terrible boxing technique to illustrate your point of how great Diaz's striking is.

Just saying...

.


----------



## Killz

H33LHooK said:


> I find it ironic that you would choose a gif showing some really terrible boxing technique to illustrate your point of how great Diaz's striking is.
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> .


:laugh:

I was just about to make that exact post. good show H33L :thumbsup:


----------



## OU

How is this for you haters, this is some nice striking against a very quality striker....haters.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

H33LHooK said:


> I find it ironic that you would choose a gif showing some really terrible boxing technique to illustrate your point of how great Diaz's striking is.
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> .


It's not terrible offensively at all, it's smart boxing


----------



## H33LHooK

OU said:


> How is this for you haters, this is some nice striking against a very quality striker....haters.


Not a hater at all ; I just call 'em like I see 'em. 

Case in point:



St.Paul Guy said:


> You're really living up to your namesake when it comes to your grappling analysis. It's pretty agreed upon that GSP could compete at a ADCC level if he wanted to. Nick couldn't.


Nick has knee-barred guys like Jorge Patino, and since the _overwhelming_ majority of guys who fight at the ADCC list JJ as their base, I actually disagree that Nick couldn't compete under the right circumstances.

.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

H33LHooK said:


> I find it ironic that you would choose a gif showing some really terrible boxing technique to illustrate your point of how great Diaz's striking is.
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> .


Terrible boxing technique? That's terrible boxing technique? A beautiful straight left hand, followed up by a barrage of vicious left and right body shots, exited with a sweet left hook timed perfectly as Cyborg drops his hand to defend the body shots.

That's terrible boxing technique? That's one of the finest displays of boxing we have seen in MMA, and you sit here and label it terrible boxing technique.

You are absolutely clueless and one of the many MMA fans who mistakes Nick's unorthodox boxing style, with a terrible boxing style. I guess Joe Calzaghe is a terrible boxer as well.


----------



## Killz

Throwing a punch with one hand whilst your other hand is down by your hip is not good boxing technique by any stretch.

It was a good, well placed series of punches but technique wise, not great.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Diaz has very good pressure and throws punches in bunches but his defensive boxing leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## OU

HitOrGetHit said:


> Diaz has very good pressure and throws punches in bunches but his defensive boxing leaves a lot to be desired.


I think it's intentional, he wants you to throw back, he wants you to land and get confidence that you can keep throwing. That's what he wants.


----------



## tombrock82

2kni3 said:


> after listening to the pre fight press conference with GSP and Nick Diaz going at it .. all I gotta say is 209 all the way baby lol and I am Canadian .. this fking peanut headed french man NEVER tweets and has people doing it for him ?! wow u think he could give back to the fans just a little and him coming up with the most BS excuse on why Nick Diaz is the number 1 contender in his eyes because he thought hendricks lost to koscheck ?! this ***got goes on about how Nick Diaz is disrespectful but u are the most disrespectful pieace of shit there is by greasing in the BJ Penn fight lol


GSP's business mask is going to get knocked the f*** off and we're going to see what he's really made of. Oysters and chewed up bubble yum.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

Anyone else annoyed that Diaz fans keep saying the "GSP is a wrestler, Diaz is an MMA Fighter" line? When you fight in the UFC, you are an MMA fighter, you are both fighters. GSP learned to be a great wrestler, but he doesent have a wrestling background. Just because MMA fighters have different styles honestly doesnet make them any less of a fighter. And how can you really say that Nick is more of an MMA fighter than GSP when GSP actually has more tools and fighting techniques at his disposal than Nick and has less holes? If anything, GSP is more of an MMA fighter than Nick.

PS. You can try to hate GSP with Nick in saying that he is pampered and stuff, but if you listen to Nick he actually wants to be pampered too and is just mad that no one is pampering him. He isint trying to "keep it real" if he could, he would like to switch places with GSP. Thats an admirable goal. Nick just wants to be a good guy, even if he cant express it, even if people (like his entourage or fans) wants him to just be a bad boy.


----------



## Stun Gun

Diaz is a bit overrated if you ask me. His TDD is crap, he is not good defensively. 

Though I think his BJJ game really gets overlooked, he could compete at an ADCC level, would he be successful? probably not. 

I think he gives GSP troubles on the feet if he's smart and does not just walk forward swinging because he will be put on his back before he has a chance to get going. 

And I think that when he is on his back he will give GSP some troubles.


----------



## spinnyminny

Here we go again.. Nick Diaz no showed the open workout in Montreal today.

Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani

. @CesarGracieBJJ just told me Nick is not coming to the workouts. "7 hour plane ride while cutting weight is tough. Decided to rest up."


----------



## LL

I don't think Diaz will miss weight but man if he did Dana would lose his shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tombrock82

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Anyone else annoyed that Diaz fans keep saying the "GSP is a wrestler, Diaz is an MMA Fighter" line? When you fight in the UFC, you are an MMA fighter, you are both fighters. GSP learned to be a great wrestler, but he doesent have a wrestling background. Just because MMA fighters have different styles honestly doesnet make them any less of a fighter. And how can you really say that Nick is more of an MMA fighter than GSP when GSP actually has more tools and fighting techniques at his disposal than Nick and has less holes? If anything, GSP is more of an MMA fighter than Nick.


Are you kidding dude ? GSP is great at two things , taking people down and not getting submitted.

His boxing looks good against people who's boxing skills are MEDIOCRE at best. His boxing looks on par with GOOD boxers because he only boxes for no more than 2 minutes at a time. Keep him on his feet for long enough to get figured out and GTFOOH

Diaz's striking is years ahead of GSP's.....His Jui Jitsu is eons ahead.

GSP is a mirage of an real martial artist.


THIS is the story of GSP.....picks up things very quickly but doesn't stick to it because he mostly uses his natural athleticism to win. To call him a martial artist would be like calling jean claude van damme not a sell out.


Martial Arts is a huge part of who Nick is. To the point where what he has learned in martial arts has been incorporated into his virtues and who he really is based on his knowledge and disciplines. (cheesy but truth)


GSP......is kinda like a jean-claude van damme, not in fighting styles - but in PERSONALITY. A SELL OUT WHO THINKS HE'S A 'BADASS'. Given the rules of the ufc, he's a "bad-dude" but as a "martial artist" - Not. 

This is an objective opinion regardless of the outcome of the fight. GSP is a sell out. Diaz right now, is infinitely more of an martial artist than gsp.

Sure, gsp is an "mma fighter", but to people outside of the sport no one gives an airborn f***.

No one cares, but it's closer to the "Truth"- DIAZ motherFer.


----------



## Ape City

spinnyminny said:


> Here we go again.. Nick Diaz no showed the open workout in Montreal today.
> 
> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani
> 
> . @CesarGracieBJJ just told me Nick is not coming to the workouts. "7 hour plane ride while cutting weight is tough. Decided to rest up."


Guess keeping it real to Nick means dissapointing fans and not honoring his obligations. Wondef how other fighters are able to deal with these pressures. Must be tougher than Nick.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LL

Ape City said:


> Guess keeping it real to Nick means dissapointing fans and not honoring his obligations. Wondef how other fighters are able to deal with these pressures. Must be tougher than Nick.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


His fans probably support this because he's 'fighting the establishment' or saying '**** you to the man'


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508

Anyone else see Fertitta saying "thats embarrassing"? after the Condit decision?

Didn't know he said that until the countdown.


----------



## LL

Diaz is clearly the new pope, that explains it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tombrock82

Ape City said:


> Guess keeping it real to Nick means dissapointing fans and not honoring his obligations. Wondef how other fighters are able to deal with these pressures. Must be tougher than Nick.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Don't you think he's looking at the bigger picture and at himself. His fans would rather see him win than watch him do something they've probably already seen before on Youtube.

Like they can't find something else to do in Montreal.


----------



## OU

jonnyg4508 said:


> Anyone else see Fertitta saying "thats embarrassing"? after the Condit decision?
> 
> Didn't know he said that until the countdown.


----------



## BOOM

GSP by way of decision, GSP by way of knockout, GSP by way of any way he wants to.


----------



## Killz

You've just reminded me I need to watch that!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

tombrock82 said:


> Are you kidding dude ? GSP is great at two things , taking people down and not getting submitted.
> 
> His boxing looks good against people who's boxing skills are MEDIOCRE at best. His boxing looks on par with GOOD boxers because he only boxes for no more than 2 minutes at a time. Keep him on his feet for long enough to get figured out and GTFOOH
> 
> Diaz's striking is years ahead of GSP's.....His Jui Jitsu is eons ahead.
> 
> GSP is a mirage of an real martial artist.
> 
> 
> THIS is the story of GSP.....picks up things very quickly but doesn't stick to it because he mostly uses his natural athleticism to win. To call him a martial artist would be like calling jean claude van damme not a sell out.
> 
> 
> Martial Arts is a huge part of who Nick is. To the point where what he has learned in martial arts has been incorporated into his virtues and who he really is based on his knowledge and disciplines. (cheesy but truth)
> 
> 
> GSP......is kinda like a jean-claude van damme, not in fighting styles - but in PERSONALITY. A SELL OUT WHO THINKS HE'S A 'BADASS'. Given the rules of the ufc, he's a "bad-dude" but as a "martial artist" - Not.
> 
> This is an objective opinion regardless of the outcome of the fight. GSP is a sell out. Diaz right now, is infinitely more of an martial artist than gsp.
> 
> Sure, gsp is an "mma fighter", but to people outside of the sport no one gives an airborn f***.
> 
> No one cares, but it's closer to the "Truth"- DIAZ motherFer.


That rant is objective?! You really dont believe all of that do you?! Oh wait you do, I almost forgot that hardcore Diaz fans arent the most rational bunch to understand, like Nick (not talking to you johnnyg).


----------



## tombrock82

Buakaw_GSP said:


> That rant is objective?! You really dont believe all of that do you?! Oh wait you do, I almost forgot that hardcore Diaz fans arent the most rational bunch to understand, like Nick (not talking to you johnnyg).


ooooohhhhhh. SHALLUUUUNGGEEE. Tell me than, counterpoint instead of generalizing and classifying myself as just another irrational diaz fan. Take anything I've said - not what diaz fans have said, What I've said - and school me on the subject.


----------



## H33LHooK

GrappleRetarded said:


> Terrible boxing technique? That's terrible boxing technique? A beautiful straight left hand, followed up by a barrage of vicious left and right body shots, exited with a sweet left hook timed perfectly as Cyborg drops his hand to defend the body shots.
> 
> That's terrible boxing technique? That's one of the finest displays of boxing we have seen in MMA, and you sit here and label it terrible boxing technique.
> 
> You are absolutely clueless and one of the many MMA fans who mistakes Nick's unorthodox boxing style, with a terrible boxing style. I guess Joe Calzaghe is a terrible boxer as well.


Dude, as LOTS of others have posted, that was NOT good boxing technique. 
True boxing isn't punching; it's landing your shots while ensuring you're in a position to make the other guy miss. 

Winging wide arm-punches, with your chin wide open, while leading with your forehead, is the anithesis of boxing.

.


----------



## H33LHooK

tombrock82 said:


> ooooohhhhhh. SHALLUUUUNGGEEE. Tell me than, counterpoint instead of generalizing and classifying myself as just another irrational diaz fan. Take anything I've said - not what diaz fans have said, What I've said - and school me on the subject.


You're absolutely right: UFC WW champ with 10 consecutive title defenses dating back to '07. Nothing "badass" about that all all.

:confused02:

.


----------



## tombrock82

H33LHooK said:


> You're absolutely right: UFC WW champ with 10 consecutive title defenses dating back to '07. Nothing "badass" about that all all.
> 
> :confused02:
> 
> .


I suggest you learn how to do comprehensive reading and stop wasting time. His titles have less to do with his martial arts credibility than what he's actually demonstrated in the ring.


----------



## tombrock82

H33LHooK said:


> Dude, as LOTS of others have posted, that was NOT good boxing technique.
> True boxing isn't punching; it's landing your shots while ensuring you're in a position to make the other guy miss.
> 
> Winging wide arm-punches, with your chin wide open, while leading with your forehead, is the anithesis of boxing.
> 
> .


THE cyborg clip shows him landing and timing several shots followed by a nice weave making cyborg's uppercut miss thoroughly. Sure, it may have not been traditional - but it was effective boxing.

ALSO, DO YOU HONESTLY BELIEVE THAT WE'VE SEEN THE BEST OF DIAZ'S BOXING ?? OF COURSE NOT. Why would he put all of his focus on boxing when he knows that he has to be cautious of other type of strikes, clinches, and tAKEDOWNS. Use yer brainz.



H33LHooK said:


> Dude, as LOTS of others have posted, that was NOT good boxing technique.
> True boxing isn't punching; it's landing your shots while ensuring you're in a position to make the other guy miss.
> 
> Winging wide arm-punches, with your chin wide open, while leading with your forehead, is the anithesis of boxing.
> 
> .


IF DIAZ WAS TESTED, he would box differenlty. When Diaz gets in that mode swinging wide arm-punches with no present defense it's because he knows what the other guy can do on his feet. Even Daley, who he underestimated....was ktfo. Bj-Penn, was shredded by nothing but hands. 

Diaz would never be a great boxer until he worked on his movement. In terms of technique though, you get what you put in. Diaz's boxing would improve because believe it or not - he has the ability to adapt....except against wrestlers...thus far


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Killz;1900210[B said:


> ]Throwing a punch with one hand whilst your other hand is down by your hip is not good boxing technique by any stretch.[/B]
> 
> It was a good, well placed series of punches but technique wise, not great.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Tell that to Anderson Silva then as well, tell him his boxing technique sucks. That can be a fighters style, to drop the hands in an effort to lure their opponents into punching range. Anderson Silva does it all the time, and so does Nick Diaz. Anderson drops his hands and relies on his matrix like head movement to evade any incoming strikes, whilst Nick knows he has a sturdy chin and is not afraid to take one to give one (or 10 in Nicks case lol).


----------



## aerius

The problem for Nick Diaz is what happens when he runs into a technical striker who doesn't get sucked into his game. Against Daley, Cyborg, BJ, Zaromskis and several others he was able to get them to stand still and trade shots or pin them on the fence and work his magic.

In his fights against KJ Noons and Condit he was unable to do this and as a result his boxing was far less effective than normal. Condit & Noons were both able to stay off the fence and used footwork to avoid a slugging match with Diaz. Even in the 2nd Noons fight which Diaz won, he had a hard time getting his combos going and he ate a bunch of counters especially in the 2nd round. Noons kept moving and most of the time he remembered to circle to Diaz' lead side, it was when Diaz switched stances on him that sometimes ended up going the wrong way and eating punches in the exchange. The stance switch is something which Diaz should pull out on GSP to screw with his range & angles and score some freebie punches.

Another interesting thing I noticed from those fights is how open Diaz is for body shots. Noons had the patience & discipline to keep taking freebie shots at the body instead of going headhunting like the rest of Diaz' opponents. Condit also got a few freebies but he didn't commit to the body shots like Noons did.

With this in mind, I think GSP should commit to leg kicks to slow Diaz down and body shots for free points, and throw just enough head strikes to keep Diaz honest. Just keep working 2-3 hit combos on the legs & body, mix in a few to the head so Diaz doesn't cheat, then exit & reset. Keep doing it till Diaz loses his cool or the 25 minutes is up. It ain't pretty, but it's an easy low risk way to win.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

aerius said:


> The problem for Nick Diaz is what happens when he runs into a technical striker who doesn't get sucked into his game. Against Daley, Cyborg, BJ, Zaromskis and several others he was able to get them to stand still and trade shots or pin them on the fence and work his magic.
> 
> In his fights against KJ Noons and Condit he was unable to do this and as a result his boxing was far less effective than normal. Condit & Noons were both able to stay off the fence and used footwork to avoid a slugging match with Diaz. Even in the 2nd Noons fight which Diaz won, he had a hard time getting his combos going and he ate a bunch of counters especially in the 2nd round. Noons kept moving and most of the time he remembered to circle to Diaz' lead side, it was when Diaz switched stances on him that sometimes ended up going the wrong way and eating punches in the exchange. The stance switch is something which Diaz should pull out on GSP to screw with his range & angles and score some freebie punches.
> 
> Another interesting thing I noticed from those fights is how open Diaz is for body shots. Noons had the patience & discipline to keep taking freebie shots at the body instead of going headhunting like the rest of Diaz' opponents. Condit also got a few freebies but he didn't commit to the body shots like Noons did.
> 
> With this in mind, I think GSP should commit to leg kicks to slow Diaz down and body shots for free points, and throw just enough head strikes to keep Diaz honest. Just keep working 2-3 hit combos on the legs & body, mix in a few to the head so Diaz doesn't cheat, then exit & reset. Keep doing it till Diaz loses his cool or the 25 minutes is up. It ain't pretty, but it's an easy low risk way to win.


KJ Noons also utilised excellent head movement to avoid a lot of Nicks combinations, it was the footwork and the elusive head movement which gave Nick a lot of problems in that second fight.

GSP definitely has the footwork to out manoeuvre Diaz, but we haven't really seen any decent head movement from him. He's quite robotic and stiff with his upper body and punches.

Like you said in other post, it comes down to which fighter is going to smartly use their gameplan to win the fight. I'm not sure how GSP is going to react when Diaz starts taunting him inside the cage and giving him the finger, that combined with a few combos landed by Diaz could completely knock GSP off focus.


----------



## aerius

GrappleRetarded said:


> GSP definitely has the footwork to out manoeuvre Diaz, but we haven't really seen any decent head movement from him. He's quite robotic and stiff with his upper body and punches.


Agreed. If there's one thing I want to see GSP do it's to just loosen up and flow. He shouldn't look as stiff as he does after 10 years in the fight game, especially given that he started with a striking background in Karate. I don't expect Anderson Silva looseness & flow, but he can take some tips from Diaz, Hunt, or even Bendo. I think he should be up at Bendo's level at least, but he isn't.

I definitely want to see better head movement as well, but I don't know if it's something he's going to work on since he doesn't get hit in the head much to begin with.


----------



## jonnyg4508

I think GSP will kick and circle. But Diaz will walk through the leg kicks like he did vs. Condit and Cyborg. He will still come forward. GSP will use his wrestling any time Diaz gets too close and starts backing him up he will change levels and take him down. 

From there it gets fuzzier as to how they match up. GSP will be tough to sub from bottom. Especially if he doesn't open up with serious GnP.


----------



## cdtcpl

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think GSP will kick and circle. But Diaz will walk through the leg kicks like he did vs. Condit and Cyborg.


I think the big difference is GSP's ability to stick to a gameplan to a T. A lot of fighters stop leg kicks after the first round. If GSP's gameplan is to legkick and move I expect Diaz's leg to look like Faber's. Until he gets told different by his corner leg kicks will keep coming.


----------



## box

Gsp could very well do what Condit did. He has a great lunging jab, and if he mixes in pitter patter kicks like Condit did, he could end up keeping Diaz at range all night.

If we see GSP circling and backpeddling the whole fight, i'm gonna be a sad fan of mma Saturday. I wanna see these guys scrap like Sanchez/Diaz, both hungry, both wanting a win, both wanting a finish, both looking to give the fans a show. I know one will for sure.


----------



## Ludinator

I really hope Diaz wins the title but I just can't see how. I think he will get out classed in every area the fight goes.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Saturday just needs to come already.


----------



## Jags

I want Diaz to beat GSP but I just can't thing of anyway he is going to beat GSP I really don't.


----------



## jonnyg4508

cdtcpl said:


> I think the big difference is GSP's ability to stick to a gameplan to a T. A lot of fighters stop leg kicks after the first round. If GSP's gameplan is to legkick and move I expect Diaz's leg to look like Faber's. Until he gets told different by his corner leg kicks will keep coming.


Depends what sort of kicks he is throwing. If he is really laying them in there which I think he has some solid kicks....not Aldo or Shogun level, but hard kicks....he may slow Diaz down. 

He could also go the leg tapping route of Condit if he doesn't want to fully commit. Nick landed many more head shots than Condit. But Condit landed I think 60 some kicks. Mabe 3 of those were "hard". GSP could get away with that same style of tapping and moving...but also throwing in end of the round TDs. Taps still count.



box said:


> Gsp could very well do what Condit did. He has a great lunging jab, and if he mixes in pitter patter kicks like Condit did, he could end up keeping Diaz at range all night.
> 
> If we see GSP circling and backpeddling the whole fight, i'm gonna be a sad fan of mma Saturday. I wanna see these guys scrap like Sanchez/Diaz, both hungry, both wanting a win, both wanting a finish, both looking to give the fans a show. I know one will for sure.


Agreed. Even if GSP wins, I just hope it is a good FIGHT.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

HitOrGetHit said:


> Saturday just needs to come already.


I can't wait myself. Hype got me pretty good for this match up:


----------



## NoYards

Can you win by 'middle finger from your back in full guard'?

No?

Ok, GSP by very obvious uncontroversial unanimous decision then.


----------



## RearNaked

Bet all my fake money on Diaz. 

You have to believe in something.


----------



## hadoq

Well, everybody's like "Diaz got under GSP's skin" and whatnot

Well, we all know GSP's as smart as a fighter as they come and he always does calculated things.

Facing a guy like Diaz, who is very emotionnal, I believe that GSP's attitude is nothing but an act to get Diaz really into this fight emotionally, maybe even too much so the strategy goes out the window.

GSP's always starts the fight weeks in advance by picking the attitude he's going to adopt in order to put his opponent in the mindset he wants him to be.

My 2cts here, but you never know, maybe Diaz got under GSP's skin.


----------



## oldfan




----------



## UFC_OWNS

dont photoshop pics oldie because NICK DIAZ IS A MONSTER AND A DICK I HOPE GSP BEATS HIM DOWN !!!!!!!


----------



## Mirage445

Nick has been training with Miss Rousey this past year...

**** it. Diaz via 4th round armbar.


----------



## box




----------



## jonnyg4508

Anyone see the picture of Nick posing with the little kid GSP fan wearing the whole GSP get up? Was pretty cool, I can't seem to find it now.

Or is that what oldfan posted? I can't view his picture.


----------



## oldfan

oldfan said:


>





jonnyg4508 said:


> Anyone see the picture of Nick posing with the little kid GSP fan wearing the whole GSP get up? Was pretty cool, I can't seem to find it now.
> 
> Or is that what oldfan posted? I can't view his picture.



Take me of your ignore list.....:wink01:


----------



## Mirage445

LOL funny shit!


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Nick should have messed that kid up, because that's as close as he'll ever come to beating GSP.


----------



## jonnyg4508

oldfan said:


> Take me of your ignore list.....:wink01:


I wouldn't be able to read this would I? I don't think you are on it...I don't use ignore as far as I remember.

I see your posts. Your image was just a little green box.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Canadian Psycho said:


> Nick should have messed that kid up, because that's as close as he'll ever come to beating GSP.


For people backing a 5 to 1 favorite...GSP fans sure seem on edge...


----------



## oldfan

jonnyg4508 said:


> I wouldn't be able to read this would I? I don't think you are on it...I don't use ignore as far as I remember.
> 
> I see your posts. Your image was just a little green box.


Just kidding. Maybe it's because I stole it from facebook??

Now if Psycho would wrap a spoiler tag on that thing I could be on my way.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

jonnyg4508 said:


> For people backing a 5 to 1 favorite...GSP fans sure seem on edge...


Not really. I'm just antagonizing you. 

People know full well I champion the Diaz brothers. If Nick manages to win, I'd hardly be bummed out. Frankly, it would spice up the division. So it's really a win-win for me this weekend - made better only by Henricks losing.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Canadian Psycho said:


> Not really. I'm just antagonizing you.
> 
> People know full well I champion the Diaz brothers. If Nick manages to win, I'd hardly be bummed out. Frankly, it would spice up the division. So it's really a win-win for me this weekend - made better only by Henricks losing.


I was thinking this is what the deal was, but the post through me off and second guessed myself.


----------



## Rusty

I'd love to see a good brawl but the chance of Georges stomping Nicks ass is much more probable imo. Bigger, stronger, faster, more skilled, and loads more athletic. 

Tbh, I figure this fight will be as lopsided as the Rory vs Nate fight if not more. Nick will look like a frail child once GSP starts throwing him around is my prediction. Pierre by tko in rd 4.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Rusty said:


> I'd love to see a good brawl but the chance of Georges stomping Nicks ass is much more probable imo. Bigger, stronger, faster, more skilled, and loads more athletic.
> 
> Tbh, I figure this fight will be as lopsided as the Rory vs Nate fight if not more. Nick will look like a frail child once GSP starts throwing him around is my prediction. Pierre by tko in rd 4.


Are you predicting a TKO on cuts or a ref stoppage from unanswered strikes?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

GSP will be different tomorrow. He seems genuinely pissed. He is a bad actor, that's why I think the bad blood is for real. Anyway, when Nick says the only chance GSP has to win is by holding on him down, this is what he is afraid of and that would be the most frustrating way for him to lose this fight. I wonder his complains after, saying this is no way to fight, GSP is a coward, but leaving the octagon earlier and shouting as usual.


----------



## oldfan




----------



## UFC_OWNS

oldfan said:


>


Nick Diaz is a legend among commoners


----------



## oldfan

GSP seems like a nervous wreck. Nick is in his head. Whether that's good for Nick or not I don't know.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

its more than good its terrrrrrrrrrrrific


----------



## oldfan

George is too slick for Nick.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

oldfan said:


> George is too slick for Nick.


It's ok nick will bring some toast in his shorts to wipe it off


----------



## No_Mercy

I'd bet any amount of credits on GSP, unfortunately it's already in V-bookies. Month long sig bets anyone.  

GSP UD or TKO. Question is, will he come out firing or will he implement the game plan he's known for. He could leg kick all day and break Diaz down. Cyborg had a great tactical game plan til he gassed. In fact all the strikers gassed eventually against Diaz; Daley, Lawlor (KO), Smith, Shamrock, Noons, and BJ. He even made Condit play defense. To prove his dominance GSP has to finish Diaz or try his damn hardest. 

Tmr night is going to be action packed from prelims to the mains.


----------



## HexRei

I think we all know the real fight will be in the hospital about an hour after the sanctioned bout. Shoes will be thrown.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Being angry and being a nervous wreck are two different things. GSP wants to smash Nick. Being a nervous wreck would imply fear, and I don't sense that. It's going to be a beautiful fight and a solid effort by both men. I can feel it!


----------



## Dr Gonzo

oldfan said:


> GSP seems like a nervous wreck. Nick is in his head. Whether that's good for Nick or not I don't know.


Ha, Dana. Split that face-off up well too early. With an added stomp for authoritah.


----------



## HexRei

There is no roadmap for beating GSP. Nick needs to rock him, and hard, and it wouldn't hurt if it was an accidental but illegal strike in the midst of an exchange like how Serra got him. GSP will take nick down and it will be ugly and meh. I might still bet on nick tho... love me my diazes


----------



## Soojooko

Canadian Psycho said:


> It's going to be a beautiful fight and a solid effort by both men. I can feel it!


I'm feeling it too brother. Round 1 is going to be fireworks.

EDIT










Check out Zahabi, right behind GSP. He's like Dana... eager to jump in and stop any nonsense. By comparison, look at Nate standing behind Nick. He's like, "meh".


----------



## oldfan

Canadian Psycho said:


> Being angry and being a nervous wreck are two different things. GSP wants to smash Nick. Being a nervous wreck would imply fear, and I don't sense that. It's going to be a beautiful fight and a solid effort by both men. I can feel it!


I don't know...he is angry, but that doesn't look like confidence the way he scoots up to the face off it looks like wtf I better protect myself. Then he throws his hands up like he needs to compete for weigh in winner....:wink03: 



Soojooko said:


> I'm feeling it too brother. Round 1 is going to be fireworks.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Zahabi, right behind GSP. He's like Dana... eager to jump in and stop any nonsense. By comparison, look at Nate standing behind Nick. He's like, "meh".


I was watching Joe. I think the footstomp was his signal. he crapped his pants.


----------



## JohannSyer

Considering only those images of the weight in, I would say GSP don't look as confident as I expected. Diaz, in the other hand, is as calm as he can be. Looks like GSP has a lot of pressure and unsure of his performance. The way he mimics the lifting arms gesture of Diaz shows that.
That said, I still think GSP wins by unanimous decision and I don't expect much of the fight, no fireworks at all. I see a close fight, closer than most people think.


----------



## Stapler

What I hope to see is Diaz always pushing the pace. It seems like sometimes, St. Pierre is easily able to out strike some opponents because they are so concerned about the take down that it throws them off a little when it comes to their own "rhythm." I hope Diaz doesn't care and just keeps pushing forward as usual because let's be honest, whether he's tentative about the take down or not, he's GONNA get taken down either way. He could fully concentrate on a sprawl alone, and St. Pierre is still going to put him on his back. That's what he does, and Diaz doesn't have the take down defense to even challenge St. Pierre's impressive MMA wrestling. For that reason, he shouldn't even worry that much about it. Just stay aggressive and show that Diaz pace and conditioning. Some of you may disagree with my logic because it opens him up even more to a take down, but do you honestly think he can stuff St. Pierre either way? I highly doubt it, and if he worries about the take down and doesn't stay aggressive, that's more points he's losing if it goes the distance, which it probably will. I don't think he's capable of stuffing enough take downs and out pointing St. Pierre on the feet in between. St. Pierre has the best MMA wrestling at 170, and besides, it's not like Diaz isn't a threat off of his back. St. Pierre won't do whatever he wants to Diaz on the ground in my opinion.

I think St. Pierre should be an obvious favorite, considering Diaz's past with wrestlers, but I can see Diaz making this a fight. He just needs to keep up that pace and not be tentative like some opponents are. St. Pierre may still have his hands raised in the end, but I don't think he's leaving without a scratch.


----------



## No_Mercy

I just noticed the foot stomp...hahahhahahahaha! A Diaz staredown is always a spectacle. I luv it. 

THE COUNTDOWN BEGINS!!! Are ya ready!


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

I think thats a good analysis and is correct just like Matt Hughes. Diaz simply has to go in there and not give a damn about what GSP is doing. Go in there, pressure, and throw with reckless abandon. Dont worry about the takedown, its going to happen regardless, might as well score points with striking before he gets taken down. Diaz cannot be gun shy, its his best bet to win this fight.


----------



## Drowning Donkey

This will be a boring fight and there is only one reason. The champ is an excellent wrestler, much much stronger and a smart guy.

GSP knows Nick is a better boxer, GSP knows that Nick has miles on him in bjj.

GSP will take the safe road once again here. Take DIaz down, glue his chest to his come over with the elbow and risk absolutly nothing on the ground. Diaz will be wrestlefecked and the masses will cheer.

Boring boring same old story. Bring on NIck Diaz and Anderson Silva, then we'll see an interresting fight.


----------



## deadmanshand

Drowning Donkey said:


> Bring on NIck Diaz and Anderson Silva, then we'll see a short fight.


Fixed.


----------



## Drowning Donkey

My opinion mate. Diaz would be more trouble to Anderson then he will be to GSP.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

The day is finally here! I cannot wait for tonight!


----------



## Ape City

HitOrGetHit said:


> The day is finally here! I cannot wait for tonight!


----------



## deadmanshand

Drowning Donkey said:


> My opinion mate. Diaz would be more trouble to Anderson then he will be to GSP.


A man with no standing defense against the single most accurate striker in the game who has rocked or dropped damn near everyone he has faced in the UFC? Diaz would die in that fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Drowning Donkey said:


> My opinion mate. Diaz would be more trouble to Anderson then he will be to GSP.


I disagree. I think Nick's style is perfect for Anderson. He would get lit up horribly. GSP at least has a stylistic advantage should size not become too much of an issue.


----------



## locnott

deadmanshand said:


> A man with no standing defense against the single most accurate striker in the game who has rocked or dropped damn near everyone he has faced in the UFC? Diaz would die in that fight.


Agreed, the greatest beating the UFC might ever see..


----------



## mmaswe82

Silva is literally the worst matchup for Diaz in MMA.

Super accurate striker who is bigger, has longer reach, excellent chin & cardio. Diaz boxing would be nullified within a minute & he would probably suffer irreparable braindamage.

Worst beatdown in MMA-history atleast. 

Not because Diaz is worse then alot of the fighters Silva has beaten, he is actually skillwise better than many of them. But he's also a very skinny WW who is very good at taking beatings, and happens to be the perfect stylistic match for Anderson. It would be horrible to watch IMO.

Diaz relies heavily on reach, chin and cardio to beat fighters, none of those would be a factor against Silva.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Drowning Donkey said:


> *My opinion mate. Diaz would be more trouble to Anderson then he will be to GSP.*





deadmanshand said:


> A man with no standing defense against the single most accurate striker in the game who has rocked or dropped damn near everyone he has faced in the UFC? Diaz would die in that fight.





HitOrGetHit said:


> I disagree. I think Nick's style is perfect for Anderson. He would get lit up horribly. GSP at least has a stylistic advantage should size not become too much of an issue.





locnott said:


> Agreed, the greatest beating the UFC might ever see..


Comon guys. What Drowning Donkey wrote makes perfect sense. Where did he refer to fighting skills? He said *"trouble"* and Nick is always breaking records in this department. :thumb01:


----------



## rabakill

Diaz vs. Silva would be an awsome fight. Worst beating ever? I doubt it, Marvin Eastman or Diego Sanchez take that title. It's not like Diaz could do any worse than Forrest Griffin or Bonnar both whom embarassed themselves, the fight would probably end like the Bonnar fight with a knee to the ribs.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Diaz leaves himself open to get tagged. A guy like Anderson would drop him 5 times before putting him out cold. Diaz is the BEST possible style for a guy like Anderson.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

If Nick faces GSP he might lose the fight but he will get a light beating in the process.
If Nick faces Silva he might lose the fight but he will also get knocked out in the process.


Anderson is the worse match up for Nick.


----------



## RearNaked

Wow Hominick and Loiseau just sold GSP down the river on TV here in Canada.


----------



## rabakill

RearNaked said:


> Wow Hominick and Loiseau just sold GSP down the river on TV here in Canada.


what'd they say?


----------



## RearNaked

rabakill said:


> what'd they say?


Basically the homer interviewing them asked if they thought GSP could stand with Diaz and they both said 'no' in as roundabout a way as they could each think of.

Edit: Oh god and now he's trying again saying that GSP is throwing mics around etc and Loiseau responds that he hopes GSP doesn't come out and try to slug it out with Diaz.

Loiseau is off-book.

I actually really like Loiseau in this role. The guys asks who they each think will win Condit/Hendricks. Hominick gives the typical non-answer and Loiseau just says 'I think Condit will win by submission' turns, and smiles at the camera.


----------



## Stapler

St. Pierre still has decent chance standing if Diaz neglected his leg kick defense after his Condit loss. Although I don't think St. Pierre will be satisfied with that sort of victory.


----------



## Sterl

The buildup to this fight has convinced me that the UFC picks and chooses what Nick' says to sell this bad boy image they want from him. Is he humble? No. However he's definitely not nearly as bad as the image they portray him in. He's awkward as hell doing interviews, but that's because he hates doing anything with the media.


----------



## marky420

GSP looked awkward as hell during the weigh in - dude's probably been having nightmares of Nick the whole month. 

A lot of people will be surprised later. War Diaz!!!


----------



## americanfighter

PheelGoodInc said:


> Diaz leaves himself open to get tagged. A guy like Anderson would drop him 5 times before putting him out cold. Diaz is the BEST possible style for a guy like Anderson.


Agreed I am not too impressed with his boxing a guy like silva would drop him quick.


----------



## Rusty

jonnyg4508 said:


> Are you predicting a TKO on cuts or a ref stoppage from unanswered strikes?


Unanswered strikes but i wouldn't complain about a cut stoppage either. It'd give Diaz a nice reminder for the rest of his life


----------



## HexRei

marky420 said:


> GSP looked awkward as hell during the weigh in - dude's probably been having nightmares of Nick the whole month.
> 
> A lot of people will be surprised later. War Diaz!!!


lol i dropped a mil on him. i sure ****in hope so


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I've got butterflies, lol. This is going to be great.


----------



## rabakill

All I hope is that it's a fight and not a GSP snoozefest. I love GSP as much as any Canadian but one sided predictable beatdowns are not the point of the UFC, please Diaz be smart and not stand still. I hope Diaz realizes that standing and punching will get him taken down instantly, he needs to circle circle circle circle and then circle some more


----------



## oldfan

Time to roll one in honor of the world's most dangerous stoner.


----------



## oldfan

I want some taunts. And please god, just one bitch slap.


----------



## rabakill

oldfan said:


> I want some taunts. And please god, just one bitch slap.


if Diaz bitch slaps him I will die laughing


----------



## BWoods

It all comes down to if GSP decides to brawl with Diaz or not. If he wants a brawl, he loses easily. If he goes for takedowns and stalling, he'll win easy. Nick gives takedowns up left and right.

I have a feeling Georges will kick the lead leg, circle away, get Diaz against the fence then double leg. From there it's about making sure his arms are safe and he maintains chest to chest position. 

I want him to try to brawl with Nick so badly though.


----------



## cdtcpl

This thread will break 1K posts tonight regardless of the fight or the outcome.


----------



## Rusty




----------



## Bonnar426

If ever there was a time I wanted GSP to win its now! Hopefully it will happen in under 25 minutes.


----------



## cdtcpl

OMG! The crowd moaned when Yves was mentioned :laugh:


----------



## rabakill

I have a strong feeling GSP is going to demolish Diaz into retirement.


----------



## Rygu

I expect this but much worse.


----------



## aerius

Rogan: I want a bitch count. I want to see how many times the word bitch comes out of Diaz's mouth.


----------



## Rusty

And so it begins...


----------



## cdtcpl

Smartest think Yves did all night was not let them get close.


----------



## HexRei

Rygu said:


> I expect this but much worse.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738


So like... this, but GSp unconscious and tapping to strikes?


----------



## HexRei

lol great. so its going to be huggy bear body body head


----------



## cdtcpl

Already GSP has done more GnP than Hendricks did in his entire fight.

I'm just sayin...


----------



## rabakill

Come on GSP, you promised us a beatdown. Please no snoozefest


----------



## Rusty

Diaz looks small and weak.


----------



## deadmanshand

rabakill said:


> Come on GSP, you promised us a beatdown. Please no snoozefest


I don't know. It looks like he is dropping a lot of GnP while outgrappling Diaz pretty casually.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Best chant of all time


----------



## Roflcopter

Freak athlete. 4 more rounds of positional grappling to go.


----------



## cdtcpl

Did Diaz throw after the bell as they were getting up?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

this crowd are a bunch of dickheads


----------



## Rygu

cdtcpl said:


> Did Diaz throw after the bell as they were getting up?


Looked like that to me too.


----------



## John8204

Yeah no way does Diaz not Paul Daley this tonight.


----------



## rabakill

Diaz circle you idiot, stop freaking standing there... uhh, idiot


----------



## FatFreeMilk

Bored already. Just finish it George.


----------



## Roflcopter

Absolutely no takedown defense.


----------



## rabakill

This may the most one sided GSP fight since Matt Serra 2


----------



## cdtcpl

If this was prison Diaz would already be pregnant.


----------



## BWoods

Not really surprised that Nick is getting taken down over and over again. He and his brother give takedowns up in order to lock up kimuras. GSP is the absolute best fighter at neutralizing guards, he shuts them down completely and never makes a mistake.

This is almost a tailor made fight for Georges to win. The only way he risks losing is brawling with Nick.


----------



## FatFreeMilk

GSP soooo much stronger. Nick has nothing on him.


----------



## Rygu

Awwwww poor baby Diaz is crying after the round.


----------



## Rusty

Keep talking behind the ref Diaz:laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

montreal is one place I know not to visit, bunch of assholes


----------



## oldfan

:laugh::laugh: LORD I wish they would stay on their feet.


----------



## cdtcpl

'He fights like a bitch.' So matter of factly...


----------



## John8204

"Those takedowns take a lot of energy"

oh Caesar,


----------



## BWoods

"Win or lose he hits like a bitch" 

I love it.


----------



## NoYards

Nick, use the middle finger .. that's you're only hope.


----------



## rabakill

UFC_OWNS said:


> montreal is one place I know not to visit, bunch of assholes


They are insanely arrogant, a lot of the population thinks it's Canada's best city


----------



## Stardog

Can we get a Condit/Hendricks rematch tonight? This fight is brutally boring.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

People can talk smack about GSP's strategy all they want. Nick is getting battered and embarrassed. Frankly, as a Diaz fan, this is sad to watch.


----------



## HexRei

oldfan said:


> :laugh::laugh: LORD I wish they would stay on their feet.


Right? I don't care who you are a fan of, GSP is obviously trying to shut Nick's offense down with the grappling, not do real damage. I'm sure Jackson told Georges that he sould play his strengths against Diaz's weaknesses, we all knew that was likely, but this is meh. The fight would be better if Georges the karate guy lol stood with Nick.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

rabakill said:


> They are insanely arrogant, a lot of the population thinks it's Canada's best city


yeah thats what I heard, no wonder no one like their hockey team


----------



## Bonnar426

Soooo, this was the fight Dana wanted to put on so badly for 2 years now? I can see why he passed up Hendricks for this.:sarcastic09:


----------



## oldfan

body shot! turning point!


----------



## cdtcpl

I want GSP to bitch slap Diaz to see how Diaz reacts.


----------



## rabakill

Yes!!! It's a freakin fight now


god damnit


----------



## BWoods

Georges is doing it, he's brawling.

I hope my body can take it. This is getting really interesting.

I say Nick gets round three. He fended off most of the takedowns and landed some good shots on the feet. Georges got some fancy punches in but nothing extremely effective. 2-1 GSP.


----------



## John8204

rabakill said:


> Yes!!! It's a freakin fight now


<thud>

not anymore


----------



## Roflcopter

Oh shit. Nick came on that round.

Dis gon be good.


----------



## cdtcpl

Did GSP break his hand?


----------



## oldfan

Nick Wins Round 3


----------



## Swiss

C'mon nick. Now push the ******* pace!

Edit: meh


----------



## TheReturn

the bitch slap!


----------



## cdtcpl

Not even a point? Second time he has had to do that and still no punishment for it?


----------



## Rygu

That ******* bitch swung after the bell. I guess if i was being made to look mid-tier id pout too.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

haha take that you queen gsp


----------



## John8204

"do it again I will disqualify you"

gee I wonder what will happen after this round


----------



## 420atalon

rabakill said:


> They are insanely arrogant, a lot of the population thinks it's Canada's best city


Yeah, a lot of the population from Quebec... Most of the rest of the country isn't really of that opinion.


----------



## deadmanshand

oldfan said:


> Nick Wins Round 3


No he didn't.


----------



## MikeHawk

Really wish GSP would throw some combinations.


----------



## deadmanshand

Nick is tired.


----------



## Rusty

Diaz looking like an ass:thumbsdown:


----------



## Vale_Tudo

GSP doesnt look like GSP.. weak takedown attemps, he just looks off somehow


----------



## rabakill

deadmanshand said:


> Nick is dumb.


fixed it for you


----------



## Rygu

After the fight is over Diaz will go all ghetto. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

GSP just stood for more than half a round and Nick did zilch.


----------



## cdtcpl

4th Round and GSP is still tossing Diaz around. Diaz's corner really needs to stop thinking GSP is getting tired.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

GSP is tired, I think Diaz mentally wore him down before this fight


----------



## UFC_OWNS

nick rules ya'll be hating


----------



## TheAuger

40-25 Gsp


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I will say that GSP does seem a little off.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Nick is stuffing GSP's TD's.


Anderson will have no trouble walking through St.Pierre.


----------



## Stun Gun

2-2 trolololol


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Canadian Psycho said:


> I will say that GSP does seem a little off.


Because nick has insane cardio to which gsp has never seen, first time i ever saw gsp tired


----------



## Freiermuth

Nick really has nothing for GSP so far other than some pitter patter so far. 4th round and he still doesn't seem to have a sense of urgency in this fight, maybe he has something up his sleeve but thinking he is just out-classed.


----------



## cdtcpl

Stun Gun said:


> 2-2 trolololol


Oh sh*t, Cecil Peoples is here!


----------



## BWoods

3-1 GSP. Both guys look pretty tired, surprising really.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Stun Gun said:


> 2-2 trolololol


Not even Cesar could have this 2-2


----------



## cdtcpl

Vale_Tudo said:


> Not even Cesar could have this 2-2


NEVER doubt Cesar!


----------



## Rusty

Diaz will start with the groin strikes soon. He's done for.


----------



## cdtcpl

Diaz might as well throw after the end of this round. He already lost, who cares if it is a DQ or L?


----------



## rabakill

A stoner at WW with a really long layoff stuffs GSP's takedowns.... Silva will retire him


----------



## UFC_OWNS

you call yourselves americans while going for a frenchy for shame


----------



## Stun Gun

Vale_Tudo said:


> Not even Cesar could have this 2-2


You must have missed the fact that it was a joke. but that's okay.


----------



## TheAuger

50-44 Cake walk.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

This is the worst GSP I think ive ever seen, but he still won 50-45


----------



## Roflcopter

Bring on Big Rig.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

was this the biggest beatdown nick was meant to have lol for shame diaz haters for shame


----------



## 420atalon

Well that was predictable, can't believe people thought Diaz had a chance...


----------



## Stun Gun

Can't believe people thought that was a beatdown.


----------



## NoYards

Out boxed him, not even a sign of his vaunted BBJ .. the only part Diaz won was dirty shots after the round.

I hope they release his ignorant ass.


----------



## 420atalon

If GSP can't take Hendricks down that is going to be a very interesting fight for the first couple rounds.


----------



## MikeHawk

I thought GSP would go for more damage or try for a finish this time. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## cdtcpl

:laugh: 2 guys in the cage who lost to GSP.


----------



## sg160187

420atalon said:


> Well that was predictable, can't believe people thought Diaz had a chance...


Well that was predictable, GSP sold wolf tickets again against an opponent all his supporters said never had a chance


----------



## UFC_OWNS

420atalon said:


> If GSP can't take Hendricks down that is going to be a very interesting fight for the first couple rounds.


no if he cant take him down in 1 round he will be KO'd hendricks has that power we all know it, i think hendricks biggest problem is his cardio but we'll see


----------



## Stapler

Hardly a beat down, but a convincing win for St. Pierre. Sigh.. Diaz had plenty of opportunities to work his game, but he'd just fight with barely any aggression.

A slight disappointment, but I was surprised that Diaz stuffed so many take downs. His take down defense really wasn't that bad considering St. Pierre has the best MMA wrestling in the UFC welterweight division.


----------



## NoYards

GSP beat his ass, and then probably saved his job (opps, just as I was typing that Nick suggests he might retire.)


----------



## UFC_OWNS

HAHHAH nick you legend


----------



## cdtcpl

Rogan is trying to give Diaz a good interview, but Nick just can't help but give douchy answers.


----------



## Bonnar426

GSP was at his worst and Diaz couldn't even compete with that. Now we get to watch Nick Diaz fade into obscurity like some many of the other fighters that lost to GSP.


----------



## Rygu

Wahhhhh I lost I quit!


----------



## Vale_Tudo

MikeHawk said:


> I thought GSP would go for more damage or try for a finish this time. Kind of disappointing.


Agreed. I dont get It. When you have his back, why not just continue throwing punches to the sides of the head hoping the ref stops it.

Horrible stuff from both guys.

Condit\Johny FOTN


----------



## MikeHawk

cdtcpl said:


> Rogan is trying to give Diaz a good interview, but Nick just can't help but give douchy answers.


Actually I thought it was one of his better, more respectful interviews.


----------



## Rusty

Rygu said:


> After the fight is over Diaz will go all ghetto. Looking forward to it.


He done went ghetto:laugh:

Diaz was maybe top five of the welterweights fighting tonight.


----------



## Stun Gun

cdtcpl said:


> Rogan is trying to give Diaz a good interview, but Nick just can't help but give douchy answers.


Don't be an ass. Diaz is being respectful. Diaz is the man.


----------



## jaycalgary

Why is George wearing a nurses outfit?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

last word is that diaz rules and you guys can enjoy your robots and all their recycled answers and fighting styles all you want but i'm here for entertainment and uniqueness.


----------



## Roflcopter

Nick didnt even have confidence in himself this fight.


----------



## box

Can't say i'm surprised. Gsp too strong. Hendricks is about his best opponent at this point, someone to stop the take down and threaten with power.


----------



## cdtcpl

Stun Gun said:


> Don't be an ass. Diaz is being respectful. Diaz is the man.


Really? Really?

"It was like he knew what I was going to do before I did it, I don't know how he could do that." Then looks over to his corner suspiciously.

"I don't get how he is just on top of me and wins rounds."

Nick is being Nick. I'll give him credit, it isn't as bad as normal, but still it is not what I would list as 'Respectful'.


----------



## oldfan

I'll bet nick is looking for a bong hit right now.


----------



## Stapler

I think Diaz was being respectful in the post fight interview. You could tell he was trying his hardest to be nice and not take that route. I can respect that, and I don't think people should hate on him. If he wants to retire, that's his choice. He shouldn't get made fun of for it.


----------



## BWoods

Nick's been taking about retiring for years now. He feels like fighting was the only option he had with his life and now he feels he can do something more. All the respect in the world if that's what he wants to do.

I don't like how everyone likes to hop on the Diaz hate wagon, the kids are true to who they are at all times, unwilling to bend. A rough upbringing taught them that much.


----------



## HexRei

GSP is going to go down in history as the most dominant champion that boringly decisioned the most opponents. Hey, it's a legacy, right?


----------



## cdtcpl

cdtcpl said:


> Oh sh*t, Cecil Peoples is here!


:laugh: Love the neg rep for this. For the record Mr.Anon Neg Repper, I did know he was joking.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Looking at the KOTN Ellenberger had... Thats how you f'in finish a fight GSP.


----------



## SM33

GetSomePoints has completely lost my interest. Flawless fighting, artful control, call it what you want, its anti-aggressive. He looks for submissions but doesn't try to complete, GnP always thrown at 50%.

Not cool anymore. Yes, its up to his opponent to stop it, but it'd be nice if GSP tried stopping it as well.


----------



## rabakill

HexRei said:


> GSP is going to go down in history as the most dominant champion that boringly decisioned the most opponents. Hey, it's a legacy, right?


You can all rag on him as much you want but he worked his way to the top with what he has. GSP isn't the hardest hitter, doesn't have the best cardio, doesn't have the best chin. He's bloody rich and he's dominated nearly everyone he's fought, not too bad for a guy that was working as a garbageman


----------



## HexRei

cdtcpl said:


> :laugh: Love the neg rep for this. For the record Mr.Anon Neg Repper, I did know he was joking.


Maybe he meant he was Cecil Peoples, here to completely miscomprehend the situation at hand but still willing to render a ruling on it?


----------



## Bonnar426

So Nick Retired again. We all know how this will play out? He'll go home, bitch and whine for a week or two, smoke pot, go to Caesar Gracie for training, and comeback just in time to fight Robbie Lawler.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

That fight was hardly 'boring'. GSP stood with Diaz and out struck him. GSP went to the ground with Diaz and out grappled him. GSP's submission defence was better than Nick's submission offence. If all the Diaz fans (and believe me, I'm one of them) can say is that this fight was a snoozer, then move along. 

I myself feel that GSP can finish these fighters. I think if GSP had turned up the pressure on the ground, he could have cut Nick to hell. This was GSP fighting at 60% and still making it look easy. But for one reason or another, GSP sees fit to shut his opponents down and not take risks. No one has been able to stop him, and so he's not going to change. Winning strategies don't require retooling. 

I like Nick. If this is his last fight, I'm sad to see him go. He gave a very respectful post fight interview, and he'll make a heck of a coach to his brother and team if that's the career he chooses.


----------



## americanfighter

MikeHawk said:


> Actually I thought it was one of his better, more respectful interviews.


well standards are pretty low when talking about diaz interviews


----------



## Calminian

rabakill said:


> You can all rag on him as much you want but he worked his way to the top with what he has. GSP isn't the hardest hitter, doesn't have the best cardio, doesn't have the best chin. He's bloody rich and he's dominated nearly everyone he's fought, not too bad for a guy that was working as a garbageman


Amen! People just don't appreciate over achievers.


----------



## Rusty

UFC_OWNS said:


> you call yourselves americans while going for a frenchy for shame


California might as well be Nazi Germany imo Hopefully it slides off into the ocean soon.


----------



## demoman993

Alright Diaz fans, time to hang it up. Fights over, wasn't close now lets move on.

Let's face it, Diaz had absolutely nothing for GSP.
Oh ya, he did have the attempted intentional eye poke that he was warned for because it was so blatant.
Or maybe he had the missed punch from the bottom after the bell went which he clearly knew that he was doing.
No wait, its the conspiracy theory "I don't know how he knew what I was gonna do" "Seems wierd that he was able to anticipate the way I was trying to roll out"

Alright I've said my piece. Go ahead and retire today and unretire in 3 months when you realize you don't have enough money to retire. The guy has lots of fight in him but clearly isn't in the same league as GSP.


----------



## cdtcpl

BWoods said:


> I don't like how everyone likes to hop on the Diaz hate wagon, the kids are true to who they are at all times, unwilling to bend. A rough upbringing taught them that much.


I want to be clear, I have disliked Nick for a LONG time. But what I dislike is the fact that he talks about being real while he is a giant walking hypocrite.

To counter that though, I watch almost all of his fights because 'boring' and 'Nick Diaz' tend not to go hand in hand. 

A good example is during the pre-vid he talked about how he doesn't do any press, etc, he finds it annoying. Then he talks about how if you look in any magazines nobody mentions him. Guess what? If you don't grant interviews then there is nothing they can do about that, so they will talk about the guy who gives them something to talk about. I'm not saying he has to play the game, I'm saying don't bitch that you want all the perks and to do none of the work.


----------



## Stun Gun

cdtcpl said:


> Really? Really?
> 
> "It was like he knew what I was going to do before I did it, I don't know how he could do that." Then looks over to his corner suspiciously.
> 
> "I don't get how he is just on top of me and wins rounds."
> 
> Nick is being Nick. I'll give him credit, it isn't as bad as normal, but still it is not what I would list as 'Respectful'.


You're clearly unable to think clearly, or see the logic. So I will stop wasting my time with you. 

Diaz is a great fighter, love him or hate him. He will never be able to beat guys like GSP who are bigger, and stronger and have such dominate wrestling. 

Diaz didn't have confidence in himself tonight. He got frustrated early on. 

GSP looked average tonight. I was hoping to see darkplaces come out, but didn't happen. GSP is a great guy, and a great fighter, but he was off tonight.



> I want to be clear, I have disliked Nick for a LONG time. But what I dislike is the fact that he talks about being real while he is a giant walking hypocrite.


You dislike Diaz? what? such a douche nugget


----------



## FatFreeMilk

SM33 said:


> GetSomePoints has completely lost my interest. Flawless fighting, artful control, call it what you want, its anti-aggressive. He looks for submissions but doesn't try to complete, GnP always thrown at 50%.
> 
> Not cool anymore. Yes, its up to his opponent to stop it, but it'd be nice if GSP tried stopping it as well.



Agreed, safety first as always. We should blame the judging rather than the fighter, however.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Rusty said:


> California might as well be Nazi Germany imo Hopefully it slides off into the ocean soon.


oh my i must rep you for that hahaa


----------



## cdtcpl

Stun Gun said:


> Diaz is a great fighter, love him or hate him. He will never be able to beat guys like GSP who are bigger, and stronger and have such dominate wrestling.


Who said he wasn't a great fighter? I merely talked about his post-fight interview.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

Like I said:

Wrestling: GSP >> Diaz
Striking: GSP > Diaz
Grappling: GSP > Diaz


----------



## JoeRashed

a typical GSP fight, the shitty one too
smh


----------



## Stun Gun

St.Paul Guy said:


> Like I said:
> 
> Wrestling: GSP >> Diaz
> Striking: GSP > Diaz
> Grappling: GSP > Diaz


Diaz did well to stuff takedowns tonight. I still think Diaz beats him on the feet. Even GSP knows it


----------



## HexRei

rabakill said:


> You can all rag on him as much you want but he worked his way to the top with what he has. GSP isn't the hardest hitter, doesn't have the best cardio, doesn't have the best chin. He's bloody rich and he's dominated nearly everyone he's fought, not too bad for a guy that was working as a garbageman


My statement still stands, lol.


----------



## NoYards

Amazing how Diaz fans think Nick is the most awesome fighter ever to step into the ring, but when he gets beat down 50-45 they complain that GSP is boring ... yeah, maybe if GSP was fighting some girl scount or a TUF rookie that might be a valid argument, but FFS, he was supposedly fighting the 'best fighter in the world'.

GSP doesn't get to fight weak fighter that are easily finished.


----------



## Jumanji

Canadian Psycho said:


> That fight was hardly 'boring'. GSP stood with Diaz and out struck him. GSP went to the ground with Diaz and out grappled him. GSP's submission defence was better than Nick's submission offence. If all the Diaz fans (and believe me, I'm one of them) can say is that this fight was a snoozer, then move along.
> 
> I myself feel that GSP can finish these fighters. I think if GSP had turned up the pressure on the ground, he could have cut Nick to hell. This was GSP fighting at 60% and still making it look easy. But for one reason or another, GSP sees fit to shut his opponents down and not take risks. No one has been able to stop him, and so he's not going to change. Winning strategies don't require retooling.
> 
> I like Nick. If this is his last fight, I'm sad to see him go. He gave a very respectful post fight interview, and he'll make a heck of a coach to his brother and team if that's the career he chooses.


I agree that he was outstruck, but I think it was more due to the fact that he always had to worry about GSP's double. That is what makes GSP's striking look better than it actually is IMO.

And he was throwing shots at 60% because he was worried about Nick's ground game. It's a lot more likely to get caught in a submission going 100% and taking risks. You can say he has the ability to finish all those guys which I agree with, but I also think if he always tried going for the finish he wouldn't have been champion for this long.


----------



## HexRei

NoYards said:


> Amazing how Diaz fans think Nick is the most awesome fighter ever to step into the ring, but when he gets beat down 50-45 they complain that GSP is boring ... yeah, maybe if GSP was fighting some girl scount or a TUF rookie that might be a valid argument, but FFS, he was supposedly fighting the 'best fighter in the world'.
> 
> GSP doesn't get to fight weak fighter that are easily finished.


It wasn't a beatdown. GSP definitely won the fight, obviously, every round, but mostly by shutting down Nick's offense.. He threw some strikes on the feet (which was the most exciting parts of the fight) and then used them to set up his TD's so he could hug some more. It was his gameplan. It worked. It's well known, it's not a secret that you can win a fight by simply being the more dominant position fighter. Doesn't mean we can't find it boring.


----------



## TanyaJade

Not what I expected.

I thought GSP won the fight 50-45 easily. He outclassed Diaz on the ground and beat Nick standing, but it wasn't the dominating performance I expected. Diaz did better than I expected. He stuffed TD's, got up from the ground on a few occasions, and landed some shots of his own. GSP looked gassed, a little sluggish, and afraid at times. I'm not sure what it was but he definitely did not look as good as he has in the past

I really hope Diaz retires this time. He's an absolute embarrassment to this sport and brings it down. I cannot believe a grown ass man who is on this kind of stage acts like that. It's really pathetic.

I won't miss you Nick. Go back to Stockton and stay there.


----------



## HexRei

Ari said:


> Not what I expected.
> 
> I thought GSP won the fight 50-45 easily. He outclassed Diaz on the ground and beat Nick standing, but it wasn't the dominating performance I expected. Diaz did better than I expected. He stuffed TD's, got up from the ground on a few occasions, and landed some shots of his own. GSP looked gassed, a little sluggish, and afraid at times. I'm not sure what it was but he definitely did not look as good as he has in the past
> 
> I really hope Diaz retires this time. He's an absolute embarrassment to this sport and brings it down. I cannot believe a grown ass man who is on this kind of stage acts like that. It's really pathetic.
> 
> I won't miss you Nick. Go back to Stockton and stay there.


Oh cmon now. You don't think he's seriously retiring, do you? Hell I bet that was the highlight of the night for Dana following *whew* Nick not winning the belt. Now he can stage a comeback brawlfest with someone who will stand.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Ive always been one of those who belive GSP oould have a shot againt Anderson despite the size difference.

After tonight though, no.. no he wont.


----------



## deadmanshand

HexRei said:


> Oh cmon now. You don't think he's seriously retiring, do you?


We can always hope.


----------



## Stapler

Pretty much sums up what I said. Diaz needed to just apply pressure and not worry about getting taken down. St. Pierre out strikes better strikers because they are so worried about getting taken down that they stay tentative and don't commit. The funny thing is though, they still usually end up getting taken down anyway. Sure, Diaz stuffed some take downs, but it didn't matter because he'd go back to just being mostly tentative.

St. Pierre's wrestling effects everyone's game because it's just so impressive. They are beaten before the fight is even over. At one point, Diaz was walking away with his hands down for a good 35 seconds.


----------



## americanfighter

Stun Gun said:


> Diaz is a great fighter, love him or hate him. He will never be able to beat guys like GSP who are bigger, and stronger and have such dominate wrestling.


Carlos will disagree. he is not a top fighter he did good in strikeforce land of the amateurs but success in the ufc will allude him.


----------



## M.C

HexRei said:


> It wasn't a beatdown. GSP definitely won the fight, obviously, every round, but mostly by shutting down Nick's offense.. He threw some strikes on the feet (which was the most exciting parts of the fight) and then used them to set up his TD's so he could hug some more. It was his gameplan. It worked. It's well known, it's not a secret that you can win a fight by simply being the more dominant position fighter. Doesn't mean we can't find it boring.


I agree with this.

There's no doubt GSP is great at what he does, but I honestly am glad I don't pay for events (if I did, I certainly wouldn't buy any with him on the card).

Coming off Hendricks vs. Condit, literally 3 minutes into the fight I face palmed, thinking how awful the next 4 rounds are going to be.

Congrats to GSP for getting another win at the end of the day, but holy hell I am glad I don't put money down on his fights.


----------



## attention

Ari said:


> ...
> 
> I really hope Diaz retires this time. He's an absolute embarrassment to this sport and brings it down. I cannot believe a grown ass man who is on this kind of stage acts like that. It's really pathetic.
> 
> I won't miss you Nick. Go back to Stockton and stay there.


... but I cant help but wanna watch him 

He does unexpecting stuff... He makes mma 'spicy' 

I give him props for being different


----------



## Stun Gun

americanfighter said:


> Carlos will disagree. he is not a top fighter he did good in strikeforce land of the amateurs but success in the ufc will allude him.


Oh please. that fight could have went either way.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

Bring on Hendricks.

L&P may not be an option and Georges has been dropped standing in the past....


----------



## americanfighter

Rusty said:


> California might as well be Nazi Germany imo Hopefully it slides off into the ocean soon.


I second this motion


----------



## TanyaJade

attention said:


> ... but I cant help but wanna watch him
> 
> He does unexpecting stuff... He makes mma 'spicy'
> 
> I give him props for being different


That's all well and good.

Colin Fletcher is "different". My mother in law shrieked when she saw him at the weigh ins. He's a hell of a character. Diego Sanchez is "different". He thinks he can harness energy from lighting and believes in Vampires. They still respect their opponents and act like professionals.


----------



## Stapler

M.C said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> There's no doubt GSP is great at what he does, but I honestly am glad I don't pay for events (if I did, I certainly wouldn't buy any with him on the card).
> 
> Coming off Hendricks vs. Condit, literally 3 minutes into the fight I face palmed, thinking how awful the next 4 rounds are going to be.
> 
> Congrats to GSP for getting another win at the end of the day, but holy hell I am glad I don't put money down on his fights.


I hear you, St. Pierre is outstanding at what he does, and I wouldn't even call it boring. It's just so predictable. Five rounds of him not overly committing to anything, and doing enough to get a decision win. He makes sure he doesn't do anything risky that could cost him the win, which is smart, but it's never a surprise. After the first round, I got bored, and it wasn't because I thought the fight was boring. I just knew it was going to be rinse and repeat for five rounds.


----------



## TanyaJade

HexRei said:


> Oh cmon now. You don't think he's seriously retiring, do you? Hell I bet that was the highlight of the night for Dana following *whew* Nick not winning the belt. Now he can stage a comeback brawlfest with someone who will stand.


I really hope he does, or hopefully Dana cuts him. Is he going to retire every time he loses? Because the only top welterweights in the UFC I can see him beating are Kampmann and possibly Alves.


----------



## Toxic

GSP spent way to much time standing, the first round it looked like it was gonna be an epic beat down then he just eased up and then he started standing. Weird fight but Diaz really had nothing for him. Also surprised by how much stalling Nick did on the ground I was expecting him to be more aggressive off his back and allowing GSP more room to open up.


----------



## NoYards

HexRei said:


> It wasn't a beatdown. GSP definitely won the fight, obviously, every round, but mostly by shutting down Nick's offense.. He threw some strikes on the feet (which was the most exciting parts of the fight) and then used them to set up his TD's so he could hug some more. It was his gameplan. It worked. It's well known, it's not a secret that you can win a fight by simply being the more dominant position fighter. Doesn't mean we can't find it boring.


Diaz was crying about not sure if he could take this anymore, and then retired ... I'd call "beat down" enough.

As for "throwing some strikes on his feet" ... he out boxed Diaz ("the best boxer in the UFC" some say) except maybe for one small flurry in the fourth I believe ... maybe that was boring for you, I found it pretty damn interesting.


----------



## HexRei

Ari said:


> I really hope he does, or hopefully Dana cuts him. Is he going to retire every time he loses? Because the only top welterweights in the UFC I can see him beating are Kampmann and possibly Alves.


...cut? not gonna happen. diaz pulls a particular demographic that the fairly bland guys that compose most of the rest of the division don't. He didn't want to let Nick go the first time, and he won't do it again barring some fairly extreme circumstances (and I don't mean skipping another presser... Dana's comment there a day or two ago was just fingershaking for the press, I bet diaz NOT SHOWING drew more attention for the fight than if some other 170'er had, lol)


----------



## TanyaJade

Vale_Tudo said:


> Ive always been one of those who belive GSP oould have a shot againt Anderson despite the size difference.
> 
> After tonight though, no.. no he wont.


I agree with this. I'll always be a GSP fan, but the only way GSP beats Anderson is if Anderson suddenly has a DRASTIC decline and his age catches up with him. GSP looked a little old tonight, himself.

He's still the number two or three pound for pound fighter in the sport, but GSP isn't touching Anderson.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Ari said:


> I agree with this. I'll always be a GSP fan, but the only way GSP beats Anderson is if Anderson suddenly has a DRASTIC decline and his age catches up with him. GSP looked a little old tonight, himself.
> 
> He's still the number two or three pound for pound fighter in the sport, but GSP isn't touching Anderson.


Believe in Jesus Hendrix ari, I am conductor of the save the souls of the wicked hendricks train


----------



## Stapler

Still disappointed in Diaz's performance. He had a lot of time to work standing, but he just stood there tentative and at one point even started walking away from St. Pierre with his hands down for a good 35 seconds. Fighters need to stop worrying about his take downs so much. They seem to worry to the point that they forget to have any sort of offense standing.


----------



## Woodenhead

GSP retires Diaz.

Mission accomplished. Good riddance. One more to go.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Woodenhead said:


> GSP retires Diaz.
> 
> Mission accomplished. Good riddance. One more to go.


yes good riddance to an exciting fighter and a beyond unique character, wheres that shipment of boring generic fighters that you wanted


----------



## deadmanshand

UFC_OWNS said:


> yes good riddance to an exciting fighter and a *beyond unique character*, wheres that shipment of boring generic fighters that you wanted


Only unique if you've never lived in a ghetto. If you have you know twelve people just like him and hate every one of them.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

deadmanshand said:


> Only unique if you've never lived in a ghetto. If you have you know twelve people just like him and hate every one of them.


No I haven't and i'm not gonna go live in a shit hole ghetto to get this experience


----------



## Jumanji

deadmanshand said:


> Only unique if you've never lived in a ghetto. If you have you know twelve people just like him and hate every one of them.


And of those 12 how many of them are famous and rich enough to move out but still stay there. I'd say that is beyond unique.


----------



## Roflcopter

brb want a rematch.

brb retiring

brb wanting a rematch


----------



## Woodenhead

deadmanshand said:


> Only unique if you've never lived in a ghetto. If you have you know twelve people just like him and hate every one of them.


haha exactly - I've known many people just like that, and good riddance to all of them. Combined, they had an IQ of potato.


----------



## Roflcopter

Ok Nick Diaz is officially hilarious.

That post fight interview with Ariel had me in stitches.


----------



## TanyaJade

LMAO at Ariel while interviewing Diaz.

"We heard you..."


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Roflcopter said:


> Ok Nick Diaz is officially hilarious.
> 
> That post fight interview with Ariel had me in stitches.


he's always been hilarious haha I WANT MY ******* REMATCH


----------



## HexRei

Roflcopter said:


> Ok Nick Diaz is officially hilarious.
> 
> That post fight interview with Ariel had me in stitches.


Was he ever not? Goddamn quote mine


----------



## M.C

Can you link the interview?


----------



## mprasek

HexRei said:


> Was he ever not? Goddamn quote mine


Only if one likes quoting morons.


----------



## deadmanshand

Jumanji said:


> And of those 12 how many of them are famous and rich enough to move out but still stay there. I'd say that is beyond unique.


It's actually beyond stupid. Stupid does not equal unique. Ghettos suck for a reason. When you can escape you do. Shit - that's what my mother and I did. The moment we could we were gone.


----------



## HexRei

mprasek said:


> Only if one likes quoting morons.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

M.C said:


> Can you link the interview?


go to fuel tv youtube page


----------



## Roflcopter

mprasek said:


> Only if one likes quoting morons.


----------



## TanyaJade

GSP's interview was about as bad as Diaz's. 
That pizza must be good.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Haha, Nick is running away with the press conference. Last minute appearance.


----------



## BOOM

Hilarious that people thought this fool Diaz actually had a chance.


----------



## NoYards

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2013/03/st-pierre-vs-diaz-official-ufc.html


----------



## No_Mercy

Anyone surprised. Hendricks is next...then Anderson Silva!


----------



## RearNaked

If there was any doubt, George put ut to rest tonight. Yes, he is scared to stand with anyone at 170.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

RearNaked said:


> If there was any doubt, George put ut to rest tonight. Yes, he is scared to stand with anyone at 170.


Strange, considering more than half of the fight took place... standing :sarcastic12:


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

GSP showed how vulnerable Nick Diaz can be I guess. Yea he lost to Condit as well, but peoples impressions did not change against Nick, it perhaps strengthen some peoples perceptions. But not only Nick lost tonight, he was taken to task, their was no hit and run, GSP went to him and Diaz couldnt create any real dangers to GSP. Though I think GSP took his foot off the pedal when he realized he was running away with it.


----------



## RearNaked

Canadian Psycho said:


> Strange, considering more than half of the fight took place... standing :sarcastic12:


jab jab takedown

jab jab takedown

jab jab takedown

the only part of the fight that had any prolonged standup GSP got hurt more or less instantly


----------



## HexRei

Canadian Psycho said:


> Strange, considering more than half of the fight took place... standing :sarcastic12:


standing and jerking off? i have always suspected there was something off about that emoticon...


----------



## Canadian Psycho

RearNaked said:


> jab jab takedown
> 
> jab jab takedown
> 
> jab jab takedown
> 
> the only part of the fight that had any prolonged standup GSP got hurt more or less instantly


As I said, more than half the fight was standup. That doesn't equate to a lack of 'consistency'. And there's really no question as to who out struck who, even if GSP did get 'hurt' on one occasion. 

There was certainly no lack of standup. Diaz didn't look like a world class boxer, or at all better than GSP. And you can go and cry in your pillow. I like Nick as much as the next guy, but he was embarrassed in every area of MMA. Grappling, submissions, standup. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Great retort, sport.


----------



## HexRei

None of that namecalling, guys. Hey instead you should both train for a year and then have a grudge match on an indian reservation. I volunteer my services as referee, judge, refreshments vendor, janitor, and possibly even ring card girl. But until then, no more name calling.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Or I could put him on ignore. I'd miss out on such brilliant posts and responses like '***got', but it's a price I'm willing to pay.


----------



## HexRei

Canadian Psycho said:


> Or I could put him on ignore. I'd miss out on such brilliant posts and responses like '***got', but it's a price I'm willing to pay.


how bout you both take that one for the team. k rear?


----------



## TanyaJade

Diaz got beat up. Standing, on the ground, everywhere. He wasn't brutalized or mauled and even as a self professed Diaz hater, I thought he did better than anyone has against GSP not named Carlos Condit. But the fan boys need to give it a rest.

But to say that GSP is scared to stand with anyone is just ridiculous. He stood with Thiago Alves, one of the division's best strikers and dropped him on numerous occasions. He stood with Condit for a decent portion of their fight and got the better of him there. There's no evidence to support that GSP was "scared" of standing with anyone, least of all Diaz, who he soundly outstruck on the feet.

There's a difference between scared and smart.


----------



## HexRei

Ari said:


> Diaz got beat up. Standing, on the ground, everywhere. He wasn't brutalized or mauled and even as a self professed Diaz hater, I thought he did better than anyone has against GSP not named Carlos Condit. But the fan boys need to give it a rest.
> 
> But to say that GSP is scared to stand with anyone is just ridiculous. He stood with Thiago Alves, one of the division's best strikers and dropped him on numerous occasions. He stood with Condit for a decent portion of their fight and got the better of him there. There's no evidence to support that GSP was "scared" of standing with anyone, least of all Diaz, who he soundly outstruck on the feet.
> 
> There's a difference between scared and smart.


That's fanMAN to you!


----------



## Killz

I'm not even gonna come in here to gloat, even by GSP standards this fight was boring. 

Easiest 50-45 I've seen, Nick Diaz had nothing for GSP. At the same time GSP did no damage and seemed content to just drag Diaz down. On the feet, someone should tell Diaz that taunting and talking doesn't score on the judges scorecards.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Well, that was disappointing.


----------



## The Best Around

Usual GSP fight. Jab, run away, jab, takedown, circle around on the ground, look up at the clock, circle around again, some ground punches, crowd cheers, round over. Although on his defense he actually did just as good, if not better standing than Diaz. Lets hope for GSP vs Hendricks next since Hendricks can punch and wrestle.


----------



## jonnyg4508

GSP won every round. I am a huge Diaz fan but picked GSP by dec. I knew it would be extremely hard for Diaz to pull off a submission. 

THat was easily the best I have ever seen Nick's face look after a "fight". GSP started to get tired at the end...anyone who doubted Nick's cardio was stupid. Was a bad matchup for Diaz, like I assumed, anytime DIaz did well with his strikes GSP easily took him down. Nick rolled for dumb submissions and often got back up. Even stuffed TDs towards the end. 

GSP was certainly dark in that fight. He took it to Diaz like he said he would. Not sure how Diaz survived.


----------



## Jags




----------



## above

Booooooring!


----------



## aerius

A lot of interesting things happened in the fight which most people missed. For instance, why was it that GSP didn't get beat up in the clinch nearly as much as Diaz' other opponents, even when Diaz had him against the fence in the 5th round? Think about what GSP did that others didn't do. Or look at the ground game. We had enough people here saying that GSP would be afraid to take Diaz down because of the subs, yet Diaz wasn't able to get anywhere close to locking in a sub. I noticed several interesting things such as GSP using a lockdown on Diaz' legs, and when the Renner Gracie breakdown video comes out there's going to be a bunch of other fun stuff like that.

And in the striking, GSP added a slight variation to his jab to slide it through Diaz' southpaw stance. Normally, it's nearly impossible to land a consistent jab against a southpaw because the stance increases the distance and puts the opponent's lead hand in the way. GSP was able to use a slight dip to pop the jab in from under Diaz' hands, and at other times he created angles to sneak it through Diaz' guard.

From an entertainment point of view, yeah, it's not nearly as fun as a Wandy or Shogun fight. But it was at a much higher technical level, and when you understand the techniques and skills which went into the fight you'll have a much greater appreciation for what happened last night.


----------



## tight

Diaz said he came out flat, and it looked like it. Too bad for us fans. He didn't really try to blitz GSP with punches or to try and take GSP down himself. I only saw one good body punch connect. He said GSP's jab took him out of his timing a bit, so props to GSP, and of course his takedown ability will always make a striker more hesitant.

GSP didn't look like he hurt Diaz but he did outclass him clearly. If it's sport you want GSP is the master at this weight class. 

Hendricks will be an exciting test though, especially if Hendricks looks to take GSP down and plays GSPs at his own game of making him guess between striking and takedowns.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

I said this in another forum, but one thing im sure about Diaz is that while he may be disappointed after a loss and say some crazy things, in his heart as a man and real fighter, he will know when he was beaten by the better guy and will accept it. I think it came out last night and his hand raise of GSP signified that. I can respect that. Diaz is honest, perhaps too honest, even if people cant believe what he is saying.


----------



## Iuanes

There are many guys in the UFC who will raise their victorious opponents hand and applaud them if they win a decision. Diaz isn't some amazing exception.

He is exceptional in totally turning around his position in the post fight presser and saying GSP hits like a girl and that he deserves a rematch.

I don't mind him doing that all, but it makes the other things fake, not real.


----------



## No_Mercy

Sometimes I wonder if his opponents would rather be submitted or TKOed. Every fighter gets dejected after fighting GSP more so out of frustration. 

You know that feeling when you're rolling in class and a bigger guy is controlling you, but not submitting you. So you're thinking ---> :dunno:

I told everybody GSP will win 99% the question is if he could finish em. The last time I saw GSP truly try to finish an opponent was against Fitch (barrage of gnp) and Hardy.

From an out of box stand point this also shows how stellar his stamina, endurance, mental toughness, and most important of all his game planning is. If you really think about it could JDS, Cain, Anderson Silva, LHW title holder, Bendo, Aldo, and Ronda last all five rounds everytime. We're all inclined to say yes, but five rounds is a very long time and tides can turn. So if there is a positive in all of this it's the fact that GSP can dominate for all five rounds usually and win a UD.


----------



## Woodenhead

Ari said:


> Diaz got beat up. Standing, on the ground, everywhere. He wasn't brutalized or mauled and even as a self professed Diaz hater, I thought he did better than anyone has against GSP not named Carlos Condit. But the fan boys need to give it a rest.
> 
> But to say that GSP is scared to stand with anyone is just ridiculous. He stood with Thiago Alves, one of the division's best strikers and dropped him on numerous occasions. He stood with Condit for a decent portion of their fight and got the better of him there. There's no evidence to support that GSP was "scared" of standing with anyone, least of all Diaz, who he soundly outstruck on the feet.
> 
> There's a difference between scared and smart.





aerius said:


> A lot of interesting things happened in the fight which most people missed. For instance, why was it that GSP didn't get beat up in the clinch nearly as much as Diaz' other opponents, even when Diaz had him against the fence in the 5th round? Think about what GSP did that others didn't do. Or look at the ground game. We had enough people here saying that GSP would be afraid to take Diaz down because of the subs, yet Diaz wasn't able to get anywhere close to locking in a sub. I noticed several interesting things such as GSP using a lockdown on Diaz' legs, and when the Renner Gracie breakdown video comes out there's going to be a bunch of other fun stuff like that.
> 
> And in the striking, GSP added a slight variation to his jab to slide it through Diaz' southpaw stance. Normally, it's nearly impossible to land a consistent jab against a southpaw because the stance increases the distance and puts the opponent's lead hand in the way. GSP was able to use a slight dip to pop the jab in from under Diaz' hands, and at other times he created angles to sneak it through Diaz' guard.
> 
> From an entertainment point of view, yeah, it's not nearly as fun as a Wandy or Shogun fight. But it was at a much higher technical level, and when you understand the techniques and skills which went into the fight you'll have a much greater appreciation for what happened last night.


Thanks for those posts. You guys "get it". :thumbsup:


----------



## NoYards

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I said this in another forum, but one thing im sure about Diaz is that while he may be disappointed after a loss and say some crazy things, in his heart as a man and real fighter, he will know when he was beaten by the better guy and will accept it. I think it came out last night and his hand raise of GSP signified that. I can respect that. Diaz is honest, perhaps too honest, even if people cant believe what he is saying.


That's bull ... Diaz accused GSP of doping, using illegal hand wrap, hitting like a girl, and said he thinks he deserves a rematch right away ... not to mention the dirty shots Nick was taking between rounds, and pushing one of Georges corner men who came over to shake his hand after the fight.

Diaz is a time bomb waiting to go off ... Dana should really cut him before he damages the UFC with his BS.


----------



## deadmanshand

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I said this in another forum, but one thing im sure about Diaz is that while he may be disappointed after a loss and say some crazy things, in his heart as a man and real fighter, he will know when he was beaten by the better guy and will accept it. I think it came out last night and his hand raise of GSP signified that. I can respect that. Diaz is honest, perhaps too honest, even if people cant believe what he is saying.


Reality is fun. You should look into it sometime.


----------



## jaw2929

NoYards said:


> That's bull ... Diaz accused GSP of doping, using illegal hand wrap, hitting like a girl, and said he thinks he deserves a rematch right away ... not to mention the dirty shots Nick was taking between rounds, and pushing one of Georges corner men who came over to shake his hand after the fight.
> 
> Diaz is a time bomb waiting to go off ... Dana should really cut him before he damages the UFC with his BS.


Or not, and keep riding Diaz's reputation as the "bad guy" to bring in large numbers for big fights.


----------



## HexRei

NoYards said:


> That's bull ... Diaz accused GSP of doping, using illegal hand wrap, hitting like a girl, and said he thinks he deserves a rematch right away ... not to mention the dirty shots Nick was taking between rounds, and pushing one of Georges corner men who came over to shake his hand after the fight.
> 
> Diaz is a time bomb waiting to go off ... Dana should really cut him before he damages the UFC with his BS.


lol time bomb waiting to go off? dude, where have you been for the last ten years? diaz was waaaay worse in the past, including his first stint in the UFC (and Dana wanted to keep him around back then too). he's actually a lot less of a risk than he used to be.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

he's actually been talking a lot more and comfortably lately too I have noticed, also I agree with nick that he just came out flat for most of the fight and didn't look himself, maybe you cans say that to an extent with GSP but nick defiantly didn't wake up that much until the end and event hen still not fully himself.


----------



## mmaswe82

Woodenhead said:


> Thanks for those posts. You guys "get it". :thumbsup:


Seconded by me, both very good posts.


----------



## iksanivica

GSP beat Diaz like a little girl he kept him on the ground like a baby, and this prick of Diaz still thinks he is the shit lol. 

But GSP i know you are not Wanderlei Silva nobody is but come on take some freaking chances ! 

Is this a fight or a safe-safer-safest contest?

The takedowns.... jabs.... is there anything else please?


----------



## NoYards

HexRei said:


> lol time bomb waiting to go off? dude, where have you been for the last ten years? diaz was waaaay worse in the past, including his first stint in the UFC (and Dana wanted to keep him around back then too). he's actually a lot less of a risk than he used to be.


Seems to be as 'risky' as ever ... even his team knows he could go off at any time. Sounds like he came pretty close to repeating his 'Mayhem incident' ... had it been someone who decided to say something, it probably would have not been pretty.

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/123098-...kstage-run-nick-diaz-following-ufc-158-a.html


----------



## Grotty

the amount of posts be they supportive or critical of Diaz show why he is on the UFC roster, e,g high vis


----------



## hellholming

iksanivica said:


> The takedowns.... jabs.... is there anything else please?


GSP was injured and was also fighting with a fever.


----------



## jonnyg4508




----------



## jonnyg4508

Canadian commission is a joke haha. So they tell Nick what like an hour before he weighs in that "oh even if youa re 170.9 it is 170." Nice to know lol. 

GSP doesn't even have to weigh 170 in Montreal. 

:thumb03:


----------



## Killz

jonnyg4508 said:


> Canadian commission is a joke haha. So they tell Nick what like an hour before he weighs in that "oh even if youa re 170.9 it is 170." Nice to know lol.
> 
> GSP doesn't even have to weigh 170 in Montreal.
> 
> :thumb03:


I thought in all title fights you couldn't be over the exact weight limit? Dont think that is a new thing?


----------



## jonnyg4508

Killz said:


> I thought in all title fights you couldn't be over the exact weight limit? Dont think that is a new thing?


Apparently you can in Montreal. Apparently they let you know that an hour before weigh ins.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

Nick accuses GSP of steroids, Shields accuses GSP of packed hand wraps, Cesar accuses GSP of a mole/mind reading, now Nate is accusing GSP of not making weight... jeez.

The excuses just wont stop from that Camp do they? Now im expecting Gilbert Melendez to accuse GSP of something just to complete it all (probably greasing).


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

As if. 09 would have made the difference in that fight.


----------



## SM33

PheelGoodInc said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> As if. 09 would have made the difference in that fight.


Like 0.09 seconds doesn't matter in a sprint. Ever heard of PRINCIPLE?!?


----------



## PheelGoodInc

^ It's not a sprint. It's a 25 minute fight. 

It's bullshit, but don't act like that would have made any difference. GSP dominated Diaz. End of story. Bitching about .9 of a pound only makes you look like a cry baby.


----------



## joshua7789

I agree that this weight thing is shady as hell, but I also agree that it probably didn't make a difference and there is no way in hell that GSP ever loses to Diaz.


----------



## deadmanshand

SM33 said:


> Like 0.09 seconds doesn't matter in a sprint. Ever heard of PRINCIPLE?!?


Principles? Making sure that Diaz gets his title shot rather than ruling it a non-title fight because GSP wasn't feeling good is a violation of principle?

Take a step back and read that sentence out loud.


----------



## locnott

Are you really wanting to bring principals into a Nick Diaz discussion????:laugh:


----------



## SM33

GSP and Nick Diaz were contracted to compete in a MMA Contest, for the UFC 170lb limit Championship. Public opinions of either fighter's personality or professionalism should not influence these rules.


----------



## HexRei

locnott said:


> Are you really wanting to bring principals into a Nick Diaz discussion????:laugh:


I bet he's KO'ed a few principals in his time.


----------



## NoYards

If we want to talk 'principles', then how about two attempted cheap shots well after the round ended?

If we want to talk 'principles' then Diaz shouldn't have been given the title fight in the first place.

If we want to talk principles, how about we provide some evidence that GSP was actually 0.9 lbs over-weight and Diaz wasn't.


----------



## StandThemUp

RearNaked said:


> jab jab takedown
> 
> jab jab takedown
> 
> jab jab takedown
> 
> the only part of the fight that had any prolonged standup GSP got hurt more or less instantly


Well, if it was so easy for you to notice the pattern, why couldn't a "professional" fighter like Nick see the same pattern? and I don't know, maybe make some kind of adjustment??? Maybe try to mix things up and Not allow himself to be "Jabbed, Jabbed and Taken Down"

If it's so obvious and so repetitive , then any true Martial Artist should be able to anticipate it and avoid it and have their way. Did Nick do that? Nope. Who's fault is that??


----------



## jonnyg4508

PheelGoodInc said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> As if. 09 would have made the difference in that fight.


This is a childish post from a GSP fan.

Yea, everyone is crying....not really. No one said it would of made a difference, don't get you girly panties in a bunch. 

Point is, why did this happen? Is it standard practice in Montreal? If so why did they come up to Nick an hour before to let him know this? If it isn't, why was it allowed for a title fight? Why aren't other fighters given this leeway? 

You come off as the type to never question anything. If you don't question, nothing improves. Lies are told. Shady things happen. 

I have never seen or heard of a title fight allowing a fighter to come in at 170.9 and it be "good enough". People cry for legitimacy in the sport. Cry over who gets title shots. Then lets all cry over rule interpretations. 

No one is sitting here crying "poor Diaz". We are sitting here questioning the commission and the set of rules that are laid out that all usually are expected to abide by. 

If you want to make yourself look like a fool with childish posts that are idiotic, then I guess continue.


----------



## Grotty

A fighter i liked beat another fighter i like fair and square, thats all i have to say.


----------



## dsmjrv

jonnyg4508 said:


> This is a childish post from a GSP fan.
> 
> Yea, everyone is crying....not really. No one said it would of made a difference, don't get you girly panties in a bunch.
> 
> Point is, why did this happen? Is it standard practice in Montreal? If so why did they come up to Nick an hour before to let him know this? If it isn't, why was it allowed for a title fight? Why aren't other fighters given this leeway?
> 
> You come off as the type to never question anything. If you don't question, nothing improves. Lies are told. Shady things happen.
> 
> I have never seen or heard of a title fight allowing a fighter to come in at 170.9 and it be "good enough". People cry for legitimacy in the sport. Cry over who gets title shots. Then lets all cry over rule interpretations.
> 
> No one is sitting here crying "poor Diaz". We are sitting here questioning the commission and the set of rules that are laid out that all usually are expected to abide by.
> 
> If you want to make yourself look like a fool with childish posts that are idiotic, then I guess continue.


what? are you drunk?


----------



## StandThemUp

jonnyg4508 said:


> This is a childish post from a GSP fan.
> 
> Yea, everyone is crying....not really. No one said it would of made a difference, don't get you girly panties in a bunch.
> 
> Point is, why did this happen? Is it standard practice in Montreal? If so why did they come up to Nick an hour before to let him know this? If it isn't, why was it allowed for a title fight? Why aren't other fighters given this leeway?
> 
> You come off as the type to never question anything. If you don't question, nothing improves. Lies are told. Shady things happen.
> 
> I have never seen or heard of a title fight allowing a fighter to come in at 170.9 and it be "good enough". People cry for legitimacy in the sport. Cry over who gets title shots. Then lets all cry over rule interpretations.
> 
> No one is sitting here crying "poor Diaz". We are sitting here questioning the commission and the set of rules that are laid out that all usually are expected to abide by.
> 
> If you want to make yourself look like a fool with childish posts that are idiotic, then I guess continue.


According to princible and interpretations, Diaz shouldn't have even been granted a chance to fight for that title. So Tit for Tat, He didn't deserve to be there and GSP came in .9 pounds heavier. I haven't seen the video, but I also haven't heard about Diaz complaining. But, maybe that's because it requires basic math, and he got confused by a decimal number.

The bottom line is the UFC needs to decide if they are going to do things by the book, and put #1 Contenders against the champions, or are they just going to do whatever sells the most PPV's at any given moment.

If they choose the later, which the seem to be do all the time, they will never become the mainstream network sport they want to be. They will always be primarily a PPV spectacle.

Which is fine by me.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

SM33 said:


> Like 0.09 seconds doesn't matter in a sprint. Ever heard of PRINCIPLE?!?


That is not the right example you are bringing, man, as 0.09 second in a sprint is already the final result.


----------

